# Fraktionswechsel - notwendig, nett oder nutzlos?



## Elenenedh (30. Juni 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.

Worum geht's überhaupt?
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

Das Thema der Woche:
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Ihr von der angekündigten Option haltet, in WoW die Seiten zu wechseln.

Zur News über die Fraktionswechsel


----------



## TheStormrider (30. Juni 2009)

Blöd, kann da schlecht drauf antworten. Eigentlich ist es totaler Schwachsinn. Aber Blizzard macht das Spiel trotzdem nicht kaputt. Daher nehm ich mal "Abwarten und Teetrinken"


----------



## Recc (30. Juni 2009)

Die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Egal" hat gefehlt.

Es ist doch "schnurzpiep" wo jemand herkommt ob neu erstellt oder seiten gewechselt *schulterzuck*

(Auch eine gute möglichkeit ein Startkapital + Acountgebundene Ausrüstung auf die "andere seite" zu holen)


----------



## Xadran/Phazon (30. Juni 2009)

naja ich wär dafür diesen wechsel einmalig zu machen. sprich nur für einen charakter verfügbar.

hab da so nen hexer auf alli seite, der verrottet da bald. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiso (30. Juni 2009)

Da mit dem kommenden Patch eh das ganze Spiel total zerstört wird.. bzw. Gelegenheitsspielerfreundlich gemacht wird kann das 
neue Extra eh nix an meiner Entscheidung ändern, dass nach dem Patch mein Abo gekündgit wird.

Aion ich komme ;D  WUHAAAA   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (30. Juni 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> Die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Egal" hat gefehlt.
> 
> Es ist doch "schnurzpiep" wo jemand herkommt ob neu erstellt oder seiten gewechselt *schulterzuck*



Ja, "egal" hätte ich auch angekreuzt. Es stört meinen Spielspaß kein bisschen, wenn "Konvertierte" herumlaufen.


----------



## Salfarion (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn man ein "Rollenspiel" spielt, sollte man sich schon bewusst sein, welcher Fraktion man sich anschließt ansonsten sollte man vielleicht darüber nachdenken, ein anderes Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## Drasch (30. Juni 2009)

Manche werden es bestimmt toll finden aber ich finde es blöd,ich habe mir ein Alliancer gemacht weil ich sie mag und es gibt auch kein grund für mich zu wechseln.Wenn wir nur im PvP verlieren naja dann liegt es an uns müssen wir uns anstrengen aber wer aus so einen Grund wechselt ist wirklich Blöd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (30. Juni 2009)

Bisher ist nichts darüber bekannt, bzw. nur die ambition für e so ein System.

Eine Meinung bild ich mir erst,wenn dazu die vorraussetzungskriterien veröffentlicht sind. 
Vlt. geht es ja nur auf Servers,wo das Verhätlnis H:A zu schlecht ist. (Magtheridon .eg.)


----------



## Sebulion (30. Juni 2009)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Da mit dem kommenden Patch eh das ganze Spiel total zerstört wird.. bzw. Gelegenheitsspielerfreundlich gemacht wird kann das 
neue Extra eh nix an meiner Entscheidung ändern, dass nach dem Patch mein Abo gekündgit wird.

Aion ich komme ;D WUHAAAA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
paradiso hast du so recht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (30. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee, wie ich finde. Bei mir gammelt noch so ein alter Allianz Druide rum, den ich so nicht mehr zocken würde. Doch so wird er als Taure wieder geboren und gesellt sich zu meinen anderen Hordlern. 
Wenn die Funktion gut eingebaut wird kann ich mir schon vorstellen diese zu nutzen.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich denke auch das Blizz dadurch das Spiel kaputt macht! Es gibt doch schon den DK um auch auf der anderen Fraktion zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (30. Juni 2009)

Ich verstehe das genörgel im Grunde nicht?
Man wird ja nicht gezwungen zu wechseln...

Es würde euch also stören wenn ein Ex-alli/hordler auf eurer seite spielt oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2009)

is ja wohl mehr als eindeutig das Ergebnis
wozu hat man sich denn mal für ne Fraktion entschieden? naja im Vorschlag Forum wird Tag Täglich nen Beitrag erstellt wo genau dass Verlangt wird und siehe da Blizz geht darauf tatsächlich ein.

Wieso nicht gleich für jeden GM rechte Frei Schalten?

@Recc

Es geht einfach nur ums Prinzip

Ein Doofes Beispiel aber wenn du im RL Ein Studium zum Anwalt machst und dafür X Semester Rechte Studierst hast du dich für eine Kariere entschieden oder?

und wenn du dann das Studium Beendet hast und dann Plötzlich sagst nee ich will doch lieber PArkplatzwächter werden oder Koch war das Studium quasi für den allerwertesten.

Man entscheidet sich und damit Basta!

Wer nen neuanfang will soll bitte von 0 Beginnen


----------



## Pheladra (30. Juni 2009)

das ist ja mal wieder der ABSOLUTE ober Schwachsinn !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie soll das überhaupt auf nem PvP-Server aussehen ? kann man ja nur Charaktere einer Fraktion haben oO.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich....Blizzard gehn die Member doch eh schon flöten...versuchen immer Händeringend irgendwas neues zu
machen um Leute zu ködern und raus kommt so ein Sch****. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn der Müll so weiter geht hör ich auf mit WoW...
zuviel is zuviel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich finds eigentlich ganz ok....
Ein Freund von mir spielt aufn gleichen Server wie ich, is abern Alli...
Und wir würden natürlich gern zusammen zocken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Askaril (30. Juni 2009)

> Totaler Schwachsinn - wozu gibt's dann überhaupt noch Horde und Allianz? Blizzard macht das Spiel kaputt.



ja sicher, weil ein fraktionswechsel die spielmechanik ja auch so extrem verändern würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir fehlt hier auch ein option IS MIR DOCH WAYNE in der umfrage



> Wenn man ein "Rollenspiel" spielt, sollte man sich schon bewusst sein, welcher Fraktion man sich anschließt ansonsten sollte man vielleicht darüber nachdenken, ein anderes Spiel zu spielen.



Ähhh ja ein Hoch auf WOW das "Rollenspiel"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JBO24jm (30. Juni 2009)

persönlich finde ich das nicht schlecht und es ist ja jedem seine entscheidung ob man wechselt oder nicht von daher solls ruhig gemacht werden


----------



## MaxPayne22 (30. Juni 2009)

Anstatt solcher überflüssigen Funktionen sollte Blizzard lieber die Fehde zwischen Allianz und Horde wieder auferstehen lassen und den Hass schüren!
Dies wird aber wohl nie passieren weil Blizz sich ganz und gar auf Gelegenheitsspieler verlässt und sowieso 90% der Spieler gar nicht wissen warum Allianz und Horde sich hassen (oder zumindest hassen sollten).

Ich bin nunmal ein passionierter Rollenspieler der Wert auf eine gute Story mit vielen Hintergründen legt. Diese Feindschaft zwischen Horde und Allianz beschränkt sich für die meisten Spieler nur darauf das ihnen gerade ein Troll Priester das Saronitvorkommen weggehackt hat. Keine weiteren Fragen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juni 2009)

ich bin einfach nur enttäuscht von blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radängel (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es persönlich schade...und ich befürchte, dass es dann bald nur noch Horde geben wird. Denn man muss sich doch nur mal die BGs ansehen wo Horde zu 80% immer dominiert, dann wechseln die ganzen "WTJs" ( Winning Team Joiner) zur Horde und die Population der Allianz stirbt nach und nach aus.

Ich denke, Blizzard schaufelt sich mit dieser Idee ihr eigenes Grab.


----------



## Recc (30. Juni 2009)

Radängel schrieb:


> Ich finde es persönlich schade...und ich befürchte, dass es dann bald nur noch Horde geben wird. Denn man muss sich doch nur mal die BGs ansehen wo Horde zu 80% immer dominiert, dann wechseln die ganzen "WTJs" ( Winning Team Joiner) zur Horde und die Population der Allianz stirbt nach und nach aus.
> 
> Ich denke, Blizzard schaufelt sich mit dieser Idee ihr eigenes Grab.



Ein glück das es mehr PVE als PVP spieler gibt


----------



## Kruschkrusch (30. Juni 2009)

Würde gerne auch mal wissen, wie teuer der Service ist...

Vielleicht greift ja dann die Serverminderheit statt des Serverwechsels auf den Fraktionswechsel zu und Spielt dann bei der anderen Fraktion... weils vielleicht billiger ist und sich viele zwischen den ganzen anderen Servern nicht entscheiden können, oder so. ^^

Aber diese Funktion gabs doch eigentlich auch schon vorher!? Man musste nur einen GM lange genug anbetteln, dann wars sogar umsonst... xD

Naja naja, mal schaun wies wird... Mich selber betrifft es sowieso nicht. Ich bin froh ein hordler zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach und Übrigens:



> Ich finde es persönlich schade...und ich befürchte, dass es dann bald nur noch Horde geben wird. Denn man muss sich doch nur mal die BGs ansehen wo Horde zu 80% immer dominiert, dann wechseln die ganzen "WTJs" ( Winning Team Joiner) zur Horde und die Population der Allianz stirbt nach und nach aus.





> Ein glück das es mehr PVE als PVP spieler gibt


 <- dito

Ausserdem finde ich, dass ein paar Fraktionsausgleiche der Horde gut tun würden. Soweit ich das richtig sehe ist sie (zumindest auf Deutschen servern) oft in der Minderzahl.

Und zu der 80%-dominanz kann ich nichts sagen. Ich hab auf unserem Realmpool Glutsturm (Emberstorm) irgendwie das Gefühl es währe umgekehrt... xD



> Ich denke, Blizzard schaufelt sich mit dieser Idee ihr eigenes Grab.



Das denke ich nicht (jedenfalls nicht mit dieser methode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ich denke es gibt noch genug Spieler, die treu zu ihrer Fraktion stehen werden!


----------



## Redds (30. Juni 2009)

NE, bloß nicht.
Find die Idee nicht so gut.
*Denn ein Serverwechsel reicht in den meisten Fällen doch*, wenn man irgendwelche Probleme mit irdenwas auf seinem Server bzw. Fraktion hat.


----------



## attake (30. Juni 2009)

naja ich find sowieso das wow eigentlich kein PvP spiel ist ^^

auch in den BG´s ists doch eigentlich spieler gegen spieler ^^   also solang nicht beide seiten fon einem server kommen ( wozu gibts den die serverpools ) its doch egal ob man in nem BG gegen horde oder gegen alys kämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würde es sogar begrüßen wenn man gemischte gruppen ( hordler und allis ) aufmachen kann zum raiden 
also wenn es so nen server geben würde , würde ich hinwechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut gegen böse , fraktion gegen fraktion ..... also ich spiel lieber gegen npc monster und könnte auf verfeindete fraktionen generell gut verzichten ^^


und nun eher zum thema :
ich halte nix fon der möglichkeit den nahmen oder das geschlecht zu wechseln geschweigedenn die rasse 
aber ich fänds gut wenn ich als alli auch mit hordlern was in ner ini anreissen könnte oder einfach mal in ogrimar bummeln gehen  ohne kein wort zu verstehen oder gar gleich ungehauen zu werden ^^

m.f.g.   ATTA


----------



## Wiikend (30. Juni 2009)

naja find eigentlich ganz gut aba  blizzard hat mit Wotlk schon alles zerstört,also was gibts da noch kaputt zu machen frag ich mich?? und eigentlich stimmt es dass dann alle zur horde wechseln würd ich personlich acuh aba nicht wegen dem bg sondern wegen den spielern die helfen mehr sind freundlicher und tun viel mehr als die fauelen ally säcke (sozial)
eig ises mir wayne stehe eh nisch so auf PvP
Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (30. Juni 2009)

attake schrieb:


> naja ich find sowieso das wow eigentlich kein PvP spiel ist ^^
> 
> auch in den BG´s ists doch eigentlich spieler gegen spieler ^^   also solang nicht beide seiten fon einem server kommen ( wozu gibts den die serverpools ) its doch egal ob man in nem BG gegen horde oder gegen alys kämpft
> 
> ...




Bin ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Garziil (30. Juni 2009)

ich finde es genial. ich werde direkt alle meine chars zu horde machen. Allianz auf Blackmoore ist absolut öde.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finds halt irgendwo schwachsinnig. 
Wofür gibt es 2 Fraktionen, wenn man danach eh dazwsichen wechseln kann, auch wenns RL Geld kostet find ich es einfach dämlich und Blizzard sollte lieber an was anderem arbeiten, wo geht denn da der gesunde Fraktionenhass hin? Also auch wenn ich einige gute Bekannte auf alliseite habe, werd ich mir auf keinen fall nen 80er Hordler in nen alli transen lassen, denn wenn ich die andere Fraktion kennen lernen will, dann will ich auch was von den low gebieten sehen. Was bringt es mir nen 80er auf Alli seite zu haben, nur um das gleiche zu machen wie als Hordler, nur halt mit anderen Leute, und obs da wirklich besser is als auf der anderen seite naja...


----------



## -Migu- (30. Juni 2009)

Totaler Schwachsinn. 

Sorry aber das geht echt zu weit....

Der Schneesturm macht sein eigenes Meisterwerk langsam aber sicher kaputt...


----------



## Kruschkrusch (30. Juni 2009)

Garziil schrieb:


> ich finde es genial. ich werde direkt alle meine chars zu horde machen. Allianz auf Blackmoore ist absolut öde.





> Ich denke, Blizzard schaufelt sich mit dieser Idee ihr eigenes Grab.
> 
> Das denke ich nicht (jedenfalls nicht mit dieser methode
> 
> ...



Ich nehm alles zurück xD


----------



## Ahti1 (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde es Klasse.......die auf ihrer fraktion bleiben wollen beeinflusst es ja nicht......ich zb hab meinen char liebgewonnen und viel erreicht und hab keine lust die selbe klasse auf dem gleichen server nochmal hochzuleveln......will aber gerne mal die andere fraktion ausprobieren. ob man sich jetzt von einer frau zu einem mann macht oder von nem mensch in einen untoten is dann auch nicht mehr der große unterschied.....
noch ein beispiel ich hab einen char vor 4 jahren erstellt mit paar kumpels die nun aber alle nichtmehr spielen und ich hab nur die fraktion wegen eben jener genommen.....dann ist jetzt mal die möglichkeit den alten wunsch ohne ewigens leveln zu erfüllen....

an die, die es doof finden. ihr müsst es ja nicht machen und für euch ändert sich doch nichts oder ? außer das es keine allis mehr gibt die "für die horde" brüllen und umgekehrt^^

mfg Ahti


----------



## Gilidan (30. Juni 2009)

wenn blizz das wirlich einführt könnte aus einem männlichen zwerg schurken mit namen furz ein weiblicher blutelf jäger mit dem namen volvic werden. is doch blöd...


----------



## Vervane (30. Juni 2009)

Ne das is ja mal wieder eine so was von schei.. Idee. 
Das is ja so was wie win team joinen, wenns mal auf der eigenen Seite im BG net klappt schwupp auf die andere Seite.
Wahrscheinlich wird das dann aber wieder 20 &#8364; kosten ... mit Addons und 13&#8364;/Monat kommn sie ja nicht hin.
Wenn man Lust hat die andere Fraktion zu spieln soll man sie auch anständig von 1-80 spieln. 
Bis auf die Com gibts da eh nicht so viel unterschiede.

Na ja aber zu was is den WoW schon geworden. Wo is der Hass der Horde geblieben, kläglich verkümmert weil Blizz nur Inis bastelln will oder
mit ihrem halb garen Arenasystem auf die ESL Schiene springen will...


----------



## Redds (30. Juni 2009)

Wiikend schrieb:


> naja find eigentlich ganz gut aba  blizzard hat mit Wotlk schon alles zerstört,also was gibts da noch kaputt zu machen frag ich mich?? und eigentlich stimmt es dass dann alle zur horde wechseln würd ich personlich acuh aba nicht wegen dem bg sondern wegen den spielern die helfen mehr sind freundlicher und tun viel mehr als die fauelen ally säcke (sozial)
> eig ises mir wayne stehe eh nisch so auf PvP
> Mfg Wiikend



Denk nicht, dass es bei der Horde so ist!
Was für vorstellungen ihr habt Oo
Bei den Allys kanns auch schön sein, kommt drauf an mit wem man sich abgiebt. Also zur Horde wechseln nur weil man solche Wunschgedanken hat würde ich NICHT tun. Denn dann wirst du schnell enttäuscht sein...


----------



## Layfiron (30. Juni 2009)

ich fidne es gut ich will von ally auf hore um steigen abern icht meine 80ger löschen


----------



## Forenliebling (30. Juni 2009)

mhh an sich finde ich es gut da mein bruder hordler ist und ich dann mit ihm zocken könnte aber im pvp verliert auf unserem server die alli meist und es könnte natürlich sein das dann viele pvp spieler zur horde gehen und die hordler finds scheisse wenn zu viele "noobs" fürber wechseln und wechseln nacher noch zur alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MêthozStyle (30. Juni 2009)

also ich persönlich finde es ok

wenn wer wechseln möchte soll er es tun.. denke dass das auch was kosten wird...wems wert is der solls machen
wer nicht der solls lassen


----------



## Keyone (30. Juni 2009)

Meiner meinung nach sollte es schon kommen aber man kann es nur 2 Mal machen also wenn man z.B. alli ist und zu horde geht kann man wieder zur alli wechseln aber dafür keinen transfer mehr machen also volk zu volk
Ich finde aber auch das man die RASSEN wechseln kann und das dafür öfter..

MFG


----------



## Esilor (30. Juni 2009)

Diese Funktion muss ja nicht von allen genutzt werden und außerdem steht in den Beitrag bis jetzt nur das Sie es machen wollen aber Sie haben noch nicht gesagt mit welchen Einschränkungen das ganze geht.



Meiner Meinung nach ist es genau das gleiche als wenn man einen Hordler levelt (Alli^^) da man genau das gleiche macht und somit seh ich keine große Gefährdung für den noch verbleibenden Spaß.


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich sage jain weil ...

Ja:es wäre sehr interessant mal die andere seite kennen zu lernen und uch mal mit nem anderen zu laufen der hoch ist weil man meist kein bock hat zu leveln...es ist auch irgendwie uch erfrischend.

Nein:wie ihr anderen schon sagten wozu haben wir uns die fraktion ausgesucht dann sollte es uch so bleibn.


Mein Pers. Komm. :Also ok wärs aber nur auf PvE realms und man sollte wie schon gesagt es nur 1 mal dürfen (wenn Blizzard es machn würde müsste man uch bestimmt wie beim namen und geschlecht ändern bezahlen)


----------



## Kruschkrusch (30. Juni 2009)

Ich geb euch recht! Bisher wurde noch kein Wunsch von der Horde zu den Allys zu wechseln geäußert. Andersrum hingegen sieht man ja einige^^.

Vielleicht is da ja doch was dran, dass bald keine Allys mehr da sind...


----------



## Strappleberry (30. Juni 2009)

*schnief* jetzt verlier ich meinen Freund komplett an die Horde..pöses Blizzard !
Spass beiseite ^^
 Naja es hat für einige sicher gewisse Vorteile, aber auch genug nachteile. 
gerade Rp technisch ist das wirklich ..naja schwer nachzuvollziehen.

bei uns in der gilde wird schon heiss disskutiert, die eine hälfte dafür, die andere dagegen. da werden bestimmt einige gilden kaputtgehen wenn das eingebaut wird.


aber es kommt halt auch immer darauf an wie blizzard das dann festlegt. So gesichtspunkte wie (in erster linie) die kosten, dann die umverteilung von items, mounts, ruf, etc (man wird sich bstimmt von gewissen sachen trennen müssen)  und auch die Regeln unter denen so etwas stattfinden wird. Solche sachen sorgen dann letztendlich wohl dafür dass nicht jeder zweite wild damit herumexperimentiert und es nur für leute sinnvoll ist, die wirklich (beispielsweise) gute Rl freunde auf " der anderen Seite" haben.
also nicht alles so schwarzmalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (30. Juni 2009)

Hmmmmm! Ich sehs mal so, klar irgendwie unschön und eigentlich(!) unakzeptabel.
Aber kommt für mich vollkommen in Frage, ich wollte schon immer nen Gnom haben, hab aber immer auf Hordeseite dann doch gespielt.
Mittlerweile hab ich 4 80er und ein paar 70er (Nein ich hab noch ein RL^^), da würd ich mir doh glatt meinen 72er Taurenkrieger zum Gnomkrieger umwandeln lassen.
Vielleicht auch meinen 72er Hexer zum Gnomhexer, oder nen Mage habe ich auch noch auf 70+!
Wäre für mich auf jeden Fall ein Anreiz, diese Chars wieder zu spielen!
Ich wollt schon immer nen Aggrognom.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## askmike (30. Juni 2009)

ich bin im grossen und ganzen dafür, denn wen störts denn?
der story nach kämpfen die beiden fraktionen doch sowieso gegen gemeinsame feinde...zuerst die brennende legion, jetzt gegen die geisel...warum nicht verbünden?
cool wäre es wenn es sowas wie überläufer/verräter/etc. geben würde...orcs, tauren auf alli seite? nachtelfen, zwerge bei der horde, warum nicht?


----------



## Topfkopf (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde man sollte das wenn dann so machen wie die Servertransfers. Also kostenpflichtig und zeitlich begrenzt, nur alle 6 Monate oder so, und das dann für den ganzen Acc. Sollte ich also das bedürfnis verspüren 2 meiner Chars zur horde zu schicken, dann erst den einen, 6monate warten, dann den anderen. Das sollte die oben genannten WTJ´s zumindest teilweise abhalten immer zum stärksten zu gehen. Alles andere wäre überflüssig. Zudem muss man auch den Aufwand bedenken, Rüssi, Mounts, erfolge, abzeichen usw müsste vieles bei einem Fraktionstransfer verändert werden, wie soll das gehen? wenn ich sagen wir mal einen Widder habe und dann wechsel ich zur Horde, was fürn Mount bekomme ich denn dann?  Also ich glaube nicht das Blizz das macht, drüber reden is ok, umsetzung wird wohl zu kompliziert werden wenn man mal die ganzen Feinheiten dabei bedenkt. Außerdem, was macht man den wenn man eine bestimmte Klase spielt die andere nicht rassen nicht haben, Dudu, shami? dann kann man ja nur Taure, orc, draenei oder Nachtelf bekommen. Alles viel zu kompliziert und nebenbei total unnötig, Wenn man unbedingt die andere Seite ausprobieren dann soll man gefälligst Twinken wie jeder andre auch. Das Frißt nur unnötig ressourcen, die sollen ersma alle Bugs aus dem bestehenden dingen rauspatchen und schauen das sie TW ohne spielerbegrenzung lagfrei kriegen, und dann sollen se sich gedanken über solch unnützes Zeug machen. Die sind genauso wie ich als kleines Kind war, das Legohaus war noch nich fertig aber ich hab schon mit dem Auto dazu angefangen, obwohl das Haus noch keine Fußböden und kein Dach hatte. Also Blizz, baut ersma das Haus zuende und dann das Auto, sonst habt ihr bald den Preis für die meisten abgänger pro Jahr.


----------



## kirani (30. Juni 2009)

Salfarion schrieb:


> Wenn man ein "Rollenspiel" spielt, sollte man sich schon bewusst sein, welcher Fraktion man sich anschließt ansonsten sollte man vielleicht darüber nachdenken, ein anderes Spiel zu spielen.



Das ist wohl wahr, nur hat WoW nicht aber auch überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem Grundgedanken eines Rollenspiels zutun. Man verrate mir wo das Rollenspiel in einem Spiel sein soll in dem es vornehmlich darum geht Zahlen zu vergleichen, den DpS zum maximieren, Ruf zu Farmen und dafür den besten "Farmspot" finden.

WoW (nicht nur WoW aber vor allem) ist Zahlenarithmetik, Item farmen, eine Briese Moderner-Tanz auch Raid genannt. Rollenspieler hat es keine in WoW, ergo sticht das Argument mit dem "Rollenspiel" nicht wirklich

Ist zwar etwas off Topic aber musste ich mal schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Ich sehe verstehe nicht warum gerade dieses Feature so hohe Wellen schlägt. Eigentlich ist es nur konsequent, da ja ohnehin die meisten Spieler auf die Geschichte pfeifen und nur an der puren Spielmechanik interessiert sind, ist es doch auch vollkommen wurscht ob nun aus dem Elfen ein Troll wird. Wenn man hier so mit ließt bekommt man den Eindruck, dass für die allermeisten doch ohnehin nur ein Raidplatz das Maas aller Dinge ist und das muss ich sagen: Ey so what, cooles Feature jetzt haben die Jungs eine doppelt so grosse Auswahl an Raids.

just my two cents


----------



## Nanta (30. Juni 2009)

Absoluter schwachs... der Ultimative Todesstoß für alle Pvp-Server


----------



## Soldus (30. Juni 2009)

4,61 % hat auf bye bye geklickt....sind wir hier in nem kindergarten wo man sofort heult wenn man die bleistifte weggeklaut bekommt???
naja egal will nciht rumnerven...spiel eh die beiden fraktionen...


----------



## Suntas (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde eine interessante Frage ist hier: wie wird auf PvP Servern verfahren?
Ich hab damals auf Eredar als Ally angefangen zu BC dann auf Ewige Wacht meine Belfe angefangen ( inzwischen aber eh nur noch als Taure unterwegs)
Wie auch immer, das ganze tat ich nur, weil ich damals keine Möglichkeit hatte auf Eredar einen Hordencharakter anzufangen.
Soweit ich weiß - und man mag mich bitte korrigieren, wenn ich nicht mehr up to date bin - kann man immer noch nur EINER Fraktion je PvP-Realm angehören. Wie also einen schnellen Wechsel ermöglichen? Das würde bedeuten, dass auf den PvP realms nun auch doppelseitige Accounts existieren würden. ( alles weiterhin auf der Annahme aufgebaut, dass es bisher nicht geht)

Oder eben ein gezwungener Realmwechsel inbegriffen, oder kompletter Charpoolwechsel.
Wobei da wieder die frage nach den Kosten aufkommt, zumindest bei mir.

Ich kann nur aus meiner Sicht sagen: Das Feature war abzusehen, genauso wie abolute Charakteranpassung, die sicher auch bald kommt.
Wer will soll wechseln, ich fange lieber von vorne an


----------



## NarYethz (30. Juni 2009)

> @Recc
> 
> Es geht einfach nur ums Prinzip
> 
> ...



gut dass das ganze hier ein spiel ist und kein RL..
ich find das ganze ein zweischneidiges schwert, denn einerseits is es für leute schön, die wie ich bereits beide seiten gespielt haben und auch auf beiden seiten das dementsprechende highlvl gehabt haben.. andererseits is es sehr fraglich bzgl des rpg-styles und dem pvp..


----------



## Klaus-Peter (30. Juni 2009)

Denkt mal daran, ob Blizzard auch nur wieder eine möglichkeit sucht, um schneller ans Geld zu kommen, der Transfer wird nicht kostenlos sein


----------



## icecube07 (30. Juni 2009)

also ich find das echt dumm von blizz 

wozu gibts dann eigentlich noch alli und horde???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da kann man ja gleich die 2 fraktionen zusammen mischen und pvp abschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber wenn dann sollte es blizz so machen das man pro account nur einmal wechseln kann


----------



## Rodem (30. Juni 2009)

es tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt möglicherweise ein weig unfreundlich werde, aber DAS ist ja wohl eine der größten frechheiten, die sich blizz je erlaubt hat, meiner meinung nach "kratzt" blizz nicht nur am moralischen sinn des pvp, sondern zerstört es hier durch. Ich werde mir sehr genau überlegen, ob ich bereit bin, für ein so grundlegend verändertes Spiel immer noch 12€ im Monat zu bezahlen. Die vielen Patches und Hinzufügungen im Spiel sind Blizz gut gelungen, da lässt sich nichts sagen, aber solche Veränderungen des grundlegenden Spielprinzips gehen für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu weit.

mit (mehr oder weniger) freundlichen Grüßen
Rodem


----------



## Set0 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte da echt nichts gegen... so einma pro Account einen Char umändern wäre nicht schlecht.

Seit langem möchte ich gerne wieder aktiv Horde spielen und bastel mir auch nen Tauren Krieger (WILL Tank sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber es fällt einen schwer da so Fuß zu fassen.
Wenn ich meinen Menschen Paladin als Blutelf hätte, würde mir das um einiges leichter fallen.


----------



## ugrivous11 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich find man sollte es so machen das jeder char das nur einmal machen kann.Das würde ich besser find hab einen alli jäger und meine freunde buen mich alle aus


----------



## Chiril (30. Juni 2009)

Finde es eine nette Option, auch wenn ich einen Fraktionswechsel nicht nötig habe. Allerdings fände ich einen Rassenwechsel toll und würde diesen auch wohl benutzen... Aber mal sehen, was Blizz daraus macht.


----------



## Darkjoker (30. Juni 2009)

Ich würde es glatt mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil bei mir auf dem server ist das Horde-Allianz Verhältniss 1:2...... Vielleicht kommen dann mal ein paar Allys zur Horde und es wird mal leichter eine Gruppe zu finden. Kann mir nämlich vorstellen das kaum einer Lust hat die Fraktion zu wechseln wenn man von vorne anfangen muss oder auf lvl 55 beim DK (den man sowieso immer seltener sieht :-) ) 


MFG

würde aber generell ein Rassen wechsel bevorzugen!


----------



## TDTidus (30. Juni 2009)

Spiel jetzt auch schon seit der Beta Wow aber ob der Rassen wechsel falsch oder richtig ist,is so ne sache für sich.
Auf der einen seite denke ich das kann nach hinten losgehen,aber auf der anderen seite gibt es so leute wie ich,
die seit der Beta auf Ally seite zocken(Blackhand) und nach bc kein boch mehr hatten und sich aus spaß nen Horde char machen,
und was passier mann spiel und spiel siehe da mann ist 70 und Raidet.Aber nach 1,2 jahren hats mich wieder nach Blackhand gezocken 
nur was mach ich mit meinen char,hab denn equipt ruf gefarmt u.s.w

Und da sehe ich denn vorteil an denn rassen wechel.


MFG TD


----------



## Daydreamer (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Änderung toll.
Ich hab vor über 4 Jahren angefangen in der beta. Damals mit einigen Kollegen,
welche aber im Laufe der zeit aufgehört haben. Ich habe nun mitbekommen, dass 2 
andere Kollegen schon seit längerem Allianz spielen und da wollte ich bei ihnen einsteigen.
Doch nach so vielen Twinks, so vielen Chars, hab ich einfach keinneeee Lust mehr von 1 auf 80 zu lvln. Wenn ich wenigstens die Accountgebundenen Items schicken könnte...
Habe es nur bis auf 42 geschafft als Jägerin, und das nur, weil mir die 2 geholfen haben.
Also ich freue mich auf den Dienst!


----------



## Greifswalder1984 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil identifiziere mich zu sehr mit meiner Fraktion (Horde), als solch eine Möglichkeit des Fraktionswechsels gut zu finden oder sie in Anspruch zu nehmen...


----------



## MaxPayne22 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich würde es besser finden wenn so etwas NUR auf PvP Servern geht und auch nur dann wenn eine Fraktion wirklich in der Unterzahl ist. Ähnlich gehalten wie die kostenlosen Charaktertransfers wenn ein Server überquillt und ein anderer unterbevölkert ist.

Das heisst: Fraktionswechsel nur zum Ausgleich beider Parteien.

Auf PvP Servern wäre dies bestimmt eine weise Lösung, auf den ganzen anderen Servern wäre es nur eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen weil auf einmal jeder auf die andere Seite will.

Edit: PvP Spielern kommt es ja auch nicht auf Story oder derartiges an, dort findet meine Idee bestimmt den meisten Anklang.


----------



## Regenheart (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die idee total kacke


----------



## 0lorin (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die änderung ganz nett, vor allem für Leute wie mich, die gerne mit freunden spielen wollen, die auf hordeseite zocken.

Wenn die Leute meckern, dass die änderung die emotionale Seite des Fraktionskampfes zerstört, dann kann ich nur sagen, dass diese bei den meisten sowieso nicht vorhanden ist, und die die dieses Leben, müssen ja nicht wechseln.
Ihr könntet ja mal fragen wie viele euer fls nen hochleveligen char der anderen Fraktions haben, nach euch sollte dies am besten auch abgeschafft werden


----------



## NieWiederBlizzard (30. Juni 2009)

Bei der Abstimmung vor 2 Jahren, wie die Spieler die neu eingedeutschen Namen finden, wurden 20.000 Stimmen dagegen gesammelt, an Blizzard gesendet und dort ignoriert.

Macht euch also keine Hoffnung.


----------



## Raaak (30. Juni 2009)

Also an für sich finde ich diese Funktion, wenn sie denn so kommen sollte gut, da Leute mit einem wirklichen Grund die Möglichkeit haben auf die andere Seite zu wechseln.
Aber da müssen definitiv Einschränkungen kommen, wenn diese Einschränkungen nicht kommen will Blizz nur die Kohle.
Zu den Einschränkungen. Zum einen wie einige schon gesagt haben sollte es zeitlich begrenzt sein, alle 6 Monate finde ich ok.
Was aber viel wichtiger wäre, das es nicht nach hinten geht so wie mit dem Serverwechsel, wo Leute einfach tranferiert sind um Achievements abzustauben.
Blizzard sollte versuchen dies zu verhindern und somit seine Glaubwürdigkeit steigern und nicht einfach nur an die Kohle denken.
Deshalb wäre mein Vorschlag das man etwas einbaut, was das Horde/Allianz Verhältnis errechnet und so entscheidet ob man seinen Char auf die andere Seite transen darf oder nicht.
Wenn man auf die Seite mit weniger Spieler wechselt ist dies ohne weiteres möglich, sollte man auf die Seite mit mehr Spielern wechseln wird die Annahme verweigert.
Man kann es natürlich auch so machen das man einen Grund angeben darf und das die Spieler die wegen eines Freundes auf die andere Seite wechseln es dürfen tun, auch wenn es das Verhältnis nicht erlauben würde, dafür muss aber dieser Freund es bestätigen.


----------



## Wingblade (30. Juni 2009)

Ich find die Sache ansich is ne Gute Idee so kann man Chars die man woanders haben will flexibler verschieben,
angenommen man hat Freunde die auf Server XYZ Horde spieln und nen überflüssigen Highlvlchar,
So kann man den bequem in Horde Umwandeln.
Spätestens als das mit dem "geschlechtsumwandeln" kam hab ich eh gedacht, hey warum dann nicht direkt alles gegen gebühr wechseln.
Gut das jetz zig Leute rumheulen "Mimimi Blizzard macht WoW kaputt" "ich hör auf " etc is halt nichts neues aber diejenigen die wirklich von WoW loskommen machen das eher ohne viel Lärm,
die Hälfte von denen die nun rumbambulen hat eher was von plärrenden Kleikindern als von ernstzunehmenden Menschen.

Blizz wird das schon machen WoW hält sich nicht umsonst schon solange.
Und immerhin steigen die Zahlenden stetig, von daher müssen die schon irgendwas richtig machen. :A

Warten wir einfach mal der Dinge die da kommen 


so far Wing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (30. Juni 2009)

Würde es gar nicht mal so schlecht finden,da ich es bei der Allianz kaum noch aushalte.
Da sind mehr schlechte Spieler als gute und,...naja^^ :-)

Ich würde sofort zur Horde gehen.


----------



## Acadipa (30. Juni 2009)

Heyho zusammen,

also ich Persönlich finde das gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Klar es kostet einem Zeit, seinen Char., hoch zu spielen und auszurüsten, je nach Server ist das Verhältniss von Horde und Allianz auch extrem unausgewogen.
Das ist alles Klar und auch doof, aber was soll man daran im moment machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das heißt ja jetzt nicht, das andere plötzlich nichts mehr investieren müssten, jeder muss Zeit mitbringen um seinen Char. zu leveln oder auszurüsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr viele, mich mit eingeschlossen, sind zu einer bestimmten Fraktion gegangen, weil dort die meisten Freunde spielen/spielten, wenn sich dieser Zustand nun ändert, ist es doch fein wenn man dan die Fraktion wechseln könnte...

...

Also wie schon gesagt, ich finde das eine sehr schöne Idee und werde davon auch gebrauch machen.


mfg
Acadipa


----------



## deathpala (30. Juni 2009)

Erstens finde ich es sehr gut, weil man ja nicht wechseln muss und sozusagen wayne für die anderen, die bleiben sein sollte, wow ist schon lange kein richtiges rollenspiel, sprich sprache... dazu sage ich noch etwas, wenn so was eingeführt wird, dann sollte es etwa 20euro kosten.
und das aussehen kann man ja auch wechseln und frisuren... aber gegen klassenwechsel wäre ich jetzt schon und ich finde es sollte unbedingt eingeführt werden, weil ich eigent. horde bin, aber ein supi schami (ally) habe, der unbedingt horde sein muss ;D
bitte blizz, macht meinen traum wahr^^
so long
deathpala


----------



## Inoyah (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es ist einfach totaler schwachsinn was Blizz in der letzten Zeit alles macht, nur das problem ist, das die nie genug Geld haben können...
Lieber verdienen sie 2Millionen in kurzer Zeit, als über einen längeren Zeitraum noch mehr... Ich kenne sehr viele Leute die WoW auf wiedersehen gesagt haben, weil einfach zu viel ******* in letzter zeit passiert.
Wenn Blizz so weiter macht freuen sich vllt paar wechsler, aber der groß teil wird entweder aufhören oder zur Konkurrenz wechseln.

Inoyah


----------



## Uktawa (30. Juni 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen das Blizzard mit seinem "Wir machen es für alle Easy" Wahn WoW auf lange Sicht gegen den Baum fahren wird. Es ist nunmal so das man es einfach niemals allen Recht machen kann, deswegen sollte man es auch nicht versuchen in dem man solch einen Blödsinn verzapft.
Die Grundlage von WoW baut doch mit auf dem Konflikt Horde VS Allianz auf. Wenn jetzt der Spieler im Nachhinein die Möglichkeit bekommt sich doch für die andere Seite zu endscheiden, so wir damit eigendlich ein Grundpfeiler des Spieles untergraben. Und wer schon mal ein Haus gebaut hat weiss was passiert wenn man tragende Teile untergräbt...

Ich denke Blizz sollte mal ein paar Gänge zurück schalten und auf das was WoW vor 3-4 Jahren war zurück schauen und sich mal die Frage stellen wieviel von dem eigendlichen Spiel denn nun noch so ist wie damals. 
Klassen werden vereinfacht, Instanzen werden vereinfacht, Handwerk wird vereinfach (als wenn es je scwär war) und jede vergangene Herrausvorderung verkommt zu einem 0815 Massenmüll. 
Ich hab es schon mal an anderer Stelle gesagt: Über 11 Millionen Spieler weltweit ist unglaublich. Aber man sollte auch mal sagen "ok, es reicht..wir haben mehr Kunden als wir je bräuchten" und ein paar Gänge zurück schrauben. Denn diese ganzen "Verbesserungen" haben einzig allein einen Zweck: noch mehr Leute zu WoW zu holen weil man den Hals net voll bekommt. 

WoW war mal Super....jetzt ist es nur noch ein 0815 Massengame das sich selber so oft kopiert hat das es schon total ausgeblichen ist...


----------



## Whispered (30. Juni 2009)

einfach fraktionen, rassen und klassen abschaffen
das spiel von "World of Warcraft" in "World of Counter Strike" umbenhenen

fertisch


----------



## Whispered (30. Juni 2009)

doppelpost ^^


----------



## Crûx80 (30. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> @Recc
> 
> Es geht einfach nur ums Prinzip
> 
> ...



Da haste recht isn doofes beispiel!
WoW Fraktionswechsel mit RL zu vergleichen...mehr kann man da echt ned dazu sagen
Oder etwa doch: wow is und bleibt n game nichts weiter

Zitat: "Man sollte alles in Maßen geniesen(auch World of Warcraft)!


Zudem finde ich es persönlich eine gute Idee! Wer will denn schon neu anfangen wenn er schon so viel in seinen char investiert hat?

Und wie schon viele vor mir schrieben man wird nicht gezwungen dazu

Lg


----------



## 1stVampire (30. Juni 2009)

Das ist die dümmste Idee, die Schneesturm jemals hatte!!!
Horde und Allianz waren bisher immer das einzige absolute Gegenstück. Bald Raidet dann der dicke Taure mit dem kurzen Gnom. 
Alles in allem nur eine Methode von Blizz, um weiter Geld der Spieler anhäufen zu können.
Und von wegen "meine Freunde sind alle Allianz/Horde und ich bin schon 80". Das lvln wurde so extrem erleichtert, in 2 Monaten hast du deine 80 auch ohne die Nächte durch zocken zu müssen!!!

Fazit: Absolut dagegen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labradoro (30. Juni 2009)

also mal ganz ehrlich das is der größte kak den blizz überhaupt verzapfen könnte sogar noch schlimmer als die sache mit den emblemen XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netdog (30. Juni 2009)

ich finds toll wollte schon lange meinen ork jäger zu einem allianzjäger machen *g* ich spiele ja beide Seiten von daher kommt mir das sehr entgegen und ich muss nicht noch einen neuen Char hochleveln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rune


----------



## divmaster (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn die das wirklich bringen... unglaublich


----------



## Raaak (30. Juni 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen das Blizzard mit seinem "Wir machen es für alle Easy" Wahn WoW auf lange Sicht gegen den Baum fahren wird. Es ist nunmal so das man es einfach niemals allen Recht machen kann, deswegen sollte man es auch nicht versuchen in dem man solch einen Blödsinn verzapft.
> Die Grundlage von WoW baut doch mit auf dem Konflikt Horde VS Allianz auf. Wenn jetzt der Spieler im Nachhinein die Möglichkeit bekommt sich doch für die andere Seite zu endscheiden, so wir damit eigendlich ein Grundpfeiler des Spieles untergraben. Und wer schon mal ein Haus gebaut hat weiss was passiert wenn man tragende Teile untergräbt...
> 
> Ich denke Blizz sollte mal ein paar Gänge zurück schalten und auf das was WoW vor 3-4 Jahren war zurück schauen und sich mal die Frage stellen wieviel von dem eigendlichen Spiel denn nun noch so ist wie damals.
> ...



Naja das mit dem Konflikt ist so ne Sache, du kannst auf einem Server Ally machen und auf dem selben wenns PvE ist oder auf nem anderen einen Horde Char machen.
Wenn man sich von Anfang an für eine Seite entscheiden müsste, hättest du recht.
Aber so muss man leider sagen verhält es sich gleich wie mit Namensänderung, Realmwechsel und was es sonst noch gibt.


----------



## FallenWolf (30. Juni 2009)

Schwachsinn! Totaler Schwachsinn!
Alles wird bis zum abwinken vereinfacht, und jetzt auch noch DAS?!?

Ich schlage mich lieber ehrenhaft auf dem Schlachtfeld - egal wie erfolgreich - als das ich mich jetzt plötzlich mit dem Feind verbünde o.O


----------



## Ganur (30. Juni 2009)

ich würde das die schitzophren funktion nennen, geeignet für jeden der eine gespaltene persönlichkeit hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jeder sollte sich entscheiden was er sein will und nicht dann mitten drin switchen.
wenn er mit unterschiedlichen freunden zocken will mit unterscheidlicher franktionsangehörigkeit dann soll er einen neuen char erstellen und fertig.
wieviel will blizz noch an wow herumschrauben, als nächstes kommt dann t8 mit lvl 10 weil sich die leute beschweren das sie sterben.
oder 1k gold startkapital.
sorry aber für das und ähnliche dinge fehlt mir das verständnis.


----------



## Thefreakyone (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab lang Horde gespielt und mit WOTLK dann Allie rerollt...
ich finde das ist der einzige richtige weg zum Fraktionswechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonsten switcht man einfach hin hat sofort sein ganzes gold dabeiund... naja so einfach sollte es nicht sein...


----------



## XerroX (30. Juni 2009)

SEID IHR NUN ALLE VERRÜCKT GEWORDEN ?

Pisst euch doch nicht so an ... keiner zwingt euch es zu benutzen
und die Welt wird es auch nicht verändern ...

Ich finde es btw super und werde es direkt benutzen, um meinen 
70er Draenai Schami zum Hordler zu machen.


----------



## darkcava (30. Juni 2009)

Finde die Änderung super. Den eingefleischten RP Fans wird das sicherlich einen Herzstoß versetzen, aber für Leute wie mich, denen Raidcontent und Casualgaming eher am Herzen liegt, ist es super auch mal auf die andere Seite zu schauen. Ich spiele bspw. Allianz, würde am grds. viel lieber Horde spielen (Style usw.), meine ganzen Freunde spielen jedoch auch Allianz. Daher bieten sich ganz neue Möglichkeiten ohne den nervenaufreibenden Prozesses des Hochlevelns nochmals durchmachen zu müssen (und ja auch mit bald 20% EP Bonus, Reiten ab 20 usw. dauert es trotzdem noch lange)!


----------



## KnightOfBlood (30. Juni 2009)

Also einen Völkerwechsel fände ich definitiv super (z.B. Blutelf-->Orc, oder Mensch-->Draenei), aber Fraktionswechsel find ich sch...

Es war imo schon eine dumme Idee, dass man auf einem Account beides haben kann (Horde UND Allianz), denn dadurch entstehen imo sehr viele Probleme, wie ungerechtes Verhältnis in TW usw. (Wenn nur jeder dritte 80er Alli nen lvl 1 Hordler macht und nur jeder vierte Hordler nen Alli, oder umgekehrt sind die Server zwar weiterhin auf 50% Alli/Horde, aber aktiv sinds dann nur 60 zu 40%)

Außerdem konnte sich dadurch jeder mal einfach so nen Alli/Hordler machen, um zu sehen, ob der Städte-Raid auf Wiederstand stößt (Was ich reichlich asozial finde, wenn jemand sowas macht)

Ihr könnt jetzt von mir aus denken, dass ich nen Knall hab, oder nen Arschloch bin, oder whatsoever...

ICH weiß, dass ich fair und "ehrenhaft" spiele und es wird mit Sicherheit Leute geben, die diesen neuen Service für ihre Zwecke mißbrauchen werden...

so long...

Edit: Hab nicht abgestimmt, weil meine Option nicht vorhanden ist: "Dumme Idee"^^


----------



## The Future (30. Juni 2009)

Eine echt dumme Idde dann kann ich ja demnächst alles und jeden auf den Server abzocken und das auf alli und horden seite dann wechsel ich den server. ohne sogar meinen namen ändern zu müssen und mache das selbe da nochmal und dann wieder und dann wieder und dann wieder bis ich alles habe was ich will.


Ich denke das 90% der WoW spieler nicht mal wissen das Allianz nicht gut ist [ Alli nixe gut ] und Horde nicht böse ist [ Horde nichts bumm killa böse ] hatte einen wärend meines praktikums der ist lv 80er Gnom Mage der wusste nicht mal gegen was , wen und warum er kämpft und dachte Allianz = gut Horde = böse.


----------



## PainXx (30. Juni 2009)

Hmm schwierig zu sagen.
Eigentlich, vom Spiel her und vom PvP schon irgendwie Blödsinn.

Aber ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich gerne wechseln würde.
Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren von Allianz zur Horde gewechselt wegen meinem Freund.
Ich mag zwar meine Blutelfen und die Leute, aber als Fraktion mag ich die Allianz einfach mehr. Ich kann mit Trollen, Untoten und Orcs nichts anfangen.
Aber neu anfangen will ich auch nicht oder meine alten 60iger Chars spielen, da ich mir mit meinem Blutelfen schon so viel aufgebaut habe und so viel Zeit und Geld reingesteckt habe. Daher bin ich immer noch bei der Horde.


----------



## Darkalastor (30. Juni 2009)

totaller schwachsinn.... man kann auch einfach nen neuen char machen, auf einen neuen account wenn man mit seinen freundin spielen will.


----------



## Frozo (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finds eigentlich ganz ok.. ich meine bald wird die Horde überschwemmt werden von psychisch erniedrigden Allianzlern dies ned mehr ausgehalten haben von der horde verkloppt zu werden
Mich solls ned stören
Is einfach purer Kommerz von Blizzard aber ja...


----------



## Nanimo (30. Juni 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf kann ich einen meiner vielen Alliechars zum Hordler machen ohne das dumme Leveln.


----------



## Jacktheriper (30. Juni 2009)

soooo 

1. punkt die die das soo flamen finde ich sind nur kleine kinder und B...ns 

2. es is doch wayne wie einer aussieht (char mein ich XD ) oder von wo er kommt alli oder hordler 
es is doch eig nur wichtig das er ne nette person is und seinen char spielen kann rest intressiert nur john wayne 

3. freu ich mich auf den patch den da wird mann wieder sehen wer Ahnung vom Spiel hat und seinen char beherrscht und es is wieder einmal was neues ^^

4. wie ich das so lese freu ich mich noch mehr auf den patch denn ich hoffe dadurch verschwinden die ganzen boons !!!   

5. es gibt so viel was mann auf der welt machen kann ihr könnt doch theoretisch vom einem wolkenkratzer springen aber es zwingt euch keiner dazu 
also versteh ich die flames net  mann kann es nutzen muss aber net wer will und es ihm hilf tis doch gut 

also so far 

der weg des Schneesturms is schon lang und mysteriös aber gibt er uns doch einen guten support den mann sonst fast nirgends bekommt nuja 

mfg Jacktheriper ( es soll riper heißen net Ripper !!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## granbenismo (30. Juni 2009)

und als nächstes können horde und ally noch zusammen in einer gruppe sein oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelarina (30. Juni 2009)

naja dann wird vl die ally mal wieder was gescheites schaffen wenn alle noobs zur horde gehen


----------



## Thoor (30. Juni 2009)

Ich würds toll finden wenn man einmalig gratis die Rasse (auch Fraktion) wechseln könnte und das innerhalb von 2 Stunden wieder rückgängig machen könnte. Kostenpflichtig und mehrmals jedenfalls defintiv nicht!


----------



## Lintflas (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn Blizzard den Fraktionswechsel ermöglichen will, dann soll das gefälligst ingame über eine Verräter-Questreihe 
wie in Everquest 2 laufen. so daß man auch seine Rassenzugehörigkeit behalten kann. 
Das wäre meiner Meinung nach dann auch eine Bereicherung für das Spiel.
Aber falls das nur ein weiteres kostenpflichtiges Angebot in der Accountverwaltung werden soll, dann zeugt das nur von 
Blizzards Geldgier.


----------



## Zylenia (30. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre dafür.

Spiel nun schon über 4 Jahre WoW und der Geschmack ändert sich halt,mit der Zeit
Hab auch Chars auf Allianz Seite die ich überhaupt nicht mehr spiele,weils mir da einfach nur auf den Keks geht.
Würd es toll finden die rüber zu holen zur Hordenseite.

Hab ganz am Anfang erst Horde gespielt,danach 2 Jahre Allianz,und als BC kam wieder Horde.
Muss sagen da gefällts mir noch am besten.

Es würde niemanden stören ,wenn das eingeführt wird.
Ist ja meine Sache was ich mit mein Real Geld mache.

Würds mir sogar 50 Euro kosten lassen.


----------



## Poocannon (30. Juni 2009)

Immer wieder beeindruckend wieviel Schwachsinn und ihre Erzeuger sich in einem Thread treffen können ^.^

Es ist doch vollkommen egal, wers machen möchte soll es tun. Es gibt z.B. auch leute die sich für eine Seite entschieden haben weil ihre freunde oder ein Freund dort spielt, so der hat jetzt kurz danach aufgehört und man merkt das man die andere Seite eig. Symphatischer findet. Dann wieder das komplette gelevel ohne das man richtig endgame erlebt hat ? Bullshit.
Zumal die änderung ein Zweischneidiges Schwert für Blizzard ist. So müssen bestimmte spieler die nen Fraktionswechsel per Twinken machen wollten nicht mehr solange spielen bis sie das endgame der anderen Seite erleben und sich vlt. denken, ah meh ist ja doch kacke hier und ganz aufhören.
Gönnt den leuten doch einfach mal möglichkeiten das Spiel besser genießen zu können anstatt immer gleich rumzumeckern wie alte bergziegen.


----------



## Timminor (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde auch, wenn man sich für Horde oder Allianz entscheidet, warum sollte man dann wechseln?
Sonst läuft das dann so: Oh, Horde raidet Sw , gleich mal mitmachen *wechsel Fraktion*Juhu ehre gekriegt!
Oh, Allianz gewinng ein Bg, *wechsel Fraktion* juhu noch mehr ehre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann bringt es nix mehr Allianz oder Horde zu wählen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinname (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde so ein Wechsel hat kenie Nachteile.
Ich selber würde zwar bei der Horde bleiben aber sehr gerne einen Blutelfen gegen eine Untote tauschen (Klasse bleibt gleich).
Vielleicht sollte man den Wechsel limitieren. Einmal wechseln (Rasse, Fraktion) pro Char.
Dann hat das keine Nach- / Vorteile im PvP und man hat wieder mehr Spaß am Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joshie (30. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal es ist für die von forteil (je nach dem wie es läuft) die mit der zeit die Fraktion gewechselt haben und liebend gerne ihre ersten Chars immer noch nur auf der neuen Seite spielen möchten.

Aber ich denke auch mal das es ne menge durch einander bringen wird.

Naja mal sehen.

LG


----------



## MEAN_MACHINE (30. Juni 2009)

eigentlich war dies nur eine frage der zeit. ich weiß nicht was in den köpfen der blizzard-mitarbeiter vorgeht. wie kann man ein so geniales spiel nur so zerpatchen. seit burning crusade herausgekommen ist, ging es bergab mit den innovationen der wow-schöpfer. natürlich sind auch ein paar wenige gute dinge hin zu gekommen, wie die flugreittiere oder das überarbeite interface welches ständig aktualisiert wird, aber der großteil den blizzard da produziert hat is einfach nur schrott. irgendwie existiert nicht mehr dieses besondere feeling was wow vor bc hatte. es wirkt einfach nur noch komerzialisiert. mir kommt es so vor als wenn blizzard nur noch an die schwarzen zahlen denkt und nicht mehr an das spielerlebnis der gamer. schnelles powerleveling, massig gold farmen und scheiß auf die epischen schlachtzüge. zur zeit is das game einfach nur ein massenmagnet für irgendwelche noob-player, die sich durch den wow-hype und das schnelle leveling und die chance leicht an irgendwelche epics dran zu kommen angezogen fühlen. ich hab echt das gefühl dass blizzard langsam größenwahnsinnig geworden ist und nur noch die zahlen der zahlenden spieler im kopf hat. auf deutsch gesagt find ich das mit dem fratktionstausch ziemlich beschissen. ich hoffe nur, dass sie wenigstens aus diablo 3 ein richtig geiles spiel machen und das nicht auch noch so zerpatchen wie sie es mit wow getan haben.

fazit: come back to the roots. blizzard soll sich daran erinnern, wie sie einmal angefangen haben und aufhören das spiel kaputt zu patchen.

-ENDE-


----------



## chris3112 (30. Juni 2009)

An alle die jetzt sagen sie werden zu einem anderen MMO wechseln kommen eh bald wieder zurück weil sie schnell rausfinden werden, dass andere Games einfach nich den Charakter von WoW haben! Und es bald da drinnen langweilig wird, weil da dann einfach nix los ist. Ich habe früher mal GuildWars gespielt war auch am Anfang begeistert von dem Game aber dann als ich zu den ziemlich letzten Missionen gekommen bin ist es langweilig geworden und habe dann mal WoW ausprobiert und des gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut. Man wird ja nich gezwungen die Seiten zu wechseln! Also heult hier nich rum und behaltet es für euch!

MfG


----------



## TaYriiXs (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag meine meinung ganz Offen.

§ 1_ Klassentausch:

von _Allianz  *->* Horde 
_von _Horde  *->* Allianz

_Finde ich persönlich "scheiße".

Würden welche von Horde nach Allianz gehen würden dessen Freunde auch hingehen, dann von den Freunden die Freunde usw das heißt die _*ganze*_ Allianz wird zur Horde wechseln und umgekehrt !


§ 2_ Völkertausch: 

Nun ja, es würden bei *Allianz* warscheinlich alle überwiegend Gnome/Nachtelfen nehmen da es die Lieblingsklassen fast aller WoW-Spieler sind..

*Horde* würd ich sagen Taure/Untote.  *Wäre überwiegend Sinnlos!

*§ 3_ Klassenwechsel:

Genauso wie bei § 2... Es würden sich überwiegend die Klasse nehmen die am meisten Schaden macht. Das Rennen würde dabei hier der *"Paladin"* machen. Ja klar, er kann Heilen - Tanken sowie auch Schaden machen ! (Heal, Tank, DD) wäre hier durch dem : *überwiegend Sinnlos, kann man aber mal Probieren !* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Von mir das Fazit: 

§ 1 ; § 2 *Nein 

*§ 3 *Ja

@Blizzard: Macht bitte keinen scheiß.

*

Das war es nun von mir. 

M.f.G. TaYriiXs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



P.S: Ich übernehme keine Haftung oder jegliches wegen Augenschmerzen vom vielen Lesen.


----------



## MEAN_MACHINE (30. Juni 2009)

chris3112 schrieb:


> An alle die jetzt sagen sie werden zu einem anderen MMO wechseln kommen eh bald wieder zurück weil sie schnell rausfinden werden, dass andere Games einfach nich den Charakter von WoW haben! Und es bald da drinnen langweilig wird, weil da dann einfach nix los ist. Ich habe früher mal GuildWars gespielt war auch am Anfang begeistert von dem Game aber dann als ich zu den ziemlich letzten Missionen gekommen bin ist es langweilig geworden und habe dann mal WoW ausprobiert und des gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut. Man wird ja nich gezwungen die Seiten zu wechseln! Also heult hier nich rum und behaltet es für euch!
> 
> MfG



lol du nub, wenn du's nich geschnallt hast. in diesem forum ging es nur allein um die meinung der leute. also kannst du hier nich einfach daher kommen und sagen sie sollen ihre klappe halten


----------



## Kiligen (30. Juni 2009)

Es ist einfach eine Schlechte änderung. Wieso ? Es ist einfach eine Zerstörung des RP. In erster Linie hat man sich für Fraktion x und Volk y entschieden , gefällt sie einem nicht so fängt man seine neue an.
Auf der zweiten Linie ist es unlogisch. Wenn du so aussiehst wie ein Troll , sprichst wie ein Troll, aber frührer ein Mensch warst (als Bespiel) so würde der Feind dich trotzdem ins Nirvada schicken.UNd jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Satz jeder kann sich ändern (viele, aber nicht jeder ).


----------



## Haramann (30. Juni 2009)

Blizzard will doch nur neue Kunden anlocken... Aber langsam wird mir das einfach zuviel... Wofür zahl ich eig noch Geld?


----------



## Allaia (30. Juni 2009)

need fraktionswechsel^^ mein erster char war ein alli pala - nachher bin ich dann zur horde gewechselt und bin mit meiner 80er eule glücklich =) allerdings wollte ich schon immermal wieder paladin spielen und soooo schlimm sehen blutelfen ja nu auch nicht aus ^^

also für spieler die zuerst auf der einen fraktion gespielt haben, dann aber gewechselt sind ist das sicher ganz hilfreich...

bleibt nurnoch die frage mit dem preis -.- ...


----------



## Enr@ge (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finds gut aber ich wär für nen einzigartigen wechsel der nur einmal gemacht werden kann und nur bei einem char und wer sagt alle PvP allis gehen zur horde der hat recht aber das kann nich funktionieren weil die horde dann so schlecht wird wie die allis davor waren weil alle allis die nicht spielen können aber denken sie könnens bei der horde sind...ich wär dafür dass es sowas wie geplänkel für bgs geben würde wo gute spieler schlechteren was beibringen aber das muss halt auch funktionieren mit dem gehorchen und so dann...


----------



## Loktaria (30. Juni 2009)

wenn die Patchnotes so bleiben , werd ich aufhören

das Klassenangleichen und T9 über hero-inzen zu bekommen haben meinen spielspass jetzt völlig gekillt

wieso dann überhaupt noch Fraktionen oder Rassen - alles wurde zu ner Klassensuppe die sich kaum noch unterscheiden

warum haben WOLK so viele Klassen nen CC bekommen wenn man ihn doch nicht mehr in ner inze oder Raid wirklich gebrauchen konnte - pullen und bomben - fast ohne Hirn und Movement - der einzigste Lichtblick war Ulduar - doch durch den genervten EMALON kann man mit etwas Glück auch an zu viele T-Teile bekommen ohne was drauf zu haben - sehr schade

in 3 Wochen is endgültig schluss - sehr schade - war mal ein echt tolles und begeisterndes spiel


----------



## Enr@ge (30. Juni 2009)

oder wenn die horde zu viele "noobs" hat wechseln die alle zur alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und immer so weiter^^


----------



## Flakki (30. Juni 2009)

Ich muß das auch nicht haben.
irgendwie ist das Mystische ein wenig raus aus WOW.
So Aktionen wie die Gurubaschi Arena Farmen gibts nicht mehr, eine so geniale und teuere Questreihe wie von T0 auf T0,5 hab ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Die Mounts werden einem Nachgeworfen, nix mehr mit Epicmount quest etc.
Unsere halbe Gilde überlegt nach Aion zu wechseln, die ersten Beta Key's auf English sind auch schon da.
Buffed.de sollte sich das auch anschauen^^
Aber im moment werden die Änderungen immer trauriger.
Ich ärger mich, das ich erst ein Jahr vor BC angefangen habe zu Spielen, so hab ich vom schönen Classic mit seiner Mystic zu wenig abbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Aschram88 (30. Juni 2009)

also wechsel der rasse untereinander allerhöchstens ja aber von allianz zur horde oder umgedreht ....


----------



## chris3112 (30. Juni 2009)

MEAN_MACHINE schrieb:


> lol du nub, wenn du's nich geschnallt hast. in diesem forum ging es nur allein um die meinung der leute. also kannst du hier nich einfach daher kommen und sagen sie sollen ihre klappe halten



Hab ich ja gar nich gesagt oder??? Und wenn doch dann is mir auch egal aber die ganzen Heul-Threads über 3.2 nerven schon langsam wie z.B.: "Ich hör auch mit WoW weil die ganzen CASUALS mir die Epix wegnehmen"!!!!! Ich weiß nich wie ihr des findet aber wie ich schon gesagt habe es wird ja gar keiner gezwungen des zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sontar (30. Juni 2009)

Fraktionswechsel oO was solln das Oo.

Erst wird das Spiel komplett vereinfacht, z.B. 60% Reiten schon mit 20 und 100% Fliegen mit 60... Wo soll das noch Spaß machen wenn alles soooo extrem einfach wird ... und jetzt heißt es noch das es vielleicht die Option gibt das man seine Fraktion wechseln kann ... Was soll das bringen? Man wählt doch am Anfang die Fraktion aus, die man gerne spielen möchte um dann bei der Fraktion zu sein, nicht um irgendwann mal schnell auf die andere Seite zu wechseln, weil die z.B. mehr im PvP gewinnen oder gutaussehendere Mounts haben ... Dadurch wird doch irgendwie WoW ins lächerliche gezogen ... wenn man sich Anfangs entscheiden kann, aber dann noch Lust und Laune sozusagen seine "Wurzeln" wieder verändern kann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Belsina5 (30. Juni 2009)

hm
mitterweile habe ich schon 1 hordler 
darum muß ich nicht mehr wechseln
die 8 level schaff ich dann auch noch^^
also ich brauchs nicht


----------



## Boéndil234 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das an sich gar nicht mal sooo schlecht...  bei mir ist es halt so das n paar  freunde horde spielen  ich ally  da wär ein wechsel schon praktisch. es stört auch nicht den spielspaß wenn hordler jetz als allyys rumlaufen und andersrum  Der einzige nachteil ist das das ganze gegen  das rollenspielprinzip verstößt


----------



## Kvick (30. Juni 2009)

mhh.. damit wird doch eigentlich der Grundstein des Spiels kaputt gemacht, dann könnte man ja auch beide Fraktionen zusammenschliessen...
Ich weiß wie lange ich damals überlegt hab was ich spiele, und jetzt soll man das einfach wechseln können?! Horde und Allianz sollten ihren "Stolz" behalten..  Wenn dann noch nen Klassenwechsel kommt, bin ich enfgültig aus Azeroth raus..


----------



## BoGxer (30. Juni 2009)

Strikt dagegen!!! 

*Einmal Horde - Immer Horde!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke bei dieser Sache sind sich Horde und Allianz so einig wie selten...


PS: Und wenn ich mit meinen Kumpels von der anderen Fraktion spielen will, muss ich mir halt noch nen Char hochleveln. Fertig.


----------



## Seydo (30. Juni 2009)

Ich finds völlig ok.

Grund
Es stört niemanden, andere merken es nicht und einen selber kanns egal sein, wer es nicht will, EINFACH LASSEN, es stört nicht den spielfluss und für leute die zur anderen fraktion wollen oder mit ihren Kumpels spielen wollen ist das einfach perfekt.

2Die meisten Flames basieren wie immer auf Egoismus, Warum sollte jemand anderes was kriegen oder machen was ich nicht will? Macht zwar für mich kein unterschied aber ich flame drotzdem mal drüber, das selbe wie bei den mount änderungen und fast allen.

3. Das Argument: es macht das spiel kaput, ist schwachsin, was soll es kaput machen? ihr merkt davon nichts, und wer es macht der will es doch selber, nur weil ihr was geändert wird nicht in anspruch nimmt macht es das spiel nicht kaput besonders nicht so was wie service, also bitte


----------



## Hexenfluch (30. Juni 2009)

ich würde eher forschlagen mal die Rasse zu wecheln ;D ich will ein Untoter werden


----------



## Groar (30. Juni 2009)

Überflüssig!


Eine Funktion zum ändern der Rasse wär mir lieber...

- EDIT -

Da war einer vor mir schon genauso schlau!^^
Aber das ist in meinen Augen wirklich die bessere Option, um vielleicht ein paar Blutelfen und Draenei wieder verschwinden zu lassen!


----------



## Darussios (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hab Abwarten gewählt.

Wenn es sinnvolle Einschränkungen gibt wie, dass man als Ally nicht zur Horde transen kann, wenn die Horde zahlenmäßig überlegen ist, würde dieses System das PvP-System nicht mal verändern.


----------



## STL (30. Juni 2009)

gibts au mal n echtes Argument dagegen? No ned 1 gelesen...

Ich finds ned schlimm.. Ich hab 2 Hordler, die langsam aber sicher verrotten & das ist sehr schade, da diese chars auch sehr zeit "gekostet" haben.. Also wieso ned? Wenn ihrs ned braucht, seits froh & lassts die anderen doch einfach in ruhe..


----------



## MewMewMewtu (30. Juni 2009)

Stellt euch mal folgendes vor: Auf Server X gewinnt immer Horde. Nun transen alle Allis die kein Bock mehr auf verlieren haben zu Horde. Was passiert? Die Allis verlieren noch öfters. Das geht so weiter bis dann keine allis mehr da sind und PvP völlig unmöglich is...


----------



## Ixidus (30. Juni 2009)

ich finds gut besonders weil ich bis vor 6monaten allianz gespielt habe und somit zwei lvl 80er chars habe, die einfach so sinnlos auf dem account vergammeln


----------



## kannauchanettelesen (30. Juni 2009)

is doch super find ich jedenfalls ich bin hordenspieler und hab mit nen ally twink erstellt und der hatt mir so viel spaß gemacht das ich ihn weiter gespielt hab auf lvl 40 dachte ich mir dan naja jetzt nen neuen auf horde zu machen is doof muss ich alles neu machen PLS BLIZZ baut das ein ich will mein dudu auf lvl 72 auf horde bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bin wirklich ein sehr Neuerungsfreudiger Mensch aber langsam macht mir der nächste Patch echt Bauchschmerzen.

Wobei ich die Änderung nahezu belanglos finde, gibt schlimmeres was da kommt.

Das Spiel macht es in keinster Weiße kaputt. Obwohl man es schon merken wird. Bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Fragen im Handelschat von T9 80ern wo denn bei der Horde NPC XYZ steht was jeder Level 5 Char weiss. XD



> Stellt euch mal folgendes vor: Auf Server X gewinnt immer Horde. Nun transen alle Allis die kein Bock mehr auf verlieren haben zu Horde. Was passiert? Die Allis verlieren noch öfters. Das geht so weiter bis dann keine allis mehr da sind und PvP völlig unmöglich is...



"Wir verschlechtern unsern Service weil unsere Kunden alle dumm sind."

Du solltest Marketing Experte werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was "leidet" ist die Story die es in WoW ja angeblich eh niemals gegeben hat. Und Rollenspiel ist ebenso kein Argument. Wer mal auf nem RP Server gespielt hat weiss was ich meine.

Hängt prinzipiell alles am geistigen Horizont der Community. Die ganzen argumentlosen Flames hier bestätigen das sogar direkt.

Ich musste damals nicht lange überlegen welche "Fraktion" ich sein will. Ich wollte ein Untoter Magier sein -> Horde. Hätte ich ein Zwerg sein wollen wäre es Allianz geworden. Wen die Story nicht interessiert (damals interessierte sie mich nicht, mittlerweile schon)) für den sind Allianz und Horde eh nur zwei Namen die halt Gegner sind. Könnten genausogut Schwarze-Armee und Weiße-Armee heißen - macht keinen Unterschied.

Das einzige was sich ändern wird ist das "scheiß ally" geflame wenn auf einmal der Top-Raider bei der Horde ein Ex-Ally oder umgekehrt. Verbessert mit etwas Glück sogar diesen FRaktionshass und damit die allgemeine Communitystimmung (ist weit hergehohlt aber mal abwarten).


----------



## Turas (30. Juni 2009)

Na ja dann siehts wohl doch so aus als würden sich die Hauptverantwortlichen bei Blizzard mit abgefunden haben das WOW tatsächlich nur noch ca. 2 Jahre lebt. 
Solche Änderungen schmeißen die Hintergrundgeschichte von WOW übern Haufen. Wers mag.

Hoffe nur das bald mal annähernd ein Spiel wie WOW auf den Markt kommt. Und damit meine ich nicht Warhammer oder AoC.#


What ever


----------



## Troll2407 (30. Juni 2009)

Mir wäre eine Antwort a la: Endlich können meine Schätzen zusammen kommen besser gefallen, aber Super ist es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Kankru (30. Juni 2009)

Regenheart schrieb:


> Ich finde die idee total kacke


Ist dein 1. Char den du da auf 74 hast? Dann kann ich dich verstehen...
Aber meiner Meinung nach ist ne Begründung angebracht!
Ein "Ich bin dagegen, spiele noch net lang..." ist fehl am Platz


----------



## Sprite13 (30. Juni 2009)

Da geht es Blizz wohl wieder ums Geldmachen bevor sie das neue MMO rausbringen. Die gefrusteten WoW Spieler werden dann wohl nett wechseln.

klingt abenteuerlich, aber in letzter Zeit glaube ich immer mehr daran.


----------



## ThEDiciple (30. Juni 2009)

ganz erlich, bei dem ein oder anderen Char würd ich sowas echt machen. Nur damals hab ich halt mit Alli angefangen und nun nochmal Horde aufziehn ist mir zu zeitaufwenig ^^


----------



## Doncalzone (30. Juni 2009)

Ob Blizzard auch berücksichtigt das es eventuel auf kurz oder lang auf einem Server dann nur noch eine Fraktion vertreten ist?

Ich als Hordler hätte keine Lust auf einem Server zu spielen wo die letzten zu den Allis übersiedeln. Gründe dafür wären zb: mehr Raidmöglichkeiten. Somit würde das Aussterben einer Fraktion auf einem raidfreudigen Server unterstützt.


----------



## Silverdragon81 (30. Juni 2009)

Also wäre schon dafür, muss mer net ständig Server wechseln und neu Leveln sollte dann aber so sein Testphase 2 Wochen und dann einmalig Entscheiden auf welcher Seite der Char nun gespielt werden soll^^


----------



## ChAzR (30. Juni 2009)

ich finde es nur aus einem grund gut. endlich kann ich meinem kolegen sagen er soll zu mir aufn server wechseln...sehr genial. aber alle anderen punkte sind eig negativ ^^


----------



## Haszor (30. Juni 2009)

Nun, beleuchten wir es mal von beiden Seiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute, die sich dachten "Hey, lasst uns WoW spielen", und in der Zeit des Spielens dann immer weniger wurden (Also RL Freunde fangen zu 3. an, 2 hören auf mit WoW z.B wegen Stress, oder kein Spaß mehr) Aber man weiß "Hey, auf der Horde, da war doch der Hans-Peter aus meiner Klasse, mit dem kann ich noch was unternehmen!"
Also geht er zur Horde. Wenn er Geld bezahlen will, gut, hauptsache er verliert seinen Drath zur Realität nicht^^

Gleichzeitig ist sowas auch blöd nehmen wir mal Annetes Trolldame Xashija, hört sich trollisch an. Wenn ich mir aber eine Menschenfrau Names Xashija ansehe denke ich "omg, zu viel getrunken?" was wiederrum heißt: Namensänderung, also verdient Blizzard noch mehr Geld daran.

Aber außerdem gibt es eben diese Server wo eine Seite 30 zu 70 steht, dann werden sicher einige von den 30 zu den 70 gehen um Ehre zu farmen, was doch blöd wäre. 

Aber ehrlich; Wozu wird das sonst noch gebraucht? Reichen Blizzard keine 11.500.000 x 12 Euro im Monat, sodass sie nochmal gute 40 Euro für jede Kleinigkeit brauchen? 
138.000.000 Euro im Monat, wer ist damit auch schon zufrieden?

Wozu dann auch noch Horde oder Allianz? Wozu Geschlecht auswählen? Alle paar Monate mal wechseln ist doch prima. Ach, ja, der Name darf sich auch ändern.
Die Zwerg-Priesterin Gissy wird dann bald der Troll-Priester Grisjin.

Was jetzt noch fehlt ist, dass man seine Klasse ändern kann.... <.<

Och Blizzard, ihr suckt...


----------



## Suepermann (30. Juni 2009)

Ich fänds sinnvoll wenn sie das implentieren würden um auf Servern mit nem deutlichen Allianz oder Horde Übergewicht nen Ausgleich zu erzielen ähnlich wie mit den kostenlosen Charaktertransfers...


----------



## Ql1m@X (30. Juni 2009)

ich finds gar nicht so schlecht nur sollt derr wechsel alle 2 monate zur verfügung stehen und das mit dem klassentausch find ich auch nicht so schlecht . 
dks müssten dann gespertt werden bzgl. des tausches sonst könnte man nene dk mit 55 erstellen und daraus einen priest oder so machen .

was halt auch noch schlecht wäre , wenn es wieder so einen flut  von reroller ( voralllem bei palas ) gibt ist innerhalb von einem tag der ganze server so o0.

außerdem würde ich es nur so machen , dass man mit einem char 2 mal insgesamt die klasse wqechseln kann mit einem cd von 2 monaten oder so .


lg qlimax


----------



## Ultimativ113 (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kurz und knapp: Die versauen einen das Game es wird dadurch einfach das Gefühl genommen, des gegenseitigen Fraktionshass. Wer kennt es nicht vom schlachtfeld, oder vom open-pvp man denkt, schreit oder spamt "Scheiss Ally" oder "Scheiss Hordler" und nun soll man die leute einfach in seine eigenen reihen einladen? ich meine dann könnte es gleich ein volk und eine fraktion geben wie in runes of magic oder ähnlichen spielen die einfach nicht auf den pvp stand und erst recht nicht auf die spieleranzahl kommen wie WoW.

Manche Dinge sollen einfach so bleiben wie sie sind!


Also ein klares NO GO BLIZZARD sonst könnte man gleich den Lich-König als allianz König einsetzen UFO´s ins Game Implementieren und einen world random drop mmit 70% drop rate namens [Atomic Bomb] droppen lassen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gefesselt (30. Juni 2009)

Finds ehrlich gesagt kacke, dann wechseln doch leute hin und her um immer bei der besseren raid gruppe dabei zu sein, falls man sie lässt... und warum mache ich mir nen untoten wenn ich dann mal eben zum menschen oder sonst was werden kann? da können sie gleich die horde-allianz feindschaft auflösen, dann müssten sie nur das pvp umstellen das in den bgs rdm groups aus allen anmeldungen zusammen gestellt werden, dann würde zwar auch orc vs orc im av spielen können, wie auch jede andere denkbare kombination der 10 völker, aber letztendlich läufts aufs selbe hinaus und es entsteht weniger verwirrung, weil niemand von heute auf morgen einfach verschwindet und man ihn dann per zufall beim farmen wieder sieht und merkt "der ist ja jetzt ein hordler(bzw alli)"


----------



## CritCritOneHit (30. Juni 2009)

Ein Grund warum ich das Scheisse finde:
Auf den Servern wo Alli und Horde net ausgeglichen sind sind wird die unterliegende Fraktion zu der andern wechseln. Was mal das PvP System Schrott macht. Auf der Seite wo jetzt fast keine Spieler mehr sind dann irgendeinmal nicht mehr genügend Spieler das man schon gar net mehr in ne Ini gehn kann. Wenn Blizzard keine gute Idee einfällt, dann werde ich WoW auf meinem Pc löschen und irgendein anderes MMORPG anfangen.Blizzard gehts doch nur um das Geld als nächstes kommt das man sich für Geld den Char auf en anderes Lvl upgraden kann.





Also ich habe schon 6 Monate kein WoW mehr gespielt und hatte eigentlich vor wieder anzufangen, irgendwannmal. Doch da Blizzard vor hat das Spiel zu zerstören lass ich das wohl lieber bleiben.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (30. Juni 2009)

Naja man sollte erstmal abwarten bevor man es Urteilt. Ich denke es kann Realms helfen wo die Völker nicht ausgeglichen sind. Bei uns auf Nefarian merkt man das Extrem das die Horde MEGA STARK in der Überzahl ist. 

Nur würd mich dann Interessieren aufn PvP Server ob man dann ALLE CHARS von einem VOLK transen muss oder nur einzelt, somit währ dann der PvP Realm hinfällig weil man dort nur ein Volk spielen kann.

Einfach mal abwarten und schauen was Blizz uns da zaubert.


----------



## Burninghaze (30. Juni 2009)

Also da hat sich ja unser Schneesturm mal wieder was total beknacktes einfallen lassen-.-

die haben bestimmt noch net ihr umsatzziel erreicht!
in einem Game wo ein großer Teil geschichtlich von dem krieg zwischen alli und horde geht kann man nicht so ein feature einführen ich finds totalen schwachsinn langt ja net schon das ab patch 3.2 einem alles in den A.... geschoben wird auf gut deutsch!

Blizzard wird sich iwann umgucken wenn nicht wie erhofft mehr kohle in die kassen kommt sondern immer weniger weil sehr viele Leute abspringen werden ( freu mich schon auf AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## isotop (30. Juni 2009)

also einerseits find ichs gut , da ich z.B einen alli hexer auf 80 hab der da seit n paar monaten verrotet weil pvp da einfach garnicht geht als alli..wenn ich da hordler wäre wäre es echt besser^^ außerdem sind meine freunde da auch alle hordler>.<
anderer seits ...wenn es dann mal so eben sag ich mal 150 allis machen und hordler werden ist pvp natürlich noch unausgeglichener-.-

hat halt so seine nach -und vorteile


----------



## Duciducduc (30. Juni 2009)

auf der einen seite bin ich dafür auf der anderen widderum nicht, ich woltle schon imemr mal nen ud mage spielen^^, aber auf der anderen seite denk ich das das ally hordler verhältnis erheblich drunter leiden würde, und nicht nur das auch das pvp verhältnis im bg.


----------



## Do0mStAr (30. Juni 2009)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Da mit dem kommenden Patch eh das ganze Spiel total zerstört wird, kann das
> neue Extra eh nix an meiner Entscheidung ändern, dass nach dem Patch mein Abo gekündigt wird.



Ebenso.

Wird wohl einigen so gehen, die zumindest noch über einen mäßigen Grad von Anspruch an die Encounter und Belohnungen verfügen. Gab irgendwo mal die Theorie, Blizzard würde das mit Absicht machen, damit die für nicht allzuferne Zukunft angekündigten Diablo3 und Starcraft 2 größeren Absatz finden... und wenn ich den neusten Dreck wieder so lese, beginne ich an diese Idee zu glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Ferok (30. Juni 2009)

mir fehlt ja die auswahl is mit total schnuppe ob es die funktion gibt. Wer es machen will soll es machen. Nur warum manche jetzt davo sprechen mit der funktion geht das spiel kaputt ist doch bisschen übertrieben oder? Ändert ja nix am Spiel direkt.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. Juni 2009)

Thread: "einfach so wechseln" wird es eh nicht werden, weil es unter Garantie ein Bezahlservice wird, aber generell ist doch nichts dagegen auszusetzen.

Beispiel: ich hab vor einiger Zeit auf Vek'lor wegen ein paar Bekannten ein paar Hordenchars angefangen.

Die Leute sind aber inzwischen entweder nicht mehr im Land oder haben aufgehört, wobei Vek'lor eh zu den sterbenden Servern gehört.

Meine Chars und alles was ich da erarbeitet habe vergammelt nun seit Wochen oder gar Monaten, warum sollte man das nicht auf einen anderen Server transferieren ?

Sicherlich könnte man sagen "Dann geh auf einen anderen Server, aber bleib bei der Horde", doch ich spiele auf drei weiteren Servern von Anfang an nur Allianz, einfach weil es mir mehr Spaß macht und weil mir die Optik dort besser gefällt.

So wie mir geht's mit Sicherheit ZIG Leuten, denen es schwer fällt die Chars und das hart erarbeitete Zeug einfach zu löschen, aber wenn man wenigstens einen Char mit dem ganzen Kram transferieren könnte, dann würde das Löschen der anderen Chars nicht so weh tun und außerdem würde damit auch Platz für andere Leute werden, denn es gibt ja nicht nur tote, sondern auch übervolle Server, von denen Leute auch wieder wechseln könnten/würden.

Außerdem hat nicht jeder Spieler Zeit um immer wieder neue Chars hochzuspielen, hinzu kommt außerdem noch, das es Leute gibt die auf beiden Seiten spielen, aber trotzdem keine Lust haben auf einem neuen Server, oder auch den bisherigen, immer wieder die gleichen Quests runterreißen zu müssen.

Denkt also nicht immer nur bis zur Nasenspitze und das gilt speziell für die Buffed Leute, denn die Einleitung zur Umfrage strotzt schon ziemlich vor Polemik und Stimmungsmache.


----------



## Darksha (30. Juni 2009)

ich find das total scheiße.

kurz und knapp


----------



## Schamian (30. Juni 2009)

Also, ich find WOW wird immer schlechter gepatcht.

T9 für Marken, jetzt noch Fraktionswechsel und Lootverteilung mit weitergabe (weil erst nach 2 Stunden Seelengebunden).

Sollen Sie doch gleich jedem Spieler das IMBA-ROXXOR-Equip nach jedem Patch per Ingame-Post zuschicken.
Für mich ist das eindeutig ein Zeichen dass Blizzard alles versucht, um die Spieler bei WOW zu halten.
Warum sollten Sie das sonst tun? Jetzt bitte keine Antworten wie "casual-Spieler". Wie soll ich mich noch über ein T9-Teil freuen wenn ich einfach für paar Marken die Dayli-Hero farme?
Es sollte irgendwo den Unterschied zwischen Casual und Pro-Gamer gemacht werden, und zwar im Equip.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizz nur Angst dass die Gamer abwandern, denen ist doch der Spieler an Sich völlig egal, was zählt ist die Zahl auf Ihren Konten bzw. die der Abonomennten von WOW.

Für mich steht jedenfalls fest dass es im Moment meine letzte Gamecard war die ich auf meinen Acc geschaltet habe, ich spiel die 60 Tage noch ein bissl mit, dann wechsel ich zu Aion.

Tut mir Leid WOW, wir hatten in den letzten 3 Jahren eine Schöne Zeit, aber Du hast dich zu stark verändert, und zwar zu deinem schlechteren, Du möchtest es allen Recht machen, in möglichst kurzer Zeit, mit möglichst wenig Aufwand möglichst viel zu erreichen.
Leider verstehst Du nicht dass Du damit die Welt zerstörst! Wo ist Dein Reiz geblieben ? Wo Deine Herausforderung ? Wo Deine magische Anziehungskraft, mit den Glücksmomenten wenn mir mal ein epic-Loot zuteil wurde ? 

Ich weiß es, er wurde zerstört, Du machst es dir und uns zu leicht, an jeder Ecke steht ein Epic-Dealer, jede Ratte in ner Hero-Ini oder in nem Raid droppt epic, toll, ich bekomm epic hinterhergeschmissen, muss es entzaubern und verkaufen, ABER mit jeder epic-entzauberung werde ich auch von Dir entzaubert!

Es tut mir Leid WOW, aber Du schmeißt Dich jedem an den Hals, hast mich, den Spieler, der für seinen Loot Schweiß vergießen will, der seinen Loot hart erarbeiten will aus den Augen verloren.

Good Bye WOW und alles Gute für die Zukunft.


----------



## Chaosphoenix88 (30. Juni 2009)

Naja Fraktions wechsel ok, aber nur gegen bares und gutne grund, weil sonst sterben auf einigne servern bald die eine oder andere fraktion aus.
allerdings ist das für mich nur ein weiterer grund zum *abstieg in den Wahnsinn*.
ich hbae wegen 3.2, den bestehenden marken änderungen und der einfach heit des eqip farmens (macht t 10 doch gleich kostenlos wenns so weiter geht..) meine wow acc gekündigt, eine top 25er raid gilde aufgegeben und meinem wow dasein ein ende bereitet befor ich noch wirklich wahnsinig werd. für mich war seit wotlk releas abwarten angesagt und leider ist das gekomm was viele befürchtet haben: wow ist zu leicht
dementsprechned sag ich nur /signd und ciao wow community

ps: war ROCKT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Declarios (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich hätte nix dagegen. Denke das viele hier noch einen alten Char haben den sie gerne in der anderen Fraktion spielen würden. Mir geht es da genauso. Ich bin überzeugter Hordler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , habe damals auf Allianz Seite angefangen zu spielen, weil ich ein paar Freunde hatte die dort gespielt haben. Nun haben alle aufgehört und der Char gammelt vor sich hin.


----------



## Pitchpaw (30. Juni 2009)

@schamian dem habe ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. ich orakel mal, dass mit patch 4.1. das eigendliche equip rausgepatcht wird und das
nurnoch style is. alle bosse sind solo legbar und droppen verschiedene varianten eines hello-kitty-pets, bei dem die schleifenfarbe
abweicht. 
ne aber mal im ernst: wenn 3.3. genauso bescheiden wird wie 3.2. werde ich mich aus dem spiel verabschieden. AION is ne überlegung
wert, mal sehen wie weit das bis dahin gediegen ist
so long


----------



## Sears (30. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich nicht schlecht
Ich hatte zu BC nen 70er ally Pala hatte nach eineiger Zeit aber echt keinen Bock auf Ally und hab Horde angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin bis heute dabei geblieben. Den Pala hätte ich aber schon gern mitgenommen. Hab damals schon im Forum gefragt ob sowas nicht geht...


----------



## Spyflander (30. Juni 2009)

hm ich finds wirklich schwachsinnig... wobei blizz das spiel net kaput macht^^


----------



## Trollkopf (1. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich warum ich mir die Mühe gemacht habe nachdem ich keinen Bock mehr auf allianz hatte mir nen Hordechar hochzuspielen...


----------



## Juryx (1. Juli 2009)

Jaja, Aion ich komme Aion ich komme, die ersten wochen habt ihr spass dran, dann gibts wieder was zu meckern und es geht von vorne los, die entwickler machen Aion kaputt und es ist überhaupt alles mist was die machen.
So wie bei JEDEM spiel, müsst ihr jedes mal son spektakel drum machen, wir wissen langsam alle das blizz müll ist aber trotzdem spielens so viele, komischerweise die die meckern auch.

Ich glaub ich werde flamer nie verstehen


----------



## Gnomanikus (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die Patch-Notes für die kommenden Patches ausführlich und mehrmals gelesen. Egal ob man Gelegenheitsspieler oder jemand ist, der sehr oft spielen kann/tut, sollte jeder spaß am Spiel haben und sich an seinen Leistungen, Taten oder was auch immer erfreuen können. Leider wurde mir wiedermals klar, dass durch solche Veränderungen egal welcher Art auch immer das Spiel seinen Charm verliert. Ein wechsel der Fraktion sollte nicht durch einfaches klicken auf einen Balken und ich denke auch durch einen Griff in die Geldbörse geschehen. Ich spiele nun mehr schon sehr lange und habe immer stärker das Gefühl, dass die Leute kein Interesse am Rollenspiel haben, nur sehr wenige kennen sich in der WoW-Geschichte aus, manche leider sogar überhaupt nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht alles und manchmal lese ich auch gern mal was nach, aber einfach nichts zu wissen finde ich absolut schwach. Wenn es so weitergeht rennen bald nur noch Spieler vom Typ "GIFF-ME-THE-EPIXX" herum und wissen nicht mal, worauf und warum sie kloppen, aber das ist denen ja auch egal, Hauptsache Epixx und Kloppen, ach ja und eine darf man natürlich nicht vergessen: DPS FTW, Arthas wird mit 50.000 pro Sekunde von jedem DD gelegt, andere sind Noobs.

So, jetzt frag ihr euch bestimmt, warum ich ihr Sachen reinschreibe, die augenscheinlich nicht zum Thema gehören, ganz einfach, es hängt leider alles zusammen, ich erwarte ja auch nicht Rollenspiel in Perfektion, ich selbst spiele auch auf einem mormalen Server, da mich Rollenspielserver in WoW einfach nur enttäuscht haben, nur mit Level 1 in Goldshire ordentlich RP betreiben zu können und ansonsten auf einem Rolenspielserver auf Leute ohne RP-Verständnis zu treffen ist einfach deprimieren, da spiel ich lieber gleich auf einem normel Server und betreibe ab und zu RP.

Jetzt aber mal zum Thema, dem Fraktionswechsel:

1. hat so eine Funktion in einem Rollenspiel nichts zu suchen. 

2. überlegt man sich normalerweise vor dem klicken auf "Erstellen" welcher Fraktion, welcher Rasse und welcher Klasse mein zukünftiger Char angehört. Auch wenn es jetzt ein bisschen überteiben ist, aber stellt euch mal vor während einer Gerichtsverhandlung steht der Richter plötzlich auf und mein. "Heut will ich auch mal der Böse sein." Geht zum Staatsanwalt und erwürgt diesen. Dann erhebt sich der Angeklagt und verkündet: "Super, ich wollte schon immer mal Richter sein." Absurd? Richtig, vollkommen absolut und ist einfach nur Schwachsinn den sich nur ein betrunkener oder noch anderweitig zugedröhnter Entwickler einfallen lassen kann.
Der Fraktionswechsel ist in meinen Augen absolut schwachsinnig, genau wie  Namensänderungen und die Geschlechtsumwandlung. Manchmal sollte es auch in einem Spiel etwas realistisch zugehen. Oder haben wir im wirklichen Leben Geschäft wo man sich einen neune Namen und das andere Geschlecht verpassen lassen kann, nur weil einem des Gebaumel oben oder unten nicht mehr passt?

WoW wird zu einer Lachnummer und zum Gespött aller "Rollenspielvertreter". Gute Nacht du schnöde Welt.


----------



## Daydreamer (1. Juli 2009)

> Totaler Schwachsinn - wozu gibt's dann überhaupt noch Horde und Allianz? Blizzard macht das Spiel kaputt.



Ob man jetzt als Allianzler Hordler kloppt oder als Hordler Allianzler kloppt, ist doch Banane... der Konflikt ist und bleibt vorhanden.
Wer hier moralisch aufgewühlt ist, sollte mal wieder nach draussen gehen an die Sonne oder war bereits zu lange an der Sonne, kann auch gut sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erstaunlich ist auch, dass einige wirklich glauben, man könne das dann stündlich wechseln... wie naiv muss man sein...  :/ 
Das Argument mit den BGs ist auch galaktisch weit hergeholt, da man nun auch gegen Franzosen oder Engländer antreten kann. Spielt hier doch keine Rolle wieviele auf dem Server als Allianzler oder Hordler rumgammeln. Das einzige was theeeeoretisch davon beeinflusst wird, sind die Städteraids... aber da begegnet man doch jetzt schon einer Anzahl Gegner, welche der Anzahl Lebender auf einem Friedhof gleichkommt. 

Nach über 4 Jahren Laufzeit ist dieser Dienst gerechtfertigt.
Ich freu mich.


----------



## kalbO (1. Juli 2009)

Deshalb heißen sie auch FLAMER!

btt

Ich finde die Idee an und für sich richtig gut, solange man seine eigene Klasse nicht ändern kann!
sprich Jäger bleibt Jäger und Druide, ein Druide usw.


----------



## benpollich (1. Juli 2009)

PVP ??? Ähm ok nice to have aber ich zock auch lieber PVE! Und da ist es mir ziemlich egal ob ich da mit HORDE-ALLIANZ-TRANSEN zock! Solang der Skill und das Movement passen bin ich bereit mit jedem zu zocken! Deswegen werd ich weder schizophren noch zweifel ich an Blizzard! Wem die neue Option nicht gefällt soll sie nicht nutzen!
Und wenn ich dann doch mal PVP mach dann is es doch ganz einfach: Trag ich ne blaue Flagge hau ich die Roten! Trag ich ne rote Flagge hau ich die Blauen! So easy

btw. habt ihr nach der Arena schon einmal Gewissensbisse oder schlaflose Nächte gehabt weil ihr dann doch aus versehen als Hordler einen anderen Hordler die Lichter ausgeblasen habt?


----------



## Bierpimp! (1. Juli 2009)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Da mit dem kommenden Patch eh das ganze Spiel total zerstört wird.. bzw. Gelegenheitsspielerfreundlich gemacht wird kann das
> neue Extra eh nix an meiner Entscheidung ändern, dass nach dem Patch mein Abo gekündgit wird.
> 
> Aion ich komme ;D  WUHAAAA
> ...



wenns nicht noch so ewig lange dauern würde.....auch wenns nur 2 monate sind 2 lange monate :/ 

wann soll der patch denn kommen?


----------



## Pretext (1. Juli 2009)

Hmm also ich denke es ist relativ egal ob es kommt oder nicht. 

Denn die Spieler die für Geld ihre Chars verändern müssen zahlen nur an Blizzard und die können wieder versuchen mehr "Spieler zu halten" mit ihren Geld oder eben andere Spiele zu entwickeln welche ja fast jeder WoWler schon gespielt hat.

Auf PvE Servern wäre das vollkommen okay und auf PvP Servern ja nicht möglich wegen dem eine Fraktion gesetz.

Hinzu kommt das es vilt. wie bei den Server wechseln wo ja hin und wieder kostenlos von "vollen" auf "leere" gewechselt werden kann dies mit den Fraktionen auch möglich wäre. Dann würden sich zumindest auf total unausgeglichenen Servern dies leicht einpendeln.

Und das mit dem man sollte wissen wo man spielen will ist auch Blödsinn, da könnte man das gleiche Argument mit man sollte wissen welche Klasse/Rasse man wählt und nicht mehr chars haben. 

Ich bin dafür auch wenn ich mein geld nicht für solchen überflüssigen kram verschwende.

Denkt daran es ist ein Spiel und nur weil dort jemand die Fraktion wechselt ist noch nicht die story zerstört.

mfg Pretext


p.s. Bin auf dem PvP Server mal´ganis und würde mich freuen wenn die schlechten Hordler mal wieder zuwachs bekommen würden.


----------



## Maik5478 (1. Juli 2009)

also da ich auf beiden seiten ch habe wäre  es doch mal ein versuch wert.


----------



## Adri m (1. Juli 2009)

was ich mich frag is wenn an z.b. einen dudu hat wayne ob Horde oder Alli wenn ich jetzt mein char zur anderen fraktion schick kann ich ja nur tauren auswählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ma aber nu nen ud haben wollt 
und @ blizzard ich zock seit beginn von wow und langsam gehen mir die neuen Teilweise *achso sinvollen features*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aufe eier 

Und Wow ist ein rollenspiel zwar eine speziele form (MMORPG)Massevlie   Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game


----------



## derwiggle (1. Juli 2009)

Es scheint hier einige leute zu geben, die nicht wissen was ein rollenspiel ist. Denen soll gesagt sein, dass man in einem rollenspiel eine rolle entwickelt.
Man trifft ENTSCHEIDUNGEN und die erste spiel beeinflussende entscheidung die man in wow trifft ist halt die fraktion (horde oder allianz) festzulegen.
Man lernt seine rolle kennen wie man auch das RL kennenlernt, so erfährt man hauptsächlich durch quests bestimmte umstände die den Charakter betreffen, natürlich ist es ein spiel und warscheinlich ist es den meisten mitlerweile egal, aber wenn eine community eines MMORPG die grundlegenste entscheidung aus einem spiel enfernen lässt, dann ist das spiel kein MMORPG mehr sondern nur noch ein MMOG. ich für meinen teil spiele wow aber lieber wegen dem RP als wegen dem MMO, so würde wow als reines "rumrenn-mobs-kill-hirnlos-spiel" nicht mehr mein interesse wecken!


----------



## Freelancer (1. Juli 2009)

Xadran/Phazon schrieb:


> naja ich wär dafür diesen wechsel einmalig zu machen. sprich nur für einen charakter verfügbar.




es könnten auch mehr Chars sein aber wie du schon sagst einmalig danach evtl. nur mit jedem neuen Addon weil da ja wieder alle von vorne anfangen 

Erstmal abwarten, wie das funktionieren soll... 

Aber das man ständig wechseln kann so wie beim Server fände ich nicht gut und items nur seelengebunden  und max 1k gold das reicht für ein Neuanfang locker es soll ja nicht ausarten 

Warum ich ja dazu sage überlegt mal ihr seit mal auf irgend einer Veranstaltung die mit wow zutun hat und ihr lernt die liebe eures Lebens kennen und die süße spielt andere Seite da ist so eine Funktion doch gar nicht so schlecht  oder?^^ Nur Beispiel 

hin und her nein 
Mit guten Gründen Freunde Bekannte Freundin usw. ja


Aber ich würde wohl so oder so nie wechseln lieber krumme Beine mit Hufe (Robe ftw) als Hufe und Kuhkopf da bekomme ich immer so schnell Hunger auf Rinderbraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roflmage (1. Juli 2009)

fürn arsch die option...


----------



## Thewizard76 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal jeder der auf die andere Seite wechseln möchte hat 2 möglichkeiten.
Entweder er spielt sich da von unten einen hoch oder er geht hin und nimmt einen Todesritter.
Nun aber hin gehen und es ermöglichen die Fraktion zu wechseln finde ich blöde.
Beim Nachtelfen der durch irgendetwas verderbt wurde und dadurch zum Blutelfen wird ist ja noch halbwegs plausiebel.
Aber ein Gnom zu was soll der werden zu einem Tauren oder wie?
Also sollte Blizz es lassen wie es ist.


----------



## Turador (1. Juli 2009)

Und wann kann man Gear gegen Geld kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ist nur aus *dem* Spiel der Spiele geworden? Schade, WoW hat sehr lange Spass gemacht und sehr lange an sich gebunden. Aber mit diesem Schritt wird das Spiel die treuen "Hardcoregamer" verlieren.


----------



## höny1 (1. Juli 2009)

ich finds toll obwohls mich selber nicht betrifft.endlich können einige ihre hordechars zu uns in die ally-gilde holen die extra wegen freunden von null hochgelevelt haben um zusammen zocken zu können......was ja ewig zeit und nerven in anspruch nimmt


----------



## Bärsärk (1. Juli 2009)

Find ich scheiße.


----------



## Wishbringer (1. Juli 2009)

also ich persönlich finde es schon nice.....irgendwie...aber meine meinung ist auch was blizzard seit dem addon so kucken lässt ständig geht garnet mehr....(siehe paladin),(siehe rüstungssets) wir bekommen nach gerade mal 9 monaten das 9. tierset...wenn ich überleg wann t6 in bc kam...ei ei ei


----------



## Nekramcruun (1. Juli 2009)

ich finde die idee eigentlich ganz ok,aber ich denke,man sollte auf jedem server nur einmal wechseln dürfen.ich selbst habe schon beides gespielt,sowohl allianz als auch horde.auf dem server,wo ich allianz gespielt habe,fand ich das klima unter den spielern allerdings mehr als schlecht.zu dem zeitpunkt hätte ich das sicherlich sofort in anspruch genommen.


----------



## FirstGuardian (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde die Idee gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn ich sie auch selbst nie nutzen würde. Aber ich denke für den einen oder anderen mag sie vielleicht eine Option sein. Und warum soll Blizz diesen Service nicht denjenigen zur Verfügung stellen, die ihn nutzen möchten? Es entsteht ja niemandem dadurch ein Schaden, oder? 
Heutzutage wird doch im Servicebereich alles mögliche von A-Z angeboten und Blizz versucht den maximalen Komfort ihren Kunden zu bieten.
Bleibt nur abzuwarten wie die Umsetzung gelingt. Ist schließlich was anderes als nen Char mit seinen ganzen Daten "nur" auf einen anderen Server zu schieben. Bin mal gespannt ob die umgepolten wieder von neuem Ruf farmen dürfen und wie man aus einer Kuh einen Nachtelfen machen will. Dies bleibt doch als fader Beigeschmack über muss ich gestehen.
Aber ändern oder verhindern kann man es eh nicht, wenn sich Blizz mal was in den Kopf gesetzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmusehase (1. Juli 2009)

_Also ich finde die Idee richtig gut.Dann kann ich mein Draenei Priester in einer BLutelfe Priesterin umtauschen ^^
Es sollte dennoch einmalig nur sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (1. Juli 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil hab 2 Horde 80er auf Aman'thul und fühle mich dort sehr wohl, allerdings hab ich das Spiel auf Blackrock und Allianzseite angefangen zu spielen.... 

Mit dieses Option könnte ich meine heißgeliebten Anfangs chars wieder zu mir holen... und wen sollte es schon stören wenn anstatt meiner Hexe und meines Druiden auch noch ein Paladin und ein Hunter in der Gegend herumlaufen... das ändert werder die Spielmechanik noch das "Gleichgewicht" zwischen Allianz und Horde. 

Gelevelt hab ich sie alle.. und für die Stimmen, die meinen man hat sich ja mal für eine Fraktion entschieden... naja zum einen gibt es in jedem "Krieg" Überläufer.. und zum anderen wenn man beginnt kennt man die Geschichte von wow noch gar nicht wie soll man sich also bewusst für eine Seite entscheiden?

In diesem Sinn: Für die Horde.


----------



## ThomasO (1. Juli 2009)

Solch ein Fraktionswechsel könnte ganz interessant sein.
Gerade in meiner Gilde haben sich viele auf die Horde-Seite begeben und da ich selbst keine Zeit zum Twinken habe, wäre es eine Möglichkeit mit den Gildies endlich wieder was zusammen zu unternehmen. 
Zudem dürften auch die Quests der anderen Seite interessant sein.


----------



## Acazu (1. Juli 2009)

also mir gefäält die idee ganz gut hab zwar keinen char mit dem ichs machen würde, weil horde ftw^^

abe rmein freund könnte dann sein kleinen hässlichen gnom hexer umwandeln und dann meckert er ned mehr rum dass er sich nen tank hochgezockt hat^^

nebenbei ne frage kann man von einem server auf nen anderen transen? also hier wärs madmortem nach alextrazsa?

und dann noch umwandeln wird zwar bissl teuer aber würds auch für ihn bezahlen^^

und ich finde es macht dass spiel nicht kaputt nur interessanter. man stellt halt irwann mal fest dass einem die fraktion nciht mehr gefällt hat aber keinen bock nochmal einen auf 80 zu zocken, weil ja kein acc equip und so^^

also kann ichs voll verstehen

würd mich nicht wundern wenn wir bei uns damit endlich mehr hordespieler bekommen würden


grüße Acastus^^


----------



## Nasgrim (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde das klingt gut.
Ich bin ein Spieler der die Abwechslung liebt. Mir wird es mit der Zeit langweilig immer mit den selben Chars zu spielen.
Jedenfalls was das Aussehen angeht.
Deswegen ist es interresant für mich. Aber noch besser wäre es wenn man aus einem Nachtelf einen Zwerg machen könnte. Natürlich sollte der wechsel nur zwischen den spezifischen Klassen möglich sein.
D.h. aus einem Mensch Magier kann man nur einen Draenei oder Gnom Magier machen usw und keinen Nachtelf Magier.


----------



## Evalor (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn überhaupt hätte man dann eine neue Fraktion "Die Abtrünnigen" machen sollen zu der man nach einer langen qstreihe wechseln kann und somit seiner klasischen Fraktion den rücken wechselt. Aber das was Scneesturm jetz vorhat ist mal wieder nen Eingriff in das Grundlegende von WOW. Wenn das kommt werden massig Spieler zu anderen MMORPGs wechseln.


----------



## Dimetrodus (1. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach war das nur eine Frage der Zeit wann Blizzard diesen Dienst ins Spiel implementiert...

Ich verstehe zwar ganz gut, dass sich vor allem "altbackene" Spieler über diese Neuerung aufregen, jedoch sollten sie erstmal darüber nachdenken, welche Vorteile es mit sich bringt! Jahrelanges Horde- bzw. Allianzspielen kann irgendwann den Glanz an der Fraktion in den eigenen Augen kaputtmachen, daher finde ich diese Entwicklung nicht schlecht. Die Umfrage zeigt doch schon, dass schon nicht die ganze Serverbevölkerung die Seiten wechseln wird, warum also die Bedenken?

Ein Beispiel von mir:

Vor anderthalb Jahren hab ich noch auf einem pvp-server Horde gespielt, jedoch aus gildeninternen Gründen mit wow aufgehört. Der Haufen passte nichtmehr zusammen, was für mich bis dato einer der Hauptgründe war wow sein zu lassen, daher fror ich das game ein.

Wenige Monate später begann ich erneut zu spielen, diesmal jedoch fing ich auf Allianzseite an, da ein RL-Kumpel mich motivierte. Zwar hab ich auf Allianzsseite Chars die mir Spaß machen, mit denen ich raide und gutes Equip gesammelt habe, jedoch fehlt mir mein 70er Hordenkrieger schon arg. Soll ich also NOCH einen 80er hochziehen? Nach 3 High-level Chars fehlt mir ganz ehrlich langsam die Lust zu leveln und wenn ich angeboten bekomme diesen Hordenkrieger zu konvertieren und den Server wechseln darf, dann werde ich das mit Sicherheit tun ;-)


WoW wird einfach zunehmend gelegenheitsspielerfreundlicher gestaltet, das ist doch keine Schande. Man weiß doch, dass sich der Platz Nr. 1 unter den Onlinerollenspielen nicht ewig halten wird, warum also sollte man in den letzten Zeiten vor dem Aus des Games nicht mal den langjährigen Gamerwünschen gerecht werden?

Meine Meinung.


----------



## cazimir (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es super. Endlich hab ich die möglichkeit mit nem Freund zusammen zu raiden ohne noch nen Char komplett neu hoch zu ziehen.


----------



## Thí (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finds gut. Evtl. werd ich mal einen meiner Hordler zum Ally machen um einfach mal zu sehen wie man so lebt bei der Allianz, welche Leute da so spielen usw.
Wers nicht gut findet, solls einfach lassen und nicht immer alles schlecht reden (schreiben).


----------



## Inio (1. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Also meiner meinung ne recht gute Sache wenn Sie unter bestimmten Regeln läuft wie z.B.:
Kostenpflichtig, Zeitbeschränkt also nen transfer nur alle 2-4 Monate möglich ist!!
es gibt viele leute die gerne mal die andere Seite testen wollen aber ned dafür nen Char hochleveln wollen!!
Also unter Beschränkungen wäre ich dafür!!
Lg
Inio (Schamane der alten Schule) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (1. Juli 2009)

eigentlich ist diese Änderung der größte dreck den welcher Alli/Hordler wollte schon nicht mal auf der anderen seite spielen wenn auf seinem server die Verteilung extrem ungleich war und ich glaube das sich das dadurch eher verschlechtert


----------



## andikundt (1. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde die Idee von Blizzard gar nicht mal so schlecht - ich bin sogar begeistert davon, das man irgendwann seine Charaktere auch über Fraktionen und Rassen hin ändern kann.

Wie das mit einem Klassenwechsel ist, da weiss ich nicht so recht, denn ich hätte in dieser Hinsicht auch solch einen Wunsch, da ich versehendlich 2 Magier (Level 50) besitze.
Aber dennoch denke ich, sollte die Klasse nicht geändert werden können, denn ich finde es komisch, wenn jemand z.B. als Hexer bis Level 80 hochspielt, und dann sagt - och ich könnte doch Pala sein - und dann wechselt.
- ... ich denke dieses wäre noch Diskussionsbedürftig ... -

Doch zurück zu meiner Begeisterung zu diesem Vorschlag:
Ich finde das deswegen so gut, denn dann könnte ich meine bereits angefangenen Charktere, die mir mittlerweile in Ihrer Zusammenstellung nicht mehr gefallen, endlich so umbauen wie ich es gerne hätte.

Im Laufe der 2 1/2 Jahre Wow habe ich viele Charaktere angefangen und diese größtenteils bis Level 40 und höher gespielt. Ich habe Wow so gespielt, wie es sich ergeben hatte. Leider ist mir dabei passiert, das ich Charaktere zusammenstellte, bei denen ich am Überlegen (zweifeln) bin ob ich meine Chars nicht anders hätte aufbauen sollen. Also, meine Charaktere in Rasse und Aussehen, anders Zusammenstellen.
Wollte diese teilweise löschen, wo sich aber plötzlich ergab, das ich Freunde fand, die mich dazu ermunterten doch diesen Charakter weiterzuspielen (warum willst du wieder von Vorne anfangen? Spiel doch weiter, dein Magier ist einfach Klasse^^). Auch die Einführung des Lichkönigs hat ein klein wenig dazu beigetragen, das ich einige Chraktere doch lieber nun anders hätte.

z.B. meine Hexenmeisterin (L:53) würde als Todesritter einfach genial (wahnsinnig) aussehen.
- aber natürlich will ich meine Hexenmeisterin nicht einfach so löschen.
- so könnte ich die Hexenmeisterin (z.Zt. Mensch) ändern - und z.B. die eine oder einen daraus erstellen, wie es mir in der Zwischenzeit lieber gefallen würde (Blutelfe oder Gnomin), ohne das ich die dafür investierte Zeit einbüßen müsste. 

Kurz: Ich würde es riesig finden, wenn Blizzard diese Funktion einbauen würde - auch wenn es etwas Geld kostet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: An die, die jetzt sagen - dann spiele doch deinen Charakter neu:
Leute tut mir leid das geht nicht, denn bis ich einen Level 50, 60 und höher Charakter wieder hochgelevelt habe, das dauert eine ganze Weile, daher habe ich mich bisher immer damit abgefunden und weitergespielt, auch wenn mir der Charakter gar nicht mehr gefallen hat.


----------



## Abydos (1. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich finde es auch nicht schlecht. Hätte eine Hexer, Krieger und Paladin die gern zu der Dunklen Seite der Macht wechseln würden "Für die Horde..."

Man sollte aber nur einmaligen Fraktionswechsel zulassen... also nicht heute so und in 3 Monaten so


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (1. Juli 2009)

Ich stehe dem mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber und hier muss auch Servertendenziell dann vielleicht gedacht werden...

Was würde es bedeuten...

*...für einen RP-Server?*
_Denke für einen RP-Server ist die Sache Klar. Wer bereits gutes Rollenspiel auf seinem Server hatte und bei seiner Fraktions wird wohl kaum wechseln, da viele der RPler bereits auch Charaktere bei der Gegenfraktion haben. Bei mir Beispielsweise ist es so: Ich war Hordespieler, doch hat sich dies geändert. Seit Mitte BC gefällt mir die Allianz deutlich besser. Problem: Ich will meine Hordencharaktere nicht rumgammeln lassen und wollte mir vor kurzem auch eine Zwergenpriesterin hochspielen. Ich werde denke ich die Funktion nutzen um meine Stufe 70 Blutelf-Priesterin per Fraktionswechsel zu einer Zwergenpriesterin zu machen, oder aus RP-Technischen Gründen einen Menschen in eine Untote zu verwandeln - ergibt durchaus RP-Technischen Sinn teilweise._

_*...für PVE-Server?*_
_Ich denke gerade für die Leute die viel Raiden wird diese Funktion ein absoluter No-Go sein. Denn wenn man einen intakten Raid hat, würde man es sich dreimal überlegen bei 0 zu beginnen und sich auf der Seite der Gegenfraktion was neues zu suchen_

*... für PVP-Server?*
_Hier finde ich sollte Blizzard weiter bei den Regeln eines PVP-Servers hart durchgreifen. Nur 1 Fraktion spielen zu können auf einem PVP-Server, sonst könnte diese Funktion womöglich ausgenutzt werden um die Schwächere Seite noch Schwächerer zu machen._

*Deswegen sehe ich es eher im Grunde so, dass womöglich nur der PVP-Server den einzigen Nachteil bekommen würde von einem Fraktionswechsel.*


----------



## spaphira (1. Juli 2009)

ich finde doof mal ganz ehrlich.na kopieren sich leute die chars zu horde machen dort pvp und irgenfand merken sie haben keine lust mehr und kommen zurück.und haben alles was sie brauchen.ich finde es unfähr den gegen über die sich art ihre sache mit spass im übrigen verdienen .wo ist den da der reiz wenn man hin und her wechslen.wenn da muss das einmalig für einen char gemacht werden und denn darf man dann aber auch net mehr auf die alli seite lassen.


----------



## Svkkvbvs (1. Juli 2009)

ich find die idee blöd.


----------



## Bif (1. Juli 2009)

Auf der einen Seite finde ich es spielzerstörend, denn eine Fraktion ist eine Entscheidung zu der man stehen sollte. Wir befinden uns ja nicht in CS oder BF2 oder sonst einem Shooter in dem man einfach die Seiten wechselt. Durch das Wechseln verliert man die Zugehörigkeit und einen guten Teil seiner Idendität. <philosophie>Aber andauernde Zugehörigkeit und Entscheidungen mit weitreichenden Konsequenzen sind wohl in der schnelllebigen seelenlosen Welt nicht mehr gewünscht.</philosphie>

Auf er anderen Seite ist es doch angenehm wechseln zu können wenn man z.B. Freunde auf der anderen Seite hat und mit Ihnen spielen möchte ohne alles nochmal zu durchlaufen. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel und diejenigen die die Wahl haben wollen sollten sie haben können. <zynismus>Kunde ist immerhin noch König - auch wenn es viele 13jährige Bälger mit Eltern, die  10 Euro im Monat für den PC als Dauerbabysitter ausgeben, sind.</zynismus>

Ein Fraktionswechsel sollte einiges kosten (20€+), damit man es sich wenigstens mal überlegt  bevor man es tut - sonst wird es seelenlos. Die Rollenspieler, die sich mit einer Fraktion identifizieren, werden diese Option sowieso nicht in betracht ziehen. Oder?


----------



## H24Lucky (1. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme Schwachsinn Blizz macht das Spiel damit zwar nicht kaputt aber ich selber denke dass es sehr dumm von Blizz sein würde ! Man soll sich ja nicht umsonst vorher überlegen welche Fraktion man will !


----------



## ElfeLuna (1. Juli 2009)

Diese neue Option des Fraktionswechsels wäre wirklich interessant für Leute, die eben auf der anderen Seite ihre Freunde haben. Was mich an dieser Sache jedoch ziemlich stört... Warum muss das mit nem Rassenwechsel zu tun haben?  Diese Leute die gerne wechseln würden, sind ja auch sowas wie Überläufer, aber dann sollte man auch zu dem stehen was man erwählt hat. Eine Questreihe die einem das überlaufen ermöglichen würde fände ich zudem viel interessanter. Wobei eine solche Reihe so gestaltet werden müsste, das Spieler beinahe jeden Levels diese durchführen können. Damit wäre auch der Sinn des Rollenspiels erhalten, man müsste dann auch jeglichen Ruf komplett neu erfarmen. (Dadurch würden es sich einige doch mehrmals überlegen is ja recht viel Arbeit)

Da ich hier irgendwo doch immer alles aus den Augen eines Rollenspielers betrachte würde mich ein Rassenwechsel mehr ärgern als ein Klassenwechsel. Wieso sollte es nicht möglich sein, zwischen nah verwandten Klassen zu wechseln? Magier/Hexer oder Paladin/Priester zB. Aber aus nem Draenei n Gnom zu machen? *hust* Wie gesagt... Rollenspielersicht, aber jedem das seine.



Ich sehe zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt jedenfalls nicht, wie es dieses Spiel kaputt machen sollte. Wie dieses "Feature" letzten Endes dann aussieht ... Lassen wir uns überraschen und entscheiden dann, was wir davon halten sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (1. Juli 2009)

Bif schrieb:


> Ein Fraktionswechsel sollte einiges kosten (20€+), damit man es sich wenigstens mal überlegt  bevor man es tut - sonst wird es seelenlos. Die Rollenspieler, die sich mit einer Fraktion identifizieren, werden diese Option sowieso nicht in betracht ziehen. Oder?



Wie ich schon sagte... RP-Technisch ist nur Mensch, Blutelf -> Untot wirklich sinnvoll. Ansonsten dürfte es für RPler ein Nogo sein

@ElfeLuna Für RPler wäre ein NichtRassenwechsel durchaus interessant. Meine Raidleiterin meint auch Nachtelfen würden viel mehr zu der Horde passen, wegen Druidentum und Schamanistischen Völkern, aber das Problem muss man dabei bedenken dass es auch PVP-Server gibt und es gibt keine bessere Tarnung als Ohne Rassenwechsel zu wechseln.


----------



## Heydu (1. Juli 2009)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Da mit dem kommenden Patch eh das ganze Spiel total zerstört wird.. bzw. Gelegenheitsspielerfreundlich gemacht wird kann das
> neue Extra eh nix an meiner Entscheidung ändern, dass nach dem Patch mein Abo gekündgit wird.
> 
> Aion ich komme ;D  WUHAAAA
> ...



wtf ist aion?


----------



## ElfeLuna (1. Juli 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> ...aber das Problem muss man dabei bedenken dass es auch PVP-Server gibt und es gibt keine bessere Tarnung als Ohne Rassenwechsel zu wechseln.


Sehe ich eigentlich weniger ein Problem. Ich gehe mal von einem normalen Server wie dem meinen aus. Wenn da vor mir ein anderer mit PvP Status rumrennt, ist seine Schrift gelb. Ich weiß halt leider nicht, wie sich das auf PvP-Servern verhält. Klar ist es Tarnung aber andererseits möchte ich wetten dass derjenige dann Maintarget wird... Weil "Verräter" und so. Ich fände es trotzdem plausibler, aber so wie es angekündigt ist klingt es nach: "Jeder kann wechseln wie er lustig ist hauptsache er hat das Geld dafür."


----------



## Gruaba (1. Juli 2009)

ich bin prinzipiell auch gegen die möglichkeit, die fraktion ändern zu können. da kann man genauso gut pvp komplett einstellen (der hass auf die andere fraktion schwindet also wozu dann noch pvp?) und alle völker zusammen spielen lassen, was sowie ich finde schwachsinn ist, da pvp ein wichtiger bestand von wow ist.


das leveln geht eh dank tbc und wotlk von 1-70 schneller als ursprünglich. 
ohne einen guten grund sollte man meines erachtens nach nicht einfach wechseln können - wobei ich unter nen guten grund nur ein ungleichmäßiges verhältnis zwischen horde und allianz verstehe. wenn freunde auf der "anderen seite" spielen, kann man ja genauso gut nen neuen char anfangen. wenn das keinen spaß macht, kann man ja gemeinsam mit seinen freunden jeweils nen neuen char machen... dann macht lvln auch wieder mehr spaß. so eine funktion von blizzard ist find ich unfair gegenüber den spielern, die sich mühsam twinks hochgelevelt haben.


----------



## powerpaket (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich weiss nicht...
in letzter zeit sägt blizzard gewaltig an dem ast auf dem es sitzt  die langjährigen spieler werden jetzt immer mehr verprellt.  schnelleres leveln der neuen accounts(oder gar chars??) , schnelleres reiten lernen und nun sowas? 
sry es mag ja nach jammern klingen aber wir mussten alle klein anfangen und uns hochleveln dabei haben wir(ok ich zumindest) die quests genossen und die story gespannt verfolgt.  und das soll jetzt vorbei sein?? einen char hochleveln, dk erstellen und dann im ice tempo zum endgame am turnierplatz rauschen? keine story mehr verfolgen? nur schnell mal noch durch dieraids und inis hetzen und dann dann schaun wir mal, ob alli oder horde  im pvp besser abschneidet??
naja von mir aus sollen die das implementieren aber ich finde es echt den größten müll.  wie schon erwähnt im thread ist wow ein rollenspiel, in welchem man entscheidungen trifft und geschichten erlebt. wer unbedingt auf beiden seiten einen char haben will der kann doch twinken oder sehe ich das denn falsch? 
die möglichkeit dürfte aber eh etwas schwierig umzusetzen sein. immerhin erarbeitet man sich im laufe der zeit eine menge dinge die unterschiedlich sind(bestimmte handwerksrezepte, ruf, reittiere etc) und das soll dann umgewandelt werden? ist das nicht etwas unfair gegenüber den anderen spielern? wenn ich bei der horde alle möglichen fraktionen auf ehrfürchtigen ruf habe komme ich dann bei der allianz auch gleich so auf den status?? was wird mit meinen hart erkämpften reittieren über die ich mich gefreut habe wie blöd das ich die bekommen habe??

thema klassenwechsel: schaut euch an wieviele leute nichmal mit einer klasse klarkommen die sie bis level 70 oder 80 gekommen sind(siehe die threads wo die in raids versagen) und sollen nun schnell mal umswitchen können?  gute nacht wow sag ich da nur

meiner meinung nach beraubt sich blizzard mit seiner derzeitigen entwicklung seiner treuen kunden und den rollenspielern, welche es lieben für ihre fraktion zu kämpfen und zu leiden und die nun bald wohl einige neue mitspieler bekommen die sich mit nix identifizieren können was die fraktion ausmacht..


----------



## Bif (1. Juli 2009)

ElfeLuna schrieb:


> Diese neue Option des Fraktionswechsels wäre wirklich interessant für Leute, die eben auf der anderen Seite ihre Freunde haben. Was mich an dieser Sache jedoch ziemlich stört... Warum muss das mit nem Rassenwechsel zu tun haben?  Diese Leute die gerne wechseln würden, sind ja auch sowas wie Überläufer, aber dann sollte man auch zu dem stehen was man erwählt hat. Eine Questreihe die einem das überlaufen ermöglichen würde fände ich zudem viel interessanter. Wobei eine solche Reihe so gestaltet werden müsste, das Spieler beinahe jeden Levels diese durchführen können. Damit wäre auch der Sinn des Rollenspiels erhalten, man müsste dann auch jeglichen Ruf komplett neu erfarmen. (Dadurch würden es sich einige doch mehrmals überlegen is ja recht viel Arbeit)
> 
> Da ich hier irgendwo doch immer alles aus den Augen eines Rollenspielers betrachte würde mich ein Rassenwechsel mehr ärgern als ein Klassenwechsel. Wieso sollte es nicht möglich sein, zwischen nah verwandten Klassen zu wechseln? Magier/Hexer oder Paladin/Priester zB. Aber aus nem Draenei n Gnom zu machen? *hust* Wie gesagt... Rollenspielersicht, aber jedem das seine.
> 
> ...




Überlaufen und damit kein Rassenwechsel finde ich eine klasse Idee! Das würde es zumindest konsistent halten. Eine lange anstrengende Questreihe, bei der man jeglichen Ruf bei der eigenen Fraktion verliert und sich den der anderen Fraktion durch einen Verrat / Spionageakt erarbeitet. Jetzt hasse ich gerade den Realist in mir, der jetzt schreiben will, dass es diese Option wohl nie geben wird. Es wäre wohl recht aufwändig zu implementieren und man müsste sich als Spieler wieder für etwas entscheiden und nicht schnell und einfach wechseln. Würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn es so wäre. Auch wäre es sinnvoll wenn ein Überläufer sich erstmal schwer tun würde Ruf zu sammeln, da ihm mißtraut wird. Aber ich denke schon wieder zu realistisch und RP :-)


----------



## Eloairn (1. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich gar nicht schlecht, die Idee. Denn dieser Dienst wird dem blöden PvP den Zahn ziehen. Denn die Trittbrettfahrer, die eh nie verstehen werden, dass ein Erfolg/Item usw. nur dann etwas wert ist, wenn man etwas dafür GELEISTET hat, werden zu der jeweils stärkeren Fraktion wechseln. Sprich, die Ungleichgewichte auf den Schlachtfeldern werden noch größer.

Einmal Allianz, immer Allianz!


----------



## Zetzuku (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es bedenklich da es immer noch Server gibt auf denen eine Fraktion stark in der Mehrzahl an Spielern ist. Und wie soll das gehen, bzw funktionieren wenn BLizzard seinen jetzigen Patch nciht mal richtg auf die Kette kriegt. Es funktionieren die Archievments teilweise nicht richtig, dann das mit dem implemitierten Outfitter, Grafikbugs usw... Und jetzt wollen die Ruf, Tiere und die Fraktion tauschen lassen können ? Allies stehn auf meiner Abschußliste und ich auf der Liste "wo ich mal hin will" *ausflipp*


Thx
Zêtzuku


----------



## Gerak (1. Juli 2009)

Diese Funktion wir einigen jungen Spielern sicher weiter wechsel falls sie zuspät drauf gekommenen sind ach meine Freunde oder Arbeitskollegen spielen auf der anderen Seite ich will mit ihnen spielen.
Für alle alt eingesessenen WOW Spieler ist diese funktion nicht wircklich zu gebrauchen, momentan frag ich mir aber nur warum sie an solchen Funktionen basteln und nicht endlich an WOW weiter arbeiten. Es wird leider alles nur noch leichter gemacht und es fehlt einfach an Kontent in meiner Gilde wird nur noch 2 mal die Woche Ulduar gemacht dort kämpfen wir noch etwas was auch schon Abwechslung bringt ansonsten Twinkt jeder oder er ist Offline unterwegs bis zu den Raid Tagen. Ein Großteil meiner gilde sagt mittlerweile sie warten nur noch auf Alternativen z.b.: Star Trek, Stargate Worlds, Star Wars, Aion ....


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (1. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich bin eigentlich gegen diesen Fraktionswechsel (wobei dies nicht aufzuhalten sein wird). Diese Abneigung hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass ich jetzt denke es entstehen Nachteile beim Spiel oder ähnliches.
Ich finde es einfach vom Prinzip her nicht gut... wie soll ich das erklären... hmmm?

Ich spiele schon seit Ewigkeiten sehr gerne Computerrollenspiele. Bei diesen Spielen ist es eben nun mal so, dass man sich am Anfang für eine Rasse, Klasse, Aussehen etc. entscheidet und das gesamte Spiel über damit klar kommen muss. Ich persönlich empfinde es einfach so, dass gerade auch Fehlentscheidungen (und diese eben nicht nur im Fähigkeitsbereich, sondern auch bei grundlegenden Sachen wie Rasse, Klasse und Aussehen), solche Spiele ausmachen. Denn man spielt eine Rolle und wie im echten Leben macht man eben auch mal Fehler und muss damit klar kommen bzw. das Beste daraus machen.

Und genaus so sehe es bei WoW eben auch: Ich hab jetzt einen Level 80 Nachtelf Druiden mit einigermassen gutem Equip. Wenn mir "plötzlich" (auf Stufe 80... lächerlich) auffällt "oh, ich hätte doch lieber bei der Horde als Taure gespielt", dann muss man sich eben einen neuen Level 1 Char auf Horde Seite erstellen und diesen wieder hochspielen (was heute ja wirklich nicht mehr allzu lange dauert... ich erinnere gerne mal an alte Zeiten zurück) oder man akzeptiert seine Position in der Allianz und spielt den hochgezüchteten Char weiter.
Ich persönlich werde die Funktion mit Sicherheit nicht verwenden. Und wenn ich Horde spielen will (und verdammt nochmal, dass will ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann spiel ich mir einen neuen Char hoch. Denn für mich ist ja das SPIELEN des Spiels mein Ziel. Nicht einen Char auf 80 zu erhalten und dann stupide nur noch Equip farmen und in Foren jammern wie langweilig das Spiel eigentlich ist und Blizz eh nur Casual-Zeugs macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzige was mir einfach bei diesen ganzen "Anpassungen" Angst macht ist, dass Blizz vielleicht irgendwann auf die Idee kommt, dass alles möglich ist und selbst vor Klassen-Beschränkungen der Rassen nicht mehr halt macht und somit die Story komplett ins Lächerliche zieht. Sollte es soweit kommen, dann schwöre ich eines: An dem Tag an dem ich mir einen Nachtelf Magier oder einen Gnomen Druide erstellen kann, will ich mit dem gesamten WarCraft Universum nie wieder was zu tun haben. Dann kann sich Blizz auch WC4 und alles was noch kommen sollte ziemlich tief sonst wo hinstecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Aber gut, ich denke sooo blöd ist Blizz nun auch wieder nicht).


----------



## Veliane (1. Juli 2009)

Irgendwo verliert es sich langsam. Natürlich kann man bei WoW nicht mehr von einem RPG sprechen, es ist einfach nur noch losrennen und umzergen. Jeder Idiot, der etwas rumweint, kriegt seinen Willen und es fehlt nur noch, dass die Bosse freiwillig einen Kniefall machen und ihren Loot abtreten, wenn man nur hallo sagt.
Ich befürchte, dass Blizzard sich noch irgendwann mit dieser Politik total vergallopiert. Dieser Fraktionswechsel könnte sowas werden.
Auf unserem Server gibt es auf Hordeseite inzwischen genau eine Gilde die noch sehr erfolgreich ist. Der Abstand zu den anderen ist riesig. Was könnte passieren? Diese Gilde sagt hey, hier ist nix los wir moven. Sprich wir haben auf unseren Server plötzlich ein Verhältnis von 90 Allianz zu 10 Horde. Das wird aber lange nicht so gehen können, also wird sich Blizzard einen Server suchen, der genau umgekehrt ist und uns mergen. Ich denke dieser Fraktionswechsel soll für diesen Zweck überhaupt ins Leben gerufen werden. Servermerges unter dem Vorwand von unausballancierten Fraktionen. Momentan gibt es zwar vereinzelte Moves aber man ist seinem Char und den Twinks meistens treu und mitnehmen kann man eh nicht alles. Mit Hilfe des neutralen AHs und dem gleichen Server, wird einiges einfacher und die Schwelle niedriger.
Ich befürchte es erwarten uns demnächst knallvolle Server und Warteschleifen, sowie noch mehr lags, sollten diese Merges aufgrund von Balancierung dann stattfinden.

Es ist wirklich schade, bisher ist man Allianz oder Horde und identifiziert sich noch ein bisschen damit, demnächst haben wir lauter switcher und man weiss nicht mehr ob man eine Elfe trifft oder doch einen Orc, der nun wie eine Elfe aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo ist das mit meinem Oldschool 9 Jahre Spielverstand nicht in einklang zu bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (1. Juli 2009)

Als ich das erste mal die Schlagzeile gelesen hatte, dachte ich noch, wie genial das wäre. Und hatte eigentlich die Vorstellung von ein paar interessanten Questreihen, die einen schlussendlich auf die gegnerische Seite überlaufen lassen (z. B. Mensch läuft zur Horde über, Ork - Allianz)

dann las ich weiter und fands nur noch öde. Ich habe auch nicht wirklich was dagegen, wenn jemand wirklich auf Knopfdruch die Seite wechseln will, dann bitte.
Mir persönlich wärs zu einfach und spiele deshalb lieber chars von Anfang an neu, weshalb ich auch schon mehr als genug Chars auf beiden Seiten habe.


----------



## Crultt (1. Juli 2009)

Also eigentlich ist das nicht unbedingt eine schlechte Änderung.

Man muss mal abwarten wie sich dsa BG Gleichgewicht verhält. Entweder gehen viele gute Alli Spieler zur Horde oder viele schlechte da kann ich noch nicht so viel zusagen, ich hoffe mal eher die schlechten.
Dadurch würden die BGs ausgeglichener.

Außerdem wer Geld ausgeben will soll seinen Char halt ändern, ich kann mir auch in 1-2 wochen nen Hordechar hochspielen, und dafür bezahl ich ja auch Spielzeit.


----------



## woggly4 (1. Juli 2009)

Nunja, für Leute, die oft und gerne RP betreiben ist es sicherlich eine total schwachsinne Neuerung. Da ich zu diesen Spielern nicht gehöre, finde ich es eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Ich habe jetzt, RL-Freunde bedingt, Server und Fraktion gewechselt und neu angefangen. Nun gibt es endlich eine Möglichkeit, meine alten Charaktere weiterzuspielen - finde ich gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für all die anderen, die es dennoch doof finden: Nutzt es einfach nicht. Es macht doch wohl kein Unterschied, ob der Untote da vor dir schon immer Untot war oder doch ein Mensch... Er beherrscht (jedenfalls sollte er das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ja nachwievor seine Klasse, ist nur ein anderes Volk.


----------



## SarahBailey (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie ernst und ideologisch geprägt die Leute WoW sehen. Bei vielen klingt das, was sie sagen, genauso wie "Du bist Jude, du kannst niemals Deutscher werden" (ACHTUNG!! NICHT MEINE MEINUNG!!!! und ich möchte niemandem unterstellen, dass er das denkt!!). Was ist so schlimm daran mit einem Char, den man lange gespielt hat und den man sehr liebgewonnen hat, die Fraktion zu wechseln, weil man auf der anderen  Seite Freunde hat z.b.? 
Ich habe seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren Ally gespielt, jetzt aber wegen verschiedener Gründe auf Horde gewechselt. Mein heißgeliebter Shadowpriest liegt jetzt untätig rum, was mich irgendwie traurig macht. Wenn es Fraktionentrasnsfer gäbe, würde ich sofort mit dem wechseln, denn wieder einen Priester von 1 auf 80 leveln, dazu habe ich wirklich net den Nerv. 
Was genau macht Blizzard denn kaputt, wenn der Fraktionentransfer eingeführt werden sollte? Wird der Content noch leichter? Nein. Wird es kein PvP mehr geben? Nein. Geht das Feeling kaputt? Nein, denn diejenigen, die das scheiße finden, werden es nicht machen und den anderen wird man nicht ansehen, ob sie schon immer Untote waren oder doch vorher ne Nachtelfe. 
Genauso gut kann man sagen "Oh Blizzard hat den Geschlechtertransfer/Realtransfer eingefügt, WoW geht kaputt, ich hör auf!" 
Seht das Ganze doch net so bitter ernst. WoW ist nur ein Spiel...


----------



## Pahhw (1. Juli 2009)

Noch ne möglichkeit mehrfach stunk zumachen
ers  als ninja auftretten dann name und geschlecht ändern nochmal mistbauen zur horde wechseln ud von vorne server wechseln und von vorne 

Ich bin da total gegen.

Auserdem is das nur ne Möglichkeit seine ACC leichter zu Verkaufen
einfach alles ändern und server wechseln fertig schon gibts es kaum noch ne verbindung


----------



## 666Anubis666 (1. Juli 2009)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.
> 
> Worum geht's überhaupt?
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


Ich finde es ist ne dumme Sache, anschließend könnte man dann noch ein Orkisch Wörterbuch verkaufen, damit die beidem Fraktionen sich besser verstehen.


----------



## shady197 (1. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich mal super. Ich spiel ja schon länger als Hordler aber mein Ally langweilt sich bestimmt und wartet nur darauf nen Taure zu werden^^


----------



## Real_ET (1. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das wieder einmal ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Aber Blizzard hat nunmal leider allzu oft bewiesen, dass sie nicht zu ihren Entscheidungen stehen.

Früher musste man eben Entscheidungen treffen und dann damit zurechtkommen: Trennung von PvP- und PvE-Servern, Aussehen des Charakters, Fraktionszugehörigkeit, ... Heutzutage scheint dies offensichtlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Da führt der Spieler einfach mal so irgendwelche Aktionen aus, bereut es kurze Zeit später und andere dürfen sich dafür den A**** aufreißen, um das wieder gerade zu biegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ehrlich: Wem bringt denn so ein Fraktionswechsel wirklich etwas? (außer Blizzard, die dadurch ihre Einnahmen steigern können)
Wenn es darum geht, mit ein paar Freunden zusammenzuspielen, die auf der "falschen" Seite sind, könnte man doch genauso gut einen neuen Char erstellen und wäre mit deren Hilfe sicher auch recht schnell auf einem ähnlichen Stand, um Anschluss zu finden.

Letztendlich stellt man sich doch die Frage, was kommt denn noch alles?! Wie wäre es mit einem Klassenwechsel (z. B. Magier -> Krieger)? Oder kommt vielleicht doch endlich die Einheitsklasse mit der Einheitsrasse und der Einheitsskillung? Das würde dem Spieler doch gleich noch ein paar Entscheidungen abnehmen und man könnte sich eine Menge Arbeit sparen! Obwohl...gab's da nicht mal so etwas wie Spielspaß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (1. Juli 2009)

ganz ehrlich....bin am überlegen ob WoW noch das richtige spiel ist....natürlich leuchtet die idee mit dem switchen zu der fraktion wo sich rl-freunde befinden ein - aber für mich geht da einfach ein teil des spiels verloren. denn laut story ists nunmal so dass sich horde und allianz hassen - wenn dann aber überall allys mit hordenvergangenheit rumlaufen glaub ich nich dass dieser hass dann noch vorhanden ist. dann versteh ich auch die frage die in einem vorherigen post schonmal gestellt wurde, wozu es überhaupt noch horde und allianz gibt. ich mein blizz hat ja nun schon mehrere kleine fehler bei der story gemacht - blutelfen bei der horde, dann dieses futuristische in der scherbenwelt ( gnome im raumanzug, leuchtende schwerter [star-wars?], biokuppeln...) und auch solche größen wie illidan töten zu lassen etc. . und durch diesen neuen service geht meiner meinung nach nun auch noch ein teil der atmosphäre verloren. blizz scheint sich ja auch um die story eher weniger zu scheren, sondern vielmehr darum solche inis zu erschaffen, in die dann die spieler wasweißichwieoft reingehn und immer wieder die gleichen feinde töten, nur um sich ausrüstung mit höheren zahlen zu verdienen...sicherlich gibt es spieler die diese art des spiels anspricht, aber es gibt halt auch spieler wie mich, für die ein spiel genauso spannend und fesselnd sein muss wie wenn man ein gutes buch liest. und diese spannung kommt halt beim xten mal kel verhaun nich wirklich zur geltung.
also wie gesagt, dieser fraktionswechsel is (meiner meinung nach) nur ein weiterer kleiner fehler, aber die kleinen fehler häufen sich eben...

PS: wenn jemand ein online-rollenspiel kennt, dass mehr auf story setzt als wow, dann schreibt mit das spiel bitte per PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodace (1. Juli 2009)

Xadran/Phazon schrieb:


> naja ich wär dafür diesen wechsel einmalig zu machen. sprich nur für einen charakter verfügbar.
> 
> hab da so nen hexer auf alli seite, der verrottet da bald.
> 
> ...




bin deiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wow wird zu einfach!


----------



## Dunkelwolf (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich frage mich, wie die das Storymäßig erklären wollen. Mir ist ja kaum was zur Geschlächteränderung eingefallen, wie also den kompletten Rassenwechsel?
Als Rollenspieler (okay, jetzt isses raus) kann ich nur sagen, dass das totaler Mist ist. 
Wer einen Charakter auf der anderen Seite haben mag... soll sich doch bitte einfach einen Anfangen.

Nicht, dass ich damit jetzt mit WoW aufhören würde, nur ist mir dies doch ein kleiner Dorn im Auge. Man spielt ja ein Spiel eben nur aus Spaß und nicht aus Frust. Gibt noch andere schöne Dinge ingame, die dies kompensieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joergsen (1. Juli 2009)

einfach nur sinnlos.


----------



## -Darxx (1. Juli 2009)

Obs jetzt ein Rollenspiel ist ist vollkommen egal, es macht das Spiel nicht kaputt aber dann sollen sie doch vorher lieber einen Rassen wechsel einführen als nen Fraktionswechsel, würde mich mehr interessieren.


----------



## SilverB4ck (1. Juli 2009)

ich halt davon nichts.... wenn man sich für eine fraktion entschieden hat, dann soll man der auch treu bleiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorras (1. Juli 2009)

Also DIESER Schritt...

Das führt völlig fort vom gewohnten und lieb-gewonnenen WoW. Das Feeling, seit Einführung des ersten Expansion-Packs laut Merzahl der Spieler bereits zerstört, dürfte nun auch für die letzten Lore-Resistenten dahin sein.

Es erscheint als unfassbar, eine solch drastische Veränderung in der Spieldynamic vorzunehmen. Eine Fusion der beiden Parteien mit internen Auseinandersetzungen, die auf Schlachtfeldern ausgetragen würden, dass wäre gerade noch verständlich für die Spieler, wenn es denn die Lore bzw. der Fortschritt des Spielinhaltes verlangen/anbieten würde.

Wie soll es in Zukunft aussehen..? Tauren auf den Reittigern der Nachtelfen..? Orcs vs Orcs im AV..? 

Also entweder die Blizzard-Chefs lassen Praktikanten mit Drogen- und Realitätsproblemen an dem Projekt WoW arbeiten oder sie haben schlichtweg ihre Grundprinzipien über Bord geworfen. Natürlich ist es verständlich, wenn Enwickler etwas Neues probieren wollen, aber warum desshalb ein (noch) gutes Produkt zerstören..?

Ich drohe hiermit an, nurnoch Gnome auf Seiten der Horde zu erstellen (bzw. mit den Gnomen zur Horde zu wechseln).^^
Wenn das keinen Entwickler abschreckt, bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (1. Juli 2009)

-Darxx schrieb:


> Obs jetzt ein Rollenspiel ist ist vollkommen egal, es macht das Spiel nicht kaputt aber dann sollen sie doch vorher lieber einen Rassen wechsel einführen als nen Fraktionswechsel, würde mich mehr interessieren.


Aha... also soll es im Endeffekt doch auf Nachtelf Magier und Gnomen Druide rauslaufen oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde Blizz sollte wieder komplett zurück rudern: Die Klassen wieder mehr trennen (wer braucht dieses dumme "bring the player not the class"?), Palas der Horde und Schamanen der Allys streichen, kein Wechsel mehr von PvE auf PvP Server und am besten sogar die nachträgliche Namensänderungsfunktion komplett aus ihrem Service streichen! Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber in einem Rollenspiel sollte man mit Konsequenzen aus früheren Entscheidungen leben MÜSSEN. Alles andere verfehlt den Sinn und die Essenz eines solchen Spiels. Das wird immer mehr zu einem "pffft, ist ja egal wie ich mich entscheide, nachher kann ich es ja immernoch ändern"-Spiel...

Um da mal Homer Simpson zu zitieren: Laaaaaangweilig!


P.S. Irgendwann kommt er... ich habe es schon prophezeit... der "you win"-Button im Char-Erstellungsfenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0rSly (1. Juli 2009)

Sorry Leute aber ich finde solangsam kein unterschiedmehr zwischen hello kitty und wow.
In hello kitty geiernse alle ihrgendnem kochlöffel hinterher und haben sich alle lieb und wow wird nur der kochlöffel durch nen streitkolben ersetzt sonst nix...
ich weiß nicht wie es euch ergeht aber bei mir ist es so ich gehe inis dammit ich gute beute bekomme um gut im pvp zu sein aber wenn pvp sowieso nix mehr aufgeht weil alle bei der horde/ally sind ...

abbo kündigen auf aion warten und in der zwischenzeit battlefield heros zocken 


lg


----------



## Thufeist (1. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube, die Frage ist schon vollkommen falsch gestellt..
Ich glaube nicht das man als Ork dann auf Allianzseite spielen kann, sondern viel mehr zu einer Allianzeinheit wird, z.B. Mensch..
Ich glaube auch nicht das es extrem viele machen werden, aber für jemanden der jetzt 2 Jahre Allianz gespielt hat, seine Freundin die er gerade kennengelernt hat, die aber Horde spielt ist das meiner Meinung nach schon in Ordnung..

Es kommt einfach darauf an wie Blizzard das umsetzt..
Geht der Ruf verloren?!
Werden Hauptstädte Rife zu dem Ruf der gegnerischen Stadt etc..

Ich glaube wenn man es Konsequent umsetzt und man bedenkt wie wenige das von allen Spielern machen werden weil sie lieber mit ihren Freunden spielen wollen, aber keine Zeit oder Lust haben sich auf der anderen Seite einen Char hoch zu spielen.. finde ich es eigentlich ok..


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (1. Juli 2009)

also ich finde die idee auch nicht garade prickelt aber wer sagt das man die rasse von seinem char dann ändert?? also ich lese das nichz der gleichen


mfg apolo


----------



## Tyrnaar (1. Juli 2009)

Option 4 ist eine Aneinanderkettung von Phrasen...

Hatte es nicht so einfach, mich zu enscheiden. Mir fehlt ein wenig die Möglichkeit auszudrücken, dass es mir absolut wurscht ist.
Für mich kommt es nicht in Frage aber wenn andere es tun stört es mich auch nicht.

Mal ehrlich: möglich war es schon immer. Char löschen, neu erstellen auf Gegenfraktion.
Und ob jetzt irgendwer seinen Char ummodelt oder neubaut tangiert mich peripher.

Früher ging es um 60 Level und etwas Equipment, doch mit Achievements, Mountsammlungen und ein wenig mehr Fraktionen als Hydraxianer, Holzschlundfeste, Argentumdämmerung und so weiter,wird es immer unattraktiver, neu anzufangen.

Wie gesagt. Ich werde ja nicht gezwungen, das Ding zu nutzen und wenn andere es tun, ergeben sich für mich auch keine Vor- oder Nachteile. Gibt auch keinen Grund, Blizzard mal wieder zu verteufeln, denn die haben es sich sicher nicht aus einer Laune heraus ausgedacht. Der Wunsch nach diesem Feature ist fast so alt wie WoW selbst und was für ein Unternehmen wäre Blizzard, wenn es auf Kundenwünsche nicht einginge, weil einige wenige sich aus Grünen die ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehen kann belästigt fühlen.

Denken wir mal drüber nach... kann man es einem Hordler verübeln, der sich der Gankergesellschaft zu entziehen wünscht? Oder einem Alli, der in Zukunft gerne getrennte Wege von seinen male-n811-rogue/hunter/wOrrior-"Mitstreitern" gehen möchte?
Es mag für viele ein Schock sein, aber wenn andere unglücklich sind, macht es unsere Lage nicht besser.. also können wirihnen ruhig geben, wonach sie verlangen.

Zum Schluss ein letzter Rundumspott:
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Hälfte der Heuler hier Minderjährige sind, die am liebsten selbst wechseln würden, jedoch keinen Vorwand wissen, um sich Papas Kreditkarte auszuleihen und mit der Wahrheit "Ich will für 20€ meinen Tauren zum Gnom machen lassen!" auf Verständnislosigkeit stoßen.

Amen


----------



## Holsinger (1. Juli 2009)

So, für mich wars das wohl mit WoW. RP ist damit noch ein stückchen kaputter geworden, ich werd wohl auf HdRo umsteigen.

grüsse


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (1. Juli 2009)

@ xorras das seh ich genauso. das feeling is bei dem ersten addon quasi gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . aber ich mein ansich hat WoW ja ne gute story - wer WC3 gespielt und/oder die bücher gelesen hat wird das bestätigen können. un ja in wotlk war auch teils wieder gute story vorhanden - zb die aktion vorm wrathgate. aber ansonsten.... was hat blizz noch vor - arthas, sargeras un was weiß ich wen noch zum abschuss freigebn -.-

aber back2topic - mittlerweile werden ja horde und allianz gleichgestellt, unterschiede zwischen den fraktionen gibts nur noch wenige, un wenn dann auch noch jeder nach lust und laune hinundher wechseln kann.....omg. feeling is da dann wirklich keins mehr vorhanden. aber naja anscheinend hat blizz lieber ne armee von zombies vorm pc sitzen, die sich nur noch um bessre stats kümmern und nich mehr an andren dingen im spiel intressiert sind O.O


----------



## Morosus (1. Juli 2009)

Im Grunde bleibt doch alles beim Alten.

Ob ich nun einen Twink auf der Anderen Seite habe, oder meinen Main, weil er auf der anderen Seite meiner dortigen Gilde mehr bringen würde, oder ich Freunde habe die halt auf der Anderen Seite stehen, und somit wechsel, ist doch völlig egal.
Was den Transfer von Gold und Items zur anderen Fraktion angeht, so kann man sicher davon ausgehen, dass es da Beschränkungen geben wird.

Zum Argument der erleichterten Verschleierung bleibt zu sagen, die Ursprungsdaten eines jeden Chars bleiben bei Blizz dauerhaft gespeichert, es ist somit ein Leichtes eventuelle "Sünder" bei Verstößen, die nach Blizz auch solche sind, ausfindig zu machen und zu ahnden.

Ich für meinen Teil finde, dass es immer noch jedem überlasen sein sollte, was, wie und wo man spielt und sein Geld ausgibt.

Nur dass diese Option existiert bedeutet ja immer noch nicht, dass man sie auch nutzen muß.

Hinzu kommt noch der Umstand, das so eventuell das Missverhältnis von Allianz zu Horde auf einigen Realms beseitigt werden könnte.

Mein Main ist nun bald 4 Jahre alt und bleibt so wie er ist, aber ich habe nichts gegen Spieler welche die diversen Service-Angebote nutzen.


----------



## Thufeist (1. Juli 2009)

n0rSly schrieb:


> Sorry Leute aber ich finde solangsam kein unterschiedmehr zwischen hello kitty und wow.
> In hello kitty geiernse alle ihrgendnem kochlöffel hinterher und haben sich alle lieb und wow wird nur der kochlöffel durch nen streitkolben ersetzt sonst nix...
> ich weiß nicht wie es euch ergeht aber bei mir ist es so ich gehe inis dammit ich gute beute bekomme um gut im pvp zu sein aber wenn pvp sowieso nix mehr aufgeht weil alle bei der horde/ally sind ...
> 
> ...



Also als ich das gelesen habe, habe ich angefangen zu lachen..
Bleib mal auf dem Teppisch..

1. Auf einem PvP Server kann man entweder Hordenchars oder Allianzchars haben, nicht beides, das soll auch Beibehalten werden..
2. Auf einem PvE Server konnte man schon immer bei beiden Fraktionen Chars hoch spielen.. auf dem gleichen Server..
3. WoW ist Hellokitty?! Das bezweifel ich stark.. schau dich mal im offiziellen Forum um.. wo haben sich da alle lieb?!
4. Im PvP geht nichts mehr?! Wieso?! Weil jemand aus seinem Ork einen Mensch gemacht hat?!

Ich verstehe dich irgendwie nicht..


----------



## Mandalore (1. Juli 2009)

Naja ich finde es ehrlich geasgt ganz gut. Ich spiel nach übe 3 Jahren Allianz seit 3,5 Monaten Horde mit meinem Alten Pvp-Char. Da ich auf dem gleichen Server aber noch 4 80er habe, allerdings bei der Alllianz würde ich mich echt drüber freuen, meine alten Mains zu Horde-Chars zu machen. 

Davon abgesehen machts die Membersuche für Raidgilden einfach, weil man jetzt auch die jeweils andere Fraktion aufnehmen kann. Lore-Technisch ists vll. nicht ganz ideal und auch vom Pvp-Standpunkt her... 
Ok, Pvp in Wow ist einfach nur schlecht. Und wenn man sich für die Lore interessiert kann man das trotzdem.


----------



## Xorras (1. Juli 2009)

(Beware, Ironic-Blabla Ahead!)

Ich vermute, dass es früher oder später zu einer Fusion der beiden Fraktionen kommen wird.

Warum?

Nicht wegen der Lore. Die Entwickler sind einfach zu faul, immer jede Questreihe doppelt (also für jede Fraktion ein Mal) im Spiel zu implementieren und lediglich jedesmal den text zu ändern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (1. Juli 2009)

öm an einen tag hau ich einem ally eine drauf und am nächsten wirft er mich deswegen ausm raid ? 

was soll da eigenthlich rauskommen wenn sich ein nachtelf zur weiblich blutelfe umoperieren lässt ? sieht das dann aus wie mischung aus  michael jackson und lorielle london ? am besten stellt man den chirugen direkt neben den friseur
ne sorry aber irgendwo reichts auch mit dem gewechsel

das mit dem männlich/weiblich wechsel fand ich schon ziemlichen schwachsinn aber fraktionswechsel geht mal gar nicht m vor allem nicht auf pvp realms ! 

hätte blizzard die lowie instanzen damals net so hart vereinfacht würde das neu lvln bei der anderen fraktion sogar spaß machen , irgendwie spielt man WoW nicht mehr des spaßes wegen sondern weil man da so viele leute kennt und um neues gear zu bekommen 
spaß macht das spiel schon lange nicht mehr 

was geht als nächstes für ein scheiß ? 

ich hab kb mehr ich spiel lieber was anderes also warscheinlich auch meiner seits aion ich komme


----------



## n0rSly (1. Juli 2009)

@thufeisen

ich meine damit das wow einfach mal nein sagen muss ich könnte wetten das wenn aion rauskommt ihrgend wer im foum schreibt bitte bitte im flug käömpfen und bald wird in wow deinem tauren aufeinmal flügelchen wachsen und du  schwebst wie ein engel in die lüfte..

warum läst blizzard das nicht einfach das mit dem frisör hm eigl will ich ja böse monster in dunklen verliesen töten aber vorher ist der gang zum frisör natürlich wichtig .. da kann ich auch second life spielen


----------



## Kildran (1. Juli 2009)

@ nOrsly 

ich wette die flügel kommen mit dem addon ins spiel und sind schon seit anfang der aion beta in arbeit

irgendwo sollte ein spiel etwas besonderes haben und WoW hat das definitiv nicht mehr


----------



## Azsráh (1. Juli 2009)

die sehnsucht zum 25.09 wird immer größer und da es für mich kein andres vergleichbares mmorpg immo gibt bleibt nur zu sagen :
WoW abbo bis 24.09---------->Aion inc.------------>R.I.P WoW(----yAion shit------>rolle der aufersteheung)^^

86 days remaining


----------



## Natálya (1. Juli 2009)

Was ich interessant finde: Blizzard macht das ja um Community Wünsche zu erfüllen... aber dennoch finden die meisten, dass es totaler Schwachsinn ist. Versteh ich nicht so ganz, seit wann geht Blizzard auf Wünsche von Minderheiten ein?^^

Ich bin gespannt wie das umgesetzt wird, werde diesen Dienst allerdings nicht in Anspruch nehmen, meine Fraktionsverteilung ist gut so wie sie ist. Allerdings wäre ich stark für eine Rassenänderung, das würde ich (wenn's ned allzu teuer ist) in Anspruch nehmen!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (1. Juli 2009)

Natálya schrieb:


> [...] Allerdings wäre ich stark für eine Rassenänderung, das würde ich (wenn's ned allzu teuer ist) in Anspruch nehmen!


Und wie stellst Du Dir das vor? Deine Nachtelf Druidin in einen Gnom umwandeln? Und was passiert dann mit der Druiden-Klasse?
Deine Blutelf Jägerin in eine Untote? Und was passiert dann mit der Jäger-Klasse?
Und den Orc Schamanen bestimmt in einen Blutelfen umwandeln, dann ist der Bullshit komplett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolchock (1. Juli 2009)

Ahoi!

Sowas von sinnentleert. Die Bedeutung des Streites beider Fraktionen ist seit Beginn von Warcraft (ach, lang ists her) Motor des Spiels - der eigentlich Witz an der Sache. Ich lasse mir auch noch gefallen, dass eine Zusammenführung der verfeindeten Parteien in der Hintergrund-Story möglich und der Weiterführung des Spiels dienen mag. Geschmacksache. Meiner Vorstellung entspricht es nicht!

Schlimmer finde ich, dass getroffene Entscheidungen, wenn sie auch noch so schwer fallen, keine Bedeutung mehr haben. Insofern schon stimmig fürs Gesammtbild der Welt ...

Ich persönlich tue mich schon schwer, dass meine Tochter auf Seite der Allianz steht, aber deshalb haben wir auch unterschiedliche Server gewählt. An meinen ersten Chars im Spiel (Allies) habe ich seit Jahr und Tag kein Interesse mehr. Sprich, ich würde keine Hordies draus machen wollen. Warum auch?!

Ansonsten ist mir das fast egal - ob da irgendein User die Fraktion wechselt. Gegner bleibt Gegner. Mit dem nötigen Respekt. Jedoch möchte ich keine Umfaller auf meiner Seite haben! ^^

Kraft und Ehre!

Tolchock

BTW: sind nur Pixel. Ich spiele aber WOW und nicht irgendwas ...


----------



## simsolin (1. Juli 2009)

HI , ich finds voll cool  mit den fraktionen tausch da ich sehr viele kollegen habe die Horde spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoff. klappts würd mich sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greg09 (1. Juli 2009)

sowas unnötiges...


----------



## Boéndil234 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finds an sich ganz gut. allerdings sollte es nicht als neue kostenpflichtige option kommen              cool wäre eine ingame quest reihe in der man über eine neutrale fraktion zB goblins  auf die andere seite wechseln kann.  Eine goblin ingi  verwandlungsmaschine wär doch was  mit der kann man sich dann in jede rasse verwandeln die für die eigene klasse geeignet ist.  also nicht nur Allianz-horde sondern auch  nachtelf-zwerg oder so ähnlich


----------



## Natálya (1. Juli 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Und wie stellst Du Dir das vor? Deine Nachtelf Druidin in einen Gnom umwandeln? Und was passiert dann mit der Druiden-Klasse?
> Deine Blutelf Jägerin in eine Untote? Und was passiert dann mit der Jäger-Klasse?
> Und den Orc Schamanen bestimmt in einen Blutelfen umwandeln, dann ist der Bullshit komplett.
> 
> ...


Oh man, nachdenken hilft: wenn ich zB mit der Blutelfen-Jägerin die Rasse ändern möchte habe ich die Auswahl zwischen Taure, Orc oder Troll. Bei der Orc-Schamanin hätte ich die Wahl zwischen Troll und Taure. Ich habe von einer RASSENänderung und nicht von einer KLASSENänderung gesprochen... *demonstrativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Druiden, Horde-Palas und Allianz-Schamis haben in der Hinsicht halt Pecht gehabt.


----------



## CritCritOneHit (1. Juli 2009)

Bif schrieb:


> Überlaufen und damit kein Rassenwechsel finde ich eine klasse Idee! Das würde es zumindest konsistent halten. Eine lange anstrengende Questreihe, bei der man jeglichen Ruf bei der eigenen Fraktion verliert und sich den der anderen Fraktion durch einen Verrat / Spionageakt erarbeitet. Jetzt hasse ich gerade den Realist in mir, der jetzt schreiben will, dass es diese Option wohl nie geben wird. Es wäre wohl recht aufwändig zu implementieren und man müsste sich als Spieler wieder für etwas entscheiden und nicht schnell und einfach wechseln. Würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn es so wäre. Auch wäre es sinnvoll wenn ein Überläufer sich erstmal schwer tun würde Ruf zu sammeln, da ihm mißtraut wird. Aber ich denke schon wieder zu realistisch und RP :-)



So etwas könnte ich mir schon eher vorstellen. Aber man müsste die Quest so machen das die net jeder in ein paar Stunden kann machen. Weil ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass dann irgendeinmal auf einem Server dann ein rechtes Chaos entsteht. Ich würde den Quest auch so machen dass man ihn so immer in einer Woche vom Jahr machen kann.


----------



## feronius (1. Juli 2009)

totaler schwachsinn, man muss halt mit seiner entscheidung im spiel leben


----------



## Lifestealer (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es wird hier ein haufen Müll rein gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil erstens niemand gezwungen wird zu wechseln.
Blizzard hat geschrieben das man nicht oft wechseln kann aber anscheinend niemand der "mimimimi will kein neues Feature flamer" nicht gelesen hat.
Anscheinend hat auch niemand gelesen das man von der schwachen Seite von dem Server *NICHT* auf die starke wechseln kann.

Zumal auch überhaupt gar nichts vom RP zerstört wird,
weil man ja schon auf eine andere Seite wechseln KONNTE! Ja das ging schon! Oh  wunder! Oh wunder! man musste nur auf einen Button namens "Charakter erstellen" klicken :O

Hab bis jetzt außer Egoismus noch keinen Grund gefunden dieses Feature nicht zu begrüßen.


----------



## Duranil (1. Juli 2009)

Lifestealer schrieb:


> Ich finde es wird hier ein haufen Müll rein gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke! Endlich wurde das mal gesagt!

Ich finde die Idee gut, denn wenn man genug von einer Seite hat und mal die andere spielen will, ohne von vorne an zu fangen, hat nur die Wahl einen DK zu spielen. Aber mehr DK's brauch WoW wirklich nicht!

Und mal nebenbei, Rassismus ist in jedem Bereich eine verabscheuungswürdige Sache. Stolz auf seine Fraktion zu sein ist eine feine Sache aber die anderen schlecht zu machen oder gar zu behaupten das die "anders" sind und nur diese Fraktion spielen können, sollte vermieden werden. Und die, die gerne mehr "Hass" zuwischen den Fraktionen hätten .... mein Gott, was geht nur in euren Köpfen vor, wenn ihr euch mehr Hass im Leben wünscht ...


----------



## Mykx (1. Juli 2009)

Und wiedereinmal hat Blizz einen weg gefunden noch mehr Geld zu verdienen, aber was solls abwarten was passiert...
Ich meine hey es gibt schlimmeres -> z.b. der Priest nerv der vor der Tür steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKnievel (1. Juli 2009)

Also wenn diese Änderung dazu führt, dass all die Heuler sich wirklich verpissen und nicht nur dummschwätzen, dann kann sie das Spiel nur zum besseren Ändern.

/pro


Und selbst wenn nicht: Was stört es euch? Kann euch doch am Arsch vorbei gehen, wenn ein Ally zur Horde will oder umgekehrt - dann könnt ihr euch mal schön bestätigt fühlen und ihm ein "Ey lol, Alter, ich sags doch! Ally/Horde ist viel geiler als Horde/Ally! lol" oder so pressen. Viel Spass schonmal dabei. Es wird wohl sowieso nur gehen solange da kein Ungleichgewicht bei rumkommt.
Ich bin mir zumindest ziemlich sicher, dass man auf unserem Server einen Wechsel von Horde zu Allianz, wo das Verhältnis sowieso schpn bei 1:5 liegt, nicht gestatten wird.

Da ich keinen Grund für mich sehe auf einen solchen Service zurückzugreifen, ist es mir eigentlich völlig wurst ob das kommt oder nicht. Wenn Leute dadurch wieder mehr Spass am Spiel finden, weil sie die Fraktion wechseln können - ist doch schön!


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Juli 2009)

RP? Oo Was das den?


----------



## SarahBailey (1. Juli 2009)

Duranil schrieb:


> Danke! Endlich wurde das mal gesagt!
> 
> Ich finde die Idee gut, denn wenn man genug von einer Seite hat und mal die andere spielen will, ohne von vorne an zu fangen, hat nur die Wahl einen DK zu spielen. Aber mehr DK's brauch WoW wirklich nicht!
> 
> Und mal nebenbei, Rassismus ist in jedem Bereich eine verabscheuungswürdige Sache. Stolz auf seine Fraktion zu sein ist eine feine Sache aber die anderen schlecht zu machen oder gar zu behaupten das die "anders" sind und nur diese Fraktion spielen können, sollte vermieden werden. Und die, die gerne mehr "Hass" zuwischen den Fraktionen hätten .... mein Gott, was geht nur in euren Köpfen vor, wenn ihr euch mehr Hass im Leben wünscht ...




Danke, du sprichst mir aus der Seele.. Das ist das, worüber ich jeden tag nur verwundert den Kopf schütteltn kann... Dieser Hass ist echt grausam.


----------



## Arthashand (1. Juli 2009)

naja mal sehn ich glaub macht das spiel schlechter aber sehn konnte man es noch nicht also überraschen lassen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thy Panzerchrist (1. Juli 2009)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Also wenn diese Änderung dazu führt, dass all die Heuler sich wirklich verpissen und nicht nur dummschwätzen, dann kann sie das Spiel nur zum besseren Ändern.
> 
> /pro
> 
> ...




Word
geiler typ
geile aussage
er hat's erkannt

ausserdem gammel ich nur kollegen zu liebe bei der allianz ab obwohl ich eindeutig den horden fetisch habe
inzwischen kotzt es sogar meine kollegen an behinderte zwerge und drölfen zu zocken weswegen wir uns so etwas schon seit über nem jahr wünschen
ich empfinde das als super feature und die umfrage bestätigt doch , dass die mehrheit dazu keinen bock hat und , da sie denkich repräsentativ ist, es dadurch nicht zu irgendeinem defizit kommen wird

ps: für kraftausdrücke entschuldige ich mich
kann nichts dafür


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (1. Juli 2009)

Natálya schrieb:


> Oh man, nachdenken hilft: wenn ich zB mit der Blutelfen-Jägerin die Rasse ändern möchte habe ich die Auswahl zwischen Taure, Orc oder Troll. Bei der Orc-Schamanin hätte ich die Wahl zwischen Troll und Taure. Ich habe von einer RASSENänderung und nicht von einer KLASSENänderung gesprochen... *demonstrativ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


HA! Genau auf die Antwort hab ich gewartet... nein, ich hab sie provoziert. Denn glaub mir, ich bin nicht blöd und habe natürlich schon im Vorfeld über diese Möglichkeit nachgedacht. Natürlich wäre das die "geschickteste" Lösung für eine Rassenänderung. Aber es wirft ein neues Problem auf, welches Du ja selbst schon genannt hast: _"Druiden, Horde-Palas und Allianz-Schamis haben in der Hinsicht halt Pecht gehabt."_

Was glaubst Du eigentlich, wer als erster wieder bei Blizz und im gesamten Internet rumheult, dass er benachteiligt wird? RICHTIG! Die Druiden, Horde-Palas und Alliant-Schamanen! Und das kann doch in einem "ich bekomm alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben, wenn ich nur lange genug rumheul"-Spiel wie WoW ja wohl nicht sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn wieso darf ein Krieger unter allen Rassen aussuchen, ein Druide aber nicht? Aufgrund der Story? Pfft... die interessiert Blizz doch schon lange nicht mehr.
Ergo lässt man die Rassenänderung weg oder eröffnet es für alle Klassen.




Duranil schrieb:


> [...]Und mal nebenbei, Rassismus ist in jedem Bereich eine verabscheuungswürdige Sache. Stolz auf seine Fraktion zu sein ist eine feine Sache aber die anderen schlecht zu machen oder gar zu behaupten das die "anders" sind und nur diese Fraktion spielen können, sollte vermieden werden. Und die, die gerne mehr "Hass" zuwischen den Fraktionen hätten .... mein Gott, was geht nur in euren Köpfen vor, wenn ihr euch mehr Hass im Leben wünscht ...


Also die andere Fraktion schlecht machen ist wirklich nicht in Ordnung... zumindest so, wie es oft hier getan wird. Jedoch spielt der Rassismus in WoW eigentlich eine wichtige Rolle... nun, wie soll ich das erklären, ohne dass ich gleich wieder in der Luft zerissen werde?...
Ich spiele ein Rollenspiel. Das tolle an einem Rollenspiel ist, dass man sich ein eine Rolle hineinversetzt. Diese Rolle spiegelt aber nicht mein eigenes Ego wieder, sondern die der Rolle. Und wenn ich nun mal einen Menschen Char in WoW spiele, hege ich einen gewissen Grad Rassismus gegen beispielsweise Orcs. Ich sehe diese als blutrünstige Monster, die einfach in meine Welt eingefallen sind. Oder der Konflikt zwischen Trollen und Nachtelfen (nun ja, ie Blutelfen ja eigentlich auch, aber da hat Blizz ja mal wieder ne tolle Storywendung eingebaut, die ja mal "überhaupt" nicht unsinnig ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gut, lassen wir das mal). Der hier aufkommende Rassismus (der sich übrigens nur aufs Spiel beschränken sollte), ist teil des Spielerlebnisses. Wenn ich als Mensch einen Orc treffe, sollte die erste Reaktion eigentlich der Kampf sein.
Ich will diesen "Hass" zwischen den beiden Fraktionen, denn das ist eigentlich eines der wichtigen Grundgerüste der WarCraft Geschichte. Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich den Spieler hinter dem Char hasse, sondern lediglich meine Spielfigur die andere Spielfigur. Wenn es natürlich Leute gibt, die das Spiel und Foren nicht trennen können, kann ich auch nichts dagegen machen. Aber ich beziehe mich ja deshalb auch nur aufs Spiel. Und aus diesem Grund empfinde ich es mehr als unlogisch, einen Fraktionswechsel als Service anzubieten. Aber gut, es wird sich nicht ändern lassen.


----------



## betunie (1. Juli 2009)

wie hieß das spiel? Wünsch dir was?
das is mal totaler mist den die da wieder verbocken.
ich erkenn das spiel nicht wieder,nichts is mehr wie es war schade drum.


----------



## Footye (1. Juli 2009)

Meine fixe Antwort dazu:

Wen störts.. wieder ein Grund mehr nicht unbedingt einen neuen Char zu erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (1. Juli 2009)

> Und mal nebenbei, Rassismus ist in jedem Bereich eine verabscheuungswürdige Sache. Stolz auf seine Fraktion zu sein ist eine feine Sache aber die anderen schlecht zu machen oder gar zu behaupten das die "anders" sind und nur diese Fraktion spielen können, sollte vermieden werden. Und die, die gerne mehr "Hass" zuwischen den Fraktionen hätten .... mein Gott, was geht nur in euren Köpfen vor, wenn ihr euch mehr Hass im Leben wünscht ...



@ Duranil Der Hass zwischen den zwei Fraktionen ist vorhanden, zumindest laut story. oder was meinst du wieso horde und allianz sich sonst bekriegen?


----------



## Honsen (1. Juli 2009)

Also im Prinzip finde ich die Option gut.
Die Leute die switchen möchten haben nun die Möglichkeit dazu.
Den Rest kann es eigentlich egal sein.

Interessant ist nur folgendes für mich:
PvP Server, alle Chars oder keiner?! 
Oder wie sollte das aussehen, da man ja nicht Horde & Allianz spielen kann.

Lg


----------



## Benegeserit (1. Juli 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> was soll da eigenthlich rauskommen wenn sich ein nachtelf zur weiblich blutelfe umoperieren lässt ? sieht das dann aus wie mischung aus  michael jackson und lorielle london ? am besten stellt man den chirugen direkt neben den friseur



*gerade sehr grinsend vorm PC sitzt*

Hast gut gesagt, ich finde die idee auch total panne.
Meiner meinung nach sollte man sich für eine fraktion entscheiden, und wenn man nicht auf einem pvp server spielt, 
kann man ja eh auf einem server beide fraktionen spielen, also wo ist das problem...
und wenn man irgendwann merkt, dass man doch gerne seine klasse bei der anderen fraktion spielen würde, dann fängt man halt von vorne an Oo

mir is so warm *röchl*


----------



## -jjam- (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn es das wirklich geben sollte is das zi mlich schwachsinig,weil man dann im  pvp nix mehr zu tuen hatt mann kan dan einfach auf die "dominirende" seite wechseln und hatt nix mehr zu tuen 

P.s. wenn man mich fragt is dat dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mooki (1. Juli 2009)

Blizzard macht genau das wovon vielen nachfolgende Spieleentwickler hoffentlich die Augen geöffnet werden.
Denn  Blizzard nimmt seinem Zugpferd immer mehr individualität. Schade aber wahr. Blizzard gibt allem nach wenn man nur lange genug meckert und ist sogar bereit dafür sein Grundgerüst zu verändern.

Über die tatsache das man bald die Fraktion wechseln kann will ich nicht beklagen, gibt sicherlich Spieler die sich sowas sehnlich gewünscht haben. Ich bin auch der Meinung das es nicht zu dem krassen ungleichgewicht kommt wie viele denken. Na klar jetzt strahlen alle Plappermäuler und meinen sie werden das sofort machen, aber die meisten reißen erstmal groß die schnauze auf und bleiben am Ende doch.

Ärgern tut mich wirklich nur Blizzard, die tuen nämlich so als müssten sie um jeden Account kämpfen der aktiv ist und geben somit vielen  Wünschen einfach nach. Und Erfolg haben sie damit, sieht man ja an den steigenden Accounts. Wie aber bereits oben erwähnt wird dem Spiel in der Zukunft die Selbstständigkeit fehlen.
Ich kann nur hoffen das die kommenden MMO´s nicht den selben Fehler begehen.


----------



## Fusie (1. Juli 2009)

Abzocke, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wo bleibt eigentlich die einmalige Möglichkeit seinen Namen kostenfrei zu ändern - ach richtig, kann man ja nicht machen, lieber zieht man dafür ordentlich Geld ab...

Serverwechsel in welche Richtung auch immer, Hauptsache die Euros purzeln in Blizzards Geldspeicher - einmalig um z.B. von einem toten Server weg zu kommen? Technisch nicht möglich... hust hust hust... wer meinte ich hätte Dollarzeichen in den Augen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rundumerneuerung zum Festpreis, na wer greift da nicht gerne zu, einfach alles mögliche ändern für eine "geringe" Gebühr...

Tja ja, nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis in den Hauptstädte die Goldverkäufer von Blizzard stehen, deren Werbung kann man dann natürlich gegen eine geringe monatliche Zusatzgebühr ausblenden, andernfalls erreicht einen diese auch wenn man schon ausgeloggt ist...

Nichts gegen einen vernünftigen Verdienst, das sollte jedes Unternehmen auch anstreben, aber dann sollte man den Kunden auch entsprechend etwas dafür bieten und nicht nach weiteren Abzockmöglichkeiten suchen.

Wem das zuviel zu lesen war, hier die Kurzform - *was'n Rotz!*


----------



## Arthour (1. Juli 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Blöd, kann da schlecht drauf antworten. Eigentlich ist es totaler Schwachsinn. Aber Blizzard macht das Spiel trotzdem nicht kaputt. Daher nehm ich mal "Abwarten und Teetrinken"



wie meinstn des jetz?? denk mal an den pvp... erst spielst zb nen ally - dann sagst, hab kb mehr auf ally - dann wechselst zur horde und machst da weita pvp?!? auf meinem main realm is die horde ca doppelt so gut im pvp wie ally... jetz denk mal nach - wenn des reinkommt is es am ende viell 10 allys und 1000 hordler

mein fazit: blizz - des is so ziemlich der größte crap den ihr je gemacht habt


----------



## Mat_Strife (1. Juli 2009)

Salfarion schrieb:


> Wenn man ein "Rollenspiel" spielt, sollte man sich schon bewusst sein, welcher Fraktion man sich anschließt ansonsten sollte man vielleicht darüber nachdenken, ein anderes Spiel zu spielen.


Stimme dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Lefrondon (1. Juli 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus meinem Gildenforum:



> Ich finds doof, allerdings ist es mir letzendlich egal, da es 2,3 leute nutzen werden, die ich eh nicht kenne. Und wenn die ihr Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen wollen, bitte =D



Damit fehlt mir leider die Antwortmöglichkeit "doof, aber egal"


----------



## Nortrom141 (1. Juli 2009)

"Totaler Schwachsinn - wozu gibt's dann überhaupt noch Horde und Allianz? Blizzard macht das Spiel kaputt."

besser kann man es nicht formulieren..einfach nur schwachsinn, sollen sie halt gleich garkeine fraktionen einbauen ^^

/vote for Housing


lg


----------



## Atacor (1. Juli 2009)

hm...

ob Sinn oder Unsinn darüber lässt sich ned diskutieren 

ich mach mir auch keine sorgen um ein kaputtmachen des Spiels, 
weil mit ca 11 Mio. mitspielern haben die da ned so das Problem

aber ich denke wenn sich Jemand für eine Seite entschieden hat dan steht er dazu
sollte dennoch Jemand die Seiten wechseln wollen finde ich dass es nichts schadet bei der anderen Fraktion neu anzufangen mit 0
da lernt man die Fraktion dann von Anfang an kennen 

und einzelne Chars die hochgelevelt wurden und nun vor sich hin schimmeln... 
naja ich weis ned aber entweder spielt man einen Char gerne oder eben nicht 

ich brauch diese möglichkeit des Frontenspringens nicht
zudem würde diese Option das PvP auf eine fiese art und weise zerstören oder zumindest beeinträchtigen


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (2. Juli 2009)

aber is doch spitze für ninjalooter. erst auf allyseite ninjalooten wo sie nur können - un sobald sie dort als ninjalooter bekannt sind und sie niemand mehr mit zu raids nimmt einfach die fraktion wechseln, da können sie sich auf hordenseite nochmal richtig austoben -.-


----------



## quilosa (2. Juli 2009)

MaxPayne22 schrieb:


> ...
> Auf PvP Servern wäre dies bestimmt eine weise Lösung, auf den ganzen anderen Servern wäre es nur eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen weil auf einmal jeder auf die andere Seite will.



dann ist doch alles wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss doch jeder selbst wissen ob er den dienst in anspruch nehmen will; wer schon länger spielt hat doch sowieso bei beiden fraktionen chars.


----------



## Selfhero (2. Juli 2009)

Ach Blizzard will doch nur Kohle haben .... denn sind die 12,99€ im Monat wohl nicht genug -.- ....

Allerdings find ich die Idee gut wenns Kostenfrei währe ... und die anderen Sachen auch ....

Man kann es ja mit einer Zeitspeere ändern das man z.B. nur 1 mal im Monat denn Server Transen kann oder denn Namen ändern....

Naja erstma Abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sivca (2. Juli 2009)

Total Schade , Blizzard sprengt meiner Meinung nach total den Rahmen aller Grundsätze die mal waren , würde es viel schöner finden wenn wow wieder mal nen frischen aber besseren Wind bekommen würde.


----------



## Teradas (2. Juli 2009)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> ich würde eher forschlagen mal die Rasse zu wecheln ;D ich will ein Untoter werden


Und ich eine Nachtelfe...
Da wäre ich auch für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (2. Juli 2009)

kiLlzOnE92 schrieb:


> aber is doch spitze für ninjalooter. erst auf allyseite ninjalooten wo sie nur können - un sobald sie dort als ninjalooter bekannt sind und sie niemand mehr mit zu raids nimmt einfach die fraktion wechseln, da können sie sich auf hordenseite nochmal richtig austoben -.-


Und dann Server wechseln,und wieder das gleiche machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rediamort (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich Finde es super mitlerweile hab ich auf der arbeit soviele WOW spieler gefunden (nicht wundern aber bei 20.000 mitarbeitern weiß man das nicht immer von jedem sofort^^) und 95% davon sind alle Hordies da war die tatsache das sie auf nem anderen server sind nebensache de sproblems zusammen zu zocken ;-)^^ und nach 4 x 80er soviele angespielte chars war die Motivation irgend wo nochmal bei 0 anzufangen eher genau so niedrig wie das 1. lvl ^^ So Char transen Fraktions transen alles super ;-)^^


----------



## Rediamort (2. Juli 2009)

Arthour schrieb:


> wie meinstn des jetz?? denk mal an den pvp... erst spielst zb nen ally - dann sagst, hab kb mehr auf ally - dann wechselst zur horde und machst da weita pvp?!? auf meinem main realm is die horde ca doppelt so gut im pvp wie ally... jetz denk mal nach - wenn des reinkommt is es am ende viell 10 allys und 1000 hordler
> 
> mein fazit: blizz - des is so ziemlich der größte crap den ihr je gemacht habt



Was soll ich dazu sagen meinste nicht das die Gimps weswegen die Allianz versagt zur Horde wechseln deswegen lernen wie man PVP spielt? ;-)^^ 
der Grund wieso Horde in PVP Besser ist als Allianz kann sich jetzt jeder selbst zusammen reimen aber ich denke nicht das es so schlimm wird wie du dir denkst ;-)^^


----------



## Moortier (3. Juli 2009)

Mir fehlt eine Option es ist mir egal ^^


----------



## Netus (3. Juli 2009)

Ich nehm die Antwort "Brauch ich nicht, will ich nicht, nutz ich nicht und spiel trotzdem weiter"-Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narsodos (3. Juli 2009)

Also  ich hab nix dagegen, wenn die Funktion implementiert wird. Natürlich tsößt es einem beim ersten Blick ein bischchen sauer auf, aber wenn man sich die Idee ein zweitesmal durch den Kopf gehen lässt könnte man meinen, dass doch jeder selbst entscheiden kann ob er "WECHSELN" will oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab dieses Vorhaben von Blizzard eh schon lange kommen sehen. Seit es den Spielern erlaubt wurde den Charakternamen zu ändern, wurden immer mehr "Bezahl-Veränderungen"  von Blizzard eingeführt. Bei jeder dieser Änderungen haben viele geflucht und gejammert und das beste heben sich die Entwickler natürlcih bis zum Schluss auf.

Also mich stört es nicht das ich vielleicht mal einen Soieler treffe, der sagt er er kämme von der anderen Fraktion. Und wenn wir ehrlich sind unterscheiden sich die Fraktionen doch nur durch das Aussehen, den Rassenfähigkeiten und den Städten.

MfG Narsodos


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2009)

finde es ansich ganz gut
viele haben mal neu angefangen auf der anderen seite z.b. 
so kann man alte lieb gewonnene chars rüber holen die sonst einfach vergessen wurden

horde und allianz hassen sich zwar jedoch ist für beide der sieg gegen arthas wichtiger. 

loretechnisch isses schwachsinn aber wow ist nunmal nicht warcraft ..


----------



## asterixelf (6. Juli 2009)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.
> 
> Worum geht's überhaupt?
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...


----------



## asterixelf (6. Juli 2009)

ich finde das es nid schlecht wäre wenn alli und horde bei einigen innis gemischt rein könnten und nur dort mit einander komunizieren! so würde man noch schneller nen 25er raid zusammen bringen!!!!
der andere rest mit fraktionswechsel ist irgendwie VERRAT!!!!!


----------



## reappy (6. Juli 2009)

Nanta schrieb:


> Absoluter schwachs... der Ultimative Todesstoß für alle Pvp-Server



Und warum bitte?

1. Hat so gut wie jeder mehr als einen char auf dem server, wenn du also die fraktion wechseln willst muss du erst alle anderen chars weg transen, oder löschen da man auf pvp server nunmal nur chars einer fraktion erstellen kann.
2. was macht es den? Wenn ich zb. einen char habe (ally) und diesen dann auf horde wechseln lasse. Wie hat sich dann für dich persönlich die Welt verändert? Ich kann s dir sagen: Im etwa gleich als wenn in china ein Sack reis umfällt!

Im enteffekt wird sich genau gar nichts ändern. Ihr werdet nicht erkennen das diese chars mal der anderen fraktion angehört haben. Und ob nun jemand seinen char umwandelt oder neu hochzokkt is auch egal, mit dem ganzen schnell lvln brauchts immo eh nicht länger als 1 monat bis lvl80. Dannach die craft epics und jeden Tag die Hc´s abklappern und nach 2-3 Schlachtzug ID´s steht man in Ulduar. Somit ergibt sich ne gesamt spielzeit von ca. 2 Monaten bis zum aktuellen content. (Vorraussetzung man spiel etwas was gebraucht wird wie heal oder tank, bei dd´s brauchts halt noch 1 monat länger weil keine instant invite in hc gruppen gibt).

Ich schaff zZ mit meinem Tank dudu bei 3 Stunden spielen 6 hc inis da ich ninja invites bekomm für alle möglichen hc inis sobalt ich mich ins sng begebe.


----------



## Shykari (6. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht was so schlimm daran sein sollte?

das konzept der story bleibt ja gleich allys vs hordler & in der arena klopfen sich auch gleiche fraktionen!

Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht, wollte schon immer mal nen draenei probieren... es würde nicht mal auffallen wenn ich jetzt fraktionwechsle!

Also wo zerstört bitte WoW das Spiel?.. & diese heulmails kommen schon seit 60er zeiten mit WoW zerstört das Spiel.. omg BC (wir wollen wieder 60er zeiten)...... blablabla!

außerdem passt sich blizzard nur an den casuals an!


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich finds gut! So kann ich meine alten Alli Chars mal wieder zocken...bei der Horde versteht sich ^^


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (8. Juli 2009)

Ich find das richtig gut,denn n Kumpel will auf Horde kommen und aber keinen neuen Char hochlvln und das wäre dann praktisch zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann,ist das sich so viele aufregen,ich meine EUCH ZWINGT KEINER!!!

Jedenfalls könnte das evtl. Stress in Gilden geben oder so aber das soll dann deren Sache sein und hat euch eig. nix anzugehen bzw. lebt einfach damit.

Wenn jemand wechseln will,dann soll er/sie wechseln und gut ist,dass ist jedermanns eigene Entscheidung und Blizzard macht das Spiel auch nicht kaputt,im Gegenteil,

Blizzard macht das Spiel richtig geil (bis auf die patchnnotes von Retripalas in patch 3.2 -.- aber andere Sache^^).

Denn,Blizzard macht das ja nur weil das so viele wollten und immer drum gebeten haben.

Sonst würden die das nie tun.

Also denkt nochmal nach was ihr schreibt und wie ihr das bewertet und schließt euch nicht der mehrheit an sondern akzeptiert das oder haltet das Maul,ganz ehrlich,denn solche Leute,die neuen Funktionen und Möglichkeiten keine Chancen geben , sind echt nur Mainstream Opfers und haben keine eigene Meinung bzw. sind egoistisch und eingebildet.

Also Blizzard tut euer bestes mit diese Funktion und ich las mich überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syphon_90 (11. Juli 2009)

*Ich werd den Dienst vllt. auch in anspruch nehmen wenn er nicht so teuer wird, ich frage mich nur wann dieser denn kommen soll?*

*Bisher wurde er ja nur angekündigt, weiß wer da was genaueres? mit 3.2 vllt schon?*

*Syphon *


----------



## Apêx112 (12. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es garnicht so schlecht. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren angefangen mit einem Allianz magier. Meine Freunde haben aber die Horde gewählt und ich habe dann den Todesritter vorerst genutzt um mit ihnen zu spielen. Meinen Magier hätte ich aber gerne auch auf der Hordenseite. Auf dem Realm Shattrath rennen sowieso zuviele Allianzler rumm. Werde mir das ganze dann mal überlegen wenn nähere Infos zur verfügung stehen. Auf die andere Art finde ich es blöd denn es wird einige geben die zur Allianz oder Horde wechseln weil sie eben mal in den BG dominieren. Ich hoffe es gibt ein Transferlimit. Ich denke Blizzard wird sich diesbezüglich auch noch etwas einfallen lassen. Die Spieler sind meistens skeptisch aber im endeffekt wird´s!

MfG


----------



## Lanii (26. Juli 2009)

also ich würde total gerne eine Blutelfe auf Alliseite spielen ^^ das ist schon immer mein Traum seit BC


----------



## Bjizzel (23. August 2009)

Ich fand die Idee zuerst auch ziemlich scheisse. Nun, da die Horde Goblins bekommt und Ally wieder nur so grottiges Schrottvolk, werd ich wohl meinen Schami zum Gobbo-Schami umbauen, sollte dies möglich sein! Freu ich mich schon drauf. Endlich eine Rassen-Klassenkombi die mir total zusagt. Wollte schon immer n Gobbo daddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buschwalker (3. September 2009)

Ich finds klasse in dem sinne da nen Kumpel von mir bei der anderen Fraktion spielt, so ergibt sich für mich das ich jetz auch zu seiner fraktion wechseln kann und mit ihm zusammen zocken kann. Wie schon einer der Vorposter schrieb alles wird so sein wie immer, man merkt nicht ob derjenige vorher ally oder hordler war.
Von daher schöne Idee von Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlauBaschBube (4. September 2009)

Ich finds eig. auch eher nicht schlecht, da ich mein acc reaktiviert habe aber kein Lust mein char zu rerollen weil ich jetzt mit paar Rl-Kollegen zocken möchte...
Das einzige Problem was ich denke das viele Allys zur Horde gehn werden ...
Also für mich ist die Idee cool und ich hab bald keine langeweile beim Wow zocken mehr und zock mit meinen Kollegen Ally. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (6. September 2009)

Finde es eigentlich nicht mal schlecht - endlich mal wieder mit ein paar alten Freunden zusammen spielen! Also der Punkt reizt mich schon, muss ich zugeben.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch nicht gerade günstig mehrere Chars, wie in meinem Fall, zu transen. Wenn ich das mal auf 3 Chars hochrechne: 65-80€ (je nach endgültigen Kosten)
Der Preis ist einfach unangebracht, im Vergleich zur Gegenleistung.


----------



## DiemoX (18. September 2009)

Wieso soll das das System von WoW kaputtmachen? Wenn jemand durch bestimmte Aspekte keine Lust mehr auf Horde oder Allianz hat, warum soll er dann nochmal ganz von vorne leveln? 
Nur weil jetzt angeblich alles transen soll bricht doch keine Welt zusammen. 
Möchte gerne denjenigen sehen, der einen 80er Priester auf Hordeseite hat und alleine auf dem Realm rumdümpelt und dessen Freunde auf einem Server in der Allianz spielen. 

Hallo? 

Nochmal neu leveln? 
Dankt lieber Blizzard das ihr nicht boch mehr Zeit in das Game investieren müsst, sondern freut euch lieber auf die gewonnene Zeit und macht was Sinnvolles, das Geld, was man ausgegeben macht schließlich mehr sinn wie eine Woche lang non stop wieder einen Character auf Level 80 zu grinden/leveln.


----------



## Cyfedias (18. September 2009)

an sich ganz nettes feature aber der preis geht mal garnicht...ich spiel wow seit release und hab nur für die 4 jahre playtime schon ~620&#8364; gezahlt. ja krass viel geld für ein spiel. da seh ich nicht ein für irgendwas extra zu zahlen^^vorallem kommt nochmal 20&#8364; drauf wenn man wie ich auchnoch den server wechseln müsste...pro char dann 45 &#8364; LOL....

EDIT meint grad das bei der umfrage auch keine auswahlmöglichkeit auf mich zutraf und deshalb hab ich nicht gevotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (18. September 2009)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Da mit dem kommenden Patch eh das ganze Spiel total zerstört wird.. bzw. Gelegenheitsspielerfreundlich gemacht wird kann das
> neue Extra eh nix an meiner Entscheidung ändern, dass nach dem Patch mein Abo gekündgit wird.
> 
> Aion ich komme ;D  WUHAAAA
> ...




Danke, dass du uns das mitgeteilt hast, aber interressieren tuts keinen. Viel Spaß.


Zum Thema:

Ich finde den Fraktionswechsel zwar unnötig, aber, dass er das Spiel kaputt macht, halte ich für übertrieben.
Als ob dadurch das Fraktionsgleichgewicht gestört werden würde... Bin froh, wenn ein paar Volldeppen weniger auf meiner Seite sind, damit ich denen mal in den Allerwertesten treten kann.

Ich weiß jedenfalls selber nicht mal, ob ich diesen Service nutzen werde. Im Moment besteht kein Bedarf, aber sobald ich auf Hordenseite beispielsweise wieder Lust habe einen Druiden zu zocken, dann investiere ich garantiert net wieder meine Zeit dafür einen komplett neuen zu erstellen, sondern wechsle einfach mit meinem Allianzdruiden.

Von dem Gesichtspunkt aus ist der Fraktionswechsel sinnvoll, aber dennoch nicht zwingend notwendig.

Und weil ich mich bei den Antworten nicht entscheiden konnte habe ich einfach passend zu meinen derzeiten Überlegungen "Was ist(*) WoW?" ausgewählt.

schau mer amol wies weider geht, gell?


*_/wird_


Edit:



reappy schrieb:


> .....
> 1. Hat so gut wie jeder mehr als einen char auf dem server, wenn du also die fraktion wechseln willst muss du erst alle anderen chars weg transen, oder löschen da man auf pvp server nunmal nur chars einer fraktion erstellen kann.
> ....



Man kann jetzt auch auf PvP-Servern Klassen beider Fraktionen erstellen.


----------



## Duides (18. September 2009)

große klasse find ich dass wollte ja eigentlich nie horde zocken nur wegen kumpels aba da die eh alle nimmer zocken kannsch ja nun getrost wechseln


----------



## Supermany2 (18. September 2009)

ich habe jetzt net alle posts durchgelesen aber ich verstehe net wie die das spiel damit kaputt machen sollen?
Weil wenn jetzt jemand einen Char auf Lv 80 hat und den nun statt Horde zur Allianz wechseln möchte was macht das für einen unterschied? Wenn jetzt derjenige den Char von anfang an auf Alli Seite gespielt hätte würde euch das auf einmal nicht stören?

nur scheiße finde ich das man so viel blechen muss 
würde auch gerne meinen alten Char auf meinen neuen Server rüberholen aber teuer ist das halt schon


----------



## Ali-babar (18. September 2009)

JUHUUUU!!!!!

Kann endlich meinen Allis neues Leben einhauchen!

Bevor die Platten meines Palas rosten und das Leder des Schurken Moos ansetzt.


----------



## Chelrid (18. September 2009)

Totaler Schwachsinn - wozu gibt's dann überhaupt noch Horde und Allianz? Blizzard macht das Spiel kaputt.

Warum: Blizzard macht dadurch das Spiel zwar nicht kaputt, wie ich finde. Denn der Dienst ist ja ein Zusatzdienst. Man muss ihn also nicht nutzen. Sicher genutzt wird es von denen, die später mitbekommen haben, dass Bekannte oder Freunde ebenfalls WoW spielen nur halt auf dem falschen Server / der falschen Seite. Da haben sie die Möglichkeit dies zu korrigerien. Dennoch sollte man sich bei der Charaktererstellung schon im Vorfeld überlegen, auf welchem Server / auf welcher Seite man anfängt.

Und die Gefahr, dass jetzt auf so manchem Server ein Allianz - Horde Ungleichgewicht entsteht, ist sicher auch gegeben. Aber denke mal das spielt eher nur auf den PVP Servern und im PVP allgemein eine Rolle, interessiert mich also nicht wirklich, da PVP nicht mein Fall ist.


----------



## EmKay442 (18. September 2009)

Erinnert mich alles an diesen einen Shakes und Fidget Comic...
"Hallo, wir sind Shakor und Fedgor und wir möchten uns gerne für die Horde einschreiben." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunglor (18. September 2009)

Ich werde den Dienst sicherlich in Anspruch nehmen. Da ich hüben wie drüben Chars besitze und nur noch auf einer Seite Spiele, erspar ich mir einfach das leveln. Gesehen hab ich alles, gemacht auch. Also warum soll man einen Dienst dann nicht nutzen? Man muss es ja nicht, aber man kann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PalaBubble (18. September 2009)

Ich hab zwar nix dagegen nutzen werd ich es aber wahrscheinlich net ( gibt einfach keine Rasse auf Allyseite die mit Blutelfen auch nur annähernd mithalten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Ich fänd des ganze ja noch um einiges cooler wenn man die Seiten wechseln würde aber seine Rasse beibehält. Würde zwar ein bisschen Chaos entstehen aber wozu gibts die Unterscheidung zwischen Grüner/Blauer und Roter Namensschrift.


----------



## SohnDerNacht (18. September 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das genörgel im Grunde nicht?
> Man wird ja nicht gezwungen zu wechseln...
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt, ich verstehe dieses Genörgle auch nicht. Ich begrüße sogar diese Neuerung.
Ich habe bevor ich meinen Acc auf Eis gelegt hab, Horde gespielt, aber auf meinem Server wurden mir die Leute dort zu,nennen wirs mal unangenehm. Ich bin nun wirklich am Überlegen, ob ich meinen Acc reaktivier und auf Alli wechsel. Und vielleicht noch den Server dazu.


----------



## Særá (18. September 2009)

Also meiner Seits denke ich das dies eine Nette Idee ist, ich werde sogar zur allianz gehen, denke ich.
Aber Schade nur das Blizz dadurch die Feindschaft zwischen Horde & Allianz zerstört. PvP wird dann bald nicht mehr so sein, wie es mal war - zu Classic Zeiten...


----------



## Rasgaar (18. September 2009)

Ich finds toll. Habe ein paar "Jugendsünden" auf Allianzseite und wenn ich jetzt meinen 60er Mage und 70er Druide auf Hordenseite holen kann, muss ich nicht mehr neu bei Level 1 anfangen =)


----------



## Figetftw! (18. September 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> Die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Egal" hat gefehlt.
> 
> Es ist doch "schnurzpiep" wo jemand herkommt ob neu erstellt oder seiten gewechselt *schulterzuck*
> 
> (Auch eine gute möglichkeit ein Startkapital + Acountgebundene Ausrüstung auf die "andere seite" zu holen)


wer für sowas dann 25 euro übrig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich finds gut so kann ich eminen alten main zur horde holen und muss nicht komplett schurke rerollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elledar (18. September 2009)

Geht dabei auch ein Reittier wie der Spektral Tiger verloren oder behält man den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schonzu (18. September 2009)

Jch finde das es Quatsch ist.Auf dem Server wo ich spiel ist die horde im pvp besser,und ich denke das bald nur hordler aufm server sind,weil immer noch leute denken dass sie dann automatisch besser sind.
Aber lasst euch nicht die lust zum spiel zerstören.


----------



## Schonzu (18. September 2009)

Wie ich dachteie Horde bekommt plötzlich nachwuchs.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0815Engel (18. September 2009)

Also ich finde das blöd .. ich bin zwar so in der Mitte von PvE und PvP und gehe schon sehr gerne ins Bg .. Seit WotLk ist nen Bg überhaubt nicht mehr das selbe zu BC Zeiten hat die Allianz zwar auch nicht immer  gewonnen aber dafür auch nicht immer verloren... Meiner Meinung nach war der Hass beider Fraktionen immer etwas "tolles/besonderes" was das Bg aufgefrischt hat.. Wenn jetzt mal ein Hordie vor SW oder in SW steht und den dann killt wird man gleich angemeckert "Warum hast du den Hordie gekillt???? Der hat doch gar nichts gemacht!!!" oder "Bist du doof ? Einfach den Hordler so umzuklatschen????" Hordler haben selber Pech gehabt wenn sie PvP anmachen .. Wenigsten haben manche Hordler wenn wir Allys nach Og kommen noch einen Gesunden Hordlerverstand und versuchen uns irgenwie aus dem Weg zuräumen !
Und was ich noch gerne loswerden möchte : So etwas wie von Horde nach Ally oder umgekeht machen sie , aber was ist  mit einem Thema was auch schon manche angesprochen haben soetwas wie "Classic-Realms" oder "BC-Realms"? Wenn sie soetwas machen können sie  solche Realms auch einführen !


----------



## Poirot (18. September 2009)

Ich finds einfach sinnfrei.. man sollte zu seiner entscheidung stehen oder von 0 anfangen ende !!


----------



## Alwina (18. September 2009)

0815Engel schrieb:


> Also ich finde das blöd .. ich bin zwar so in der Mitte von PvE und PvP und gehe schon sehr gerne ins Bg .. Seit WotLk ist nen Bg überhaubt nicht mehr das selbe zu BC Zeiten hat die Allianz zwar auch nicht immer  gewonnen aber dafür auch nicht immer verloren... Meiner Meinung nach war der Hass beider Fraktionen immer etwas "tolles/besonderes" was das Bg aufgefrischt hat.. Wenn jetzt mal ein Hordie vor SW oder in SW steht und den dann killt wird man gleich angemeckert "Warum hast du den Hordie gekillt???? Der hat doch gar nichts gemacht!!!" oder "Bist du doof ? Einfach den Hordler so umzuklatschen????" Hordler haben selber Pech gehabt wenn sie PvP anmachen .. Wenigsten haben manche Hordler wenn wir Allys nach Og kommen noch einen Gesunden Hordlerverstand und versuchen uns irgenwie aus dem Weg zuräumen !
> Und was ich noch gerne loswerden möchte : So etwas wie von Horde nach Ally oder umgekeht machen sie , aber was ist  mit einem Thema was auch schon manche angesprochen haben soetwas wie "Classic-Realms" oder "BC-Realms"? Wenn sie soetwas machen können sie  solche Realms auch einführen !



Naja die Feindschaft hat Blizzard eher durch die Story gekillt , sie haben nicht genug dafür getan um die Feindschaft am Leben zu erhalten . dazu kommen den noch solche Ideen wie z.B. Arthas in gemeinsamen Raids zu legen . Klar kann man sagen Arthas ist so stark den kann man nur durch gemeinsame Anstrengungen legen .Ist aber der Feindschaft irgendwo nicht förderlich.

Dazu kommen noch so unsinnige Archievments wie das Angeln eines speziellen Fisches in einer gegnerischen Stadt was ansich nur das heulen in foren fördert.

Ansich sehe ich den Fraktionswechsel aber nicht so schlimm auch wenn ich ihn nicht nutzen werde .

Viele von denen die Wechseln werden eher Leute sein die schon länger einen Char auf der anderen Seite haben und nur ihre Charleichen rüberholen wollen .

Und die Winnigteamjoiner werden sich denke ich über alle Server irgendwie ausgleichen .

Blizzard müsste sich nur bei zu grossen Ungleichgewichten auf einigen Server dazu durchringen Server auch mal zusammen zu legen .   

Gibt/gab sicher noch Tote Server die man durchgeschicktes Zusammenlegen :
a)voller bekommt 
b)ausgeglichen bekommt .

Aber dazu ist Blizzard wohl zu feige  haben wohl Angst vor schlechter Presse da sowas ja meistens als Sterben eines Spiels gedeutet wird.


----------



## Yamatora (18. September 2009)

Standpunkte: 

Wenn ich Rollenspieler bin, ist das natürlich der GAU, schließlich identifiziert man sich mit seinem CHAR!!!

Aus meiner Sicht: 

Was soll man bitte machen, wenn alle Kumpels auf Ally-Seite aufhören bzw. fast keiner mehr Ally zockt. 
Dann lernte ich neue Leute kennen, die spielen aber alle HORDE!!! 
Für jemanden wie mich, der so viele Erfolge auf seinem MAIN hat, ist das genau das richtige!!! 

Wie immer ist es eine Sache der Perspektive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst für RP'ler: Wenn wer wechselt und seinen Char gut spielt, isses doch auch ein Gewinn und kein Verlust... 
Blizzard macht das schon recht gut.


----------



## Phobius (18. September 2009)

Auch wenn das ganze LORE-Technisch nicht das wahre ist und wohl so mancher Hordler lieber ohne Allianzler und umgekehrt spielen würde ... Auch ich habe darüber nachgedacht.

Da ich aber früher auf einem anderen Realm gespielt habe kommt bei mir dann noch der Serverwechsel dazu, welcher nicht im Preis inbegriffen ist (steht ja auch ausdrücklich auf der Blizzard-Info Seite).

Das wären Summa Sumarum 45&#8364; für einen Charakter. Um mal das schwäbische Nachbarland ein wenig zur Geltung kommen zu lassen ...
Das wären ~ 3,5 Monate Spielzeit, welche man für eben diesen Preis bekommen kann. Und in 3,5 Monaten ist es auch als Casual- bzw. Gelegenheitsspieler gut möglich, die Stufe 70 zu erreichen, um welche es sich bei mir dreht.


Aber immerhin hat Blizzard ja die Charakteranpassung, welche an sonsten 15&#8364; kostet, mit eingebaut. Immerhin eine Stelle wo nicht nur auf das liebe Geld geschaut wird.


----------



## Mikani (19. September 2009)

Ich finds Super, ich spiele mit Realfreunden, ich und 5 andere sind hordler aber eine von uns ist ally, er hat irgendwie vor uns gespielt und wir wussten es nicht und haben halt horde angefangen, jetzt kann er die umwandlung machen und mit uns spielen^^



ouh ich sehe schon bei cataclysm wie viele leute ihre hordechars zu worgen machen...


----------



## Scharamo (19. September 2009)

Finde es zwar unnötig. Finde aber nicht das dadurch da Spiel kaputt gemacht wird.


----------



## Roylan (19. September 2009)

Wenn man sich alles hier so durch liest

Gibt es 3 Lager von Totaler Mist (macht Spiel kaputt) über eigentlich relativ egal bis hin zu Finde ich Klasse

Glaube nicht das Blizzard krampfhaft dadurch Leute halten will, es ist einfach eine neue Art Geld zu verdienen. 

25 Euro für den Wechsel 20 für einen eventuellen Servertransfer macht 45 Euro für einen Charakter.

War bei den Serverwechsel ja net anders zuerst lange warten Zeiten um wieder zu wechseln und jetzt sind es nur noch wenige Stunden bis Tage wo du wieder wechseln kannst.

Geld regiert die Welt auch in einem MMORPG

Siehe auch in der Einführung der Hardmodes normal ist alles relativ fix legbar, danach wird es schwerer und starke Gilden unterscheiden sich von mittleren nur durch ein paar Items.

Nicht um sonst wird bei vielen guten Gilden immer noch verlangt XY Boss Pre 3.0 gelegt zu haben.

Lieber auf wenige extrem Spieler verzichten, als auf die Breite Masse die das Geld bringt.


Ob ich den wechsel nutze oder nicht keinen Ahnung habe auf beiden Seiten Charaktere, schaue mir das erstmal an wie die Gilden jetzt weiter laufen.

MFG

Roylan


----------



## Darksasuke (19. September 2009)

Is halt so meinche wollen halt fraktion wechseln weil kollegen auf zb allianz spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba-Krieger (19. September 2009)

Ich hab bisher, wenn ich die Fraktion gewechselt habe (meist aufgrund von Freunden, die der "falschen" Fraktionen angehört haben) einfach einen neuen Char gemacht.

Ich finde, die Idee, das einfach so mit ein paar EUR zu machen nicht gut. 

Jeder ders machen will solls machen, aber ich finde man hat doch im Laufe der Zeit einen Bezug zu seinem Char aufgebaut. Und plötzlich hat er ne andere Rasse, ist in nem anderen Gebiet. (ausser man ist schon 80)

Ich fände es schwer, plötzlich statt einem stolzen Tauren nen langweiligen Menschen zu spielen. (Anm: Meinung des Verfassers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Damit ists doch so. Ich fang einfach mal irgend eine Rasse und irgendeine Klasse an, weil wenns mir ned gefällt kann ich ja immer noch alles (z.Zt. noch nicht, aber das kommt sicher auch noch) wechseln. Und im 60 Tagesrhythmus kann ich dann solange probieren bis mir was gefällt.

Find ich doof. 

Aber wers sein Geld für sowas rauswerfen will, solls ruhig machen. Ich werd, wenn ich mal Fraktion wechsle von Vorn beginnen. Weils Spass macht. 

   : wink : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Credom (19. September 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> is ja wohl mehr als eindeutig das Ergebnis
> wozu hat man sich denn mal für ne Fraktion entschieden? naja im Vorschlag Forum wird Tag Täglich nen Beitrag erstellt wo genau dass Verlangt wird und siehe da Blizz geht darauf tatsächlich ein.
> 
> Wieso nicht gleich für jeden GM rechte Frei Schalten?
> ...



du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen... ich glaub langsam das viele vergessen ... ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL! gott sich über so nen Firlefanz aufzuregen is doch schwachsinn ... wenn einige meinen die Fraktion wechseln zu müssen ... bitte dann lasst sie doch! oder nimmst du "konvertierte" gleich auf die ignnoliste ? und ich glaub auch das blizz das nur auf servern zur Verfügung stellt wo ein Vngleichgewicht besteht, was wiederum ein Gleichgewicht schafft ... ergo. Hört auf zu jammern!




Credom


----------



## Krizzi (19. September 2009)

ganz klar ein geiles feature.
Jeder der mal die andere Seite spielen will kann dies nun, ohne lästig einen neuen char. hochzuleveln und zu equippen. Ausserde gibt es die Möglichkeit Fraktionsübergreifend neue Leute für Raids zu werben.


----------



## xerox12284 (19. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Anfrage bezüglich der Charakteranpassung bei dem Fraktionswechsel.

Ich habe 2 Charaktere auf Hordeseite und zwar auf einem anderen Server.
Beide sind ungefähr Level 60. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich die beiden erstmal auf Allianzseite und dann auf meinen Stammserver bringen kann, geht so etwas und wäre das sinnvoll?

Ich habe halt sehr viel Zeit in diese Charaktere investiert und möchte sie ungern "versauern" lassen.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp, ob es erstens geht und wieviel es kostet?

MFG

xerox


----------



## WuS3l (19. September 2009)

Erst mal ein herzliches halllo!!!
Also wenn ihr mich fragt wird das nicht mehr besser mit blizz!!!! 
Ich weiss ja nicht was mit dem neuen addon passiert aber wenn das jetzt los geht das auf einmal allianz und Horde welchseln können kann es eigentlich nicht mehr besser werden!!!!!!!
Naja ich Sage mal Totaler schwachsinn und blizz macht langsam aber sicher WoW zu jedem handelsüblichen MMorpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

Ich mein, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob ers für 20 Öcken macht oder nicht. Finds n bisl schade, weil man nun so einfach die Fraktion wechseln kann. Denke mal es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis man auch noch die Klasse wechseln darf. 

Früher hat blizz zu solchen sachen immer gesagt: Nein machen wir nicht, und wird es auch nie geben... leider gibt es dass nun doch :-(


----------



## Marcelinho26 (20. September 2009)

Guten Tag alle zusammen!

Erstmal dazu das hier soviele rumheulen. Ich kann das gut verstehen. Ich bin auch klar gegen Fraktionswechsel aus dem Grund: Warum gibt es dann noch Fraktionen? sollen sie doch gleich alles aufmachen und nen kuschelspiel draus machen. Was ich zum lachen finde an der sache ist, das auf son müll was kaum jemanden interessiert eingegangen wird und die Spielelemente wie PVE ( Was Blizzard mal stark machte ) einfach ignoriert werden. Schau dir die entwicklung an von WOW. Jeder patch bringt das Spiel ein Stück zurück. Patch kommt: 3 gute Sachen 25 negative Sachen. Wir haben mittlerweile soviele Laggs und rausschmisse aus WOW das das keinen richtigen spass mehr macht. Wielange muss ich manchmal warten bis ich in eine instanz kann und und und. In meinen Augen schaut Blizzard nur noch auf ihren Geldbeutel und achtet kein bisschen mehr auf das Spiel. Nehmen wir mal an ihr spielt Pacman. Würdet ihr den ganzen tag nur auf level 1 spielen und das über jahre? bestimmt nicht aber in wow ist das mittlerweile so. Jede gilde geht kaputt weil alles random genauso gut läuft. Wozu gibt es gilden? Es gibt mehr Raidallys als gildenraids. Also ich bin über die entwicklung richtig enttäuscht und bin strickt dagegen das es einen fraktionswechsel gibt. Meine Kumpels sehe ich im real warum soll ich hier unbedingt mit ihnen spielen? sie haben sich doch nicht umsonst für horde entschieden um dann zur allianz nach 4 jahren zu wechseln weil wieder ein geldabzockemechanismus eingebaut wird? naja so geht langsam und allmählich wow dahin.

Mfg euer Marcel


----------



## Figetftw! (21. September 2009)

xerox12284 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Anfrage bezüglich der Charakteranpassung bei dem Fraktionswechsel.
> 
> ...


bei zwei chars insgesamt 90 euro
ob sie dir das wert sind musst du selbst entscheiden


----------



## Waldmond (21. September 2009)

Ist im Grunde Eh egal ob man wechseln kann oder nicht. Das alle Horde spielen wollen halte ich für ein Gerücht, da die meisten Spieler auf Ally Seite vertreten sind. Das die Horde im BG dominiert kann man heutzutage auch nicht mehr zu 100% sagen (Je nach Server). Bei meinen Realms ist die Horde so dermassen in Unterzahl das das Verhältniss in den BGs oder Tausendwinter oftmals 1:2 zugunsten der Allys ist. Das hier dann meist die Allys gewinnen liegt eigentlich auf der Hand.

Und die Horde ist sowieso nicht mehr das was sie früher einmal war. Während früher bei der Horde Hilfsbereitschaft, Zusammenhalt und Teamgeist noch reel vorhanden war gibt es heutzutage nur noch blöde Kommentare in den Chats (das geistige Niveau reicht anscheinend für nicht mehr als für Phrasen wie mimimi, Faceroll, Käse usw). Daher ist es sowieso schon egal wenn jetzt auch noch ein paar Allies zur Horde stoßen...

Traurig aber war!

Vollkommen klar das jetzt gleich wieder die Hirnlose mimimi-, Käse zum Whine- Phrasendrescherei losgeht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkor (21. September 2009)

So jetzt ist der Fraktionswechsel also verfügbar ... nett.

Was mich daran am meisten nervt ist, dass Blizzard das Abkassieren regelrecht vorbereitet hat.
Ich meine damit das Erlauben von beiden Fraktionen auf einem PvP Server. Das war ein taktischer Schachzug um noch mehr Geld aus dem Fraktionswechsel bei PvP Server Spielern herauszuholen.
Wie ist es denn normal gewesen? Man hat einen Char angefangen und gelevelt.
Hat einem die andere Fraktion gefallen, musste man (PvP) auf einen anderen Server.

Nun ist es also normal, das man seinen "alten" Char zu seinen neuen Chars holen möchte.
Dafür kassiert Blizzard nun doppelt ab: Fraktionswechsel + Serverwechsel

Wäre die erste Änderung nicht gemacht worden, hätte der Serverwechsel zu einem moderaten Preis mit eingeschlossen werden müssen. So war es wohl scheinbar auf Testservern, habe ich mir sagen lassen (weiß es aber nicht genau).
Aber lieber des Abkassierens Willen beide Fraktionen auf PvP Servern erlauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war begeistert von der Vorstellung, die Mühe die man in einen Char gesteckt hatte, auf die andere Seite holen zu können,
aber 45 Euronen ... nee das sind zuviel !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin echt sauer !

Da verzichte ich lieber jetzt auf den Char, spiele einen anderen und überlege mir, was man mit 45 Euro alles machen kann ... war da nicht was ... was gerade startet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bàzerká (22. September 2009)

Salfarion schrieb:


> Wenn man ein "Rollenspiel" spielt, sollte man sich schon bewusst sein, welcher Fraktion man sich anschließt ansonsten sollte man vielleicht darüber nachdenken, ein anderes Spiel zu spielen.



ehhh,nein....wie siehts dem mit nem menschlichen magier aus der sich dann zum undead machen lässt und das rp mäßig so hinstellt das er ja von der seuche befallen gestorben is?! wo is da euer problem mit?habt ihr alle angst irgendwo hinten anstehen zu müssen dadurch?


----------



## Mindadar (25. September 2009)

Jedem Hordler der auf alli wechseln würde..gehört der kopf abgeschlagen und ins hirn gehustet. 
Ich mein seite wechseln mit nem 55er dk ist ja wohl noch am besten oder?


----------



## ButcherX (2. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Jedem Hordler der auf alli wechseln würde..gehört der kopf abgeschlagen und ins hirn gehustet.
> Ich mein seite wechseln mit nem 55er dk ist ja wohl noch am besten oder?



nur will nicht jeder dk spielen, gibt eh viel zu viele davon.


----------



## Mindadar (7. Oktober 2009)

ButcherX schrieb:


> nur will nicht jeder dk spielen, gibt eh viel zu viele davon.



Naja aber ich denke die die wirklich wechseln machen es nur aus einem folgenden Gründen: 
Entweder sie haben auf horde Seite alle Raids durch (server wechsel billiger)
oder werden geflamed weil sie nix können
Oder sie haben Reale freunde die gegenfraktion spielen und sich dort anschließen wollen. 

Ich denke Rassenwechsel könnte noch intressant werden. Falls es das wirklich bald gibt. also so von untoter zu Nem blutelfen oder so.


----------

